# Righteous Wrath: The Avenger's Handbook (wiki)



## Nibelung

*== Righteous Wrath: The Avenger's Handbook ==*






 
  
_Well, there's this passage I've got memorized, sort'a fits the occassion.  Ezekiel 25:17?_
 
_"The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men.  Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. _
_And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and '''furious''' anger those who attempt to '''poison''' and '''destroy''' my brothers!  And you will '''Know''' I am the lord, when I lay my vengeance upon thee."_
 
_''Jules Winnfield, Pulp Fiction''_
 
*Why Play an Avenger*

Do you like bringing the wrath of your god down on unbelievers?
Do you like sneaking around and walking through walls and being a Ninja?
Do you like beating on one opponent until it's down?
Do you like wielding impossibly large swords?
Do you like being more self-sufficient than most 4e characters?
 
If so, you might want to be an avenger.  But call now, supplies are limited!  Also, if you like
 

Hitting?
Not missing?
Getting critical hits?
Tactical maneuvering?
Did I mention hitting?
How about consistent, good, even DPR?
 
Then you might want to be an Avenger.  Call now!
If you want to be tricky and fool people, the Rogue is over thataway.  If you want to randomly do insane amounts of damage in a round, the Barbarian is the other way.  If you want to Win D&D combat encounters, I think you know where to find the Ranger.  If you like your waifs knowing Kung-Fu, there's the monk, and the Assassin gets even more Ninja-ness than the Avenger.  So that should cover most of the competition.
(Call now!)
 
*== Formatting notes  ==*
This page is the overview page of a fairly comprehensive guide to building Avengers for 4th Edition D&D.  Much of the guide will be written in the first person, and represents the subjective opinions of the author(s).  This ain't Wikipedia.  I don't see any way to lock pages, so I don't think I can prevent people from ripping out everything and replacing it with inappropriate pictures... so don't do that. k'thx.
 
This guide uses the traditional CharOp color coding standards for ratings:

'''Red''': Garbage, Trap, or overshadowed by another option.  Don't take this.
''Purple''': Situationally useful, but overall pretty meh.
''Black''': Ok.  You could do worse.
'''Blue''': Good stuff.  You probably want this.
'''Sky Blue''': You want this.  Period.
'''Gold''': Mandatory.  Feat tax or equivalent.
'''Green''': Too campaign specific to usefully rate.
 
I have generally avoided the new scheme of Gold for now, but do sometimes use '''Gold''' to indicate feat taxes and other mandatory elements.
 
In general, things that are black, blue, or sky blue are all things you can choose.  You may avoid a sky-blue selection if it doesn't fit your character.  It's still a choice.  If you don't take things that are gold, you won't fulfill your function.
Sometimes very good options will be rated '''red'''.  That's because there's some other option that is strictly better (better in all ways, worse in no ways).  In this situation, the rating will point out the other choice.  Sometimes things that are red are actually decent at what they do, but they promote bad tactics.  They get downgraded to represent the negative second-order effects.  And sometimes they just suck.
 
Options that are underlined are links to the entry in the Compendium (D&D Insider access required).
Ratings are on an "average, but interested" basis.  So for example, a feat to help chasers is rated assuming you have Censure of Pursuit and a high dexterity.  As another example, in the at-will power section, there are a lot of blue powers that require Intelligence.  So a weapon focused Censure of Pursuit Avenger will have to pass them by and pick up a purple power instead.  They are blue for people who are interested, but not universally.
* *
*== Assumptions/Biases ==*

I have a few biases of note:
I rate for hard encounters/DMs.  If things are easy, you don't need optimization.
I rate for encounters that run 7+ rounds.  See above.  Yes, I know that if you blow up you can shorten combats: I assume that the DM will add monsters to compensate and you'll end up in a long combat anyway.
This is increasingly becoming a bad assumption, due to MM3 damage expressions and the increasingly rocket-launcher tag nature of combat.  So I may be revisiting some elements with an increased appreciation of reset button abilities.
I put on my striker lens when rating things.  The Avenger's main role is striker, and so that's my focus.
 

*Sections:*

Overview (Role, Class Features)
Attributes
Archetypes
Races
Powers(Heroic, Paragon, Epic, Multiclass powers worth poaching)
Paragon Paths
Epic Destinies
Feats (Heroic, Paragon, Epic, Racial)
Equipment (by slot)
Notes (Notes, Tactics, other resources)
 
*This Handbook covers the following sources:*

''AP''' - Arcane Power
''AV'' - Adventurer's Vault
''AV2'' - Adventurer's Vault 2
''BoVD'' - Book of File Deeds
''DXXX'' - Dragon Magazine, issue XXX
''DA20XX'' - Dragon Magazine Annual 20XX.  "DA" is the 2009 version.
''DP'' - Divine Power
''DMKit'' - DMs Kit (Essentials DMG)
''EPG'' - Eberron Player's Guide
''FRPG'' - Forgotten Realms Player's Guide
''HotEC'' - Heroes of the Elemental Chaos
''HoF'' - Heroes of the Feywild
''HotFL'' - Heroes of the Forgotten Lands
''HotFK'' - Heroes of the Forgotten Kingdoms
''MME'' - Mordenkainen's Magical Emporium
''MM'' - Monster Manual
''MM2'' - Monster Manual 2
''MOTP'' - Manual of the Planes
''MP'' - Martial Power
''MP2'' - Martial Power 2
''NWCS'' - Neverwinter Campaign Setting
''PHB'' - Player's Handbook
''PHB2'' - Player's Handbook 2
''PHB3'' - Player's Handbook 3
''PHH1'' - Player's Handbook Heroes: Series 1
''PHH2'' - Player's Handbook Heroes: Series 2
''PP'' - Primal Power
''PsiP'' - Psionic Power
 
*Glossary:*

_''brother''_ - When talking about powers, refers to powers that have very similar side effects but are at different levels and do different amounts of damage.
_''DPR'' _- Damage Per Round.  At-will average damage, including hit chances and Crit chances.
_''dump stat''_ - An attribute that provides no real value, and can safely be left at 8 without hurting the majority of builds.
_''kicker'' _- The extra effects of an attack power other than the damage.
_''lightsaber'' _- A weapon that does at-will Radiant Damage.  Radiant Weapon and Sunblade are two known examples.
_''lycan'' _- Having one of the "wereX" themes, so that you can be in beast form while wielding large weapons.
_''mastery'' _- When used as a keyword, refers to the Weapon Mastery series of feats in the PHB that increase the critical range.
_''nova''_ - A high damage turn that expends as many resources as possible to do as much damage as possible in as short a time as possible.  "Spike" is sometimes used similarly.
_''Orbizard''_ - A wizard build that specializes in penalties to save-end conditions, resulting in enemies being permamently affected by them.  In this guide, refers to stacking save-ends penalties.
_''permafrost''_ - The combination of Lasting Frost, Wintertouched, and a Frost Weapon to add 5 damage and Combat Advantage to all your attacks.
_''RRoT''_ - Righteous Rage of Tempus.  A Channel Divinity feat from FRPG that once allowed you to turn your next hit into a critical hit.  Nerfed in July 09, but made even more powerful in certain combinations.
_''uteoynt''_ - Until The End Of Your Next Turn, a common duration of kickers on encounter powers.
_''Warshovel''_ - A snarky name for the Gouge, the high damage axe-spear from Dark Sun.
 
*References:*

 The Discussion Thread(x)
 Auspex7's Avenger Build thread(x)
 Fishing for Crits, by Anubis_Reynard(x)
 Best Avenger Weapon, by Undone(x)
 Half-Elf Avenger Daggermaster discussion, by Fastbond(x)
 anomalousman and Molecule get math heavy(x)
 Auspex7's treatise on off-tanking with a Pursuit Avenger(x)
 
*Todo List:*

MP2 Powers.
Deity Reference.


----------



## Nibelung

*== Role: Striker ==*
The Avenger is a Divine Striker.  As a Striker, your job is to kill monsters.  As an Avenger, you do this by inflicting consistent high damage to the monster, never missing, until it dies.
Strikers generally need the following things to be successful:

'''DPR''': Avengers get this by never missing.  The ''Oath of Enmity'' is a '''great''' feature.  Really, as striker class features go, it's the best one.  An avenger should be able to put out DPR as good as anyone's, except a good Ranger's.  Then for the low cost of one feat at Paragon and two at Epic, you keep solid DPR all the way through.  Head for either Radiant feats or Critical Abuse to move DPR from solid to great.
'''The ability to target''': Avengers use mobility to select the right target, and then use powers or their censure bonus to isolate that target.  Lots of powers give additional movement before/after the attack.  That mobility can be effective out of combat too: if you can't find a fun use for the ability to walk through walls, you're not trying hard enough.
'''Spike Damage''': The real weakness of Avengers is their general lack of Spike damage (Damage focused in one round)...  However, you have enough off-action attack powers to do decently with this.  You won't get 3-hit encounter powers unless you power swap for them, but you can use powers and equipment to attack 2-3 times per round for the first 3 rounds of a fight.  And that's usually enough.
'''Survivability''': You start with more HP than most strikers.  You can take some obvious feats for more AC than most strikers.  You can take "energizer bunny" utility powers and forget to fall down.  You're not a real defender, but you can take enough of a licking to get your job done, and are objectively ahead of most other strikers.
'''Debiliating Effects''': You do get control powers, but the majority of them are ranged, and thus miss.  (Because your Oath is so powerful, most of you won't be built to hit to the same degree as a controller or other striker, because you don't need to be.  Also ranged attacks require you to keep a second attack item at par, and that's very expensive).  But then there's the occasional power that does this extremely well, and I point them out in the ratings.  Also, Lordduskblade points out that you have a fairly good assortment of forced movement powers.
* *
*== Secondary Roles ==*

'''Defender''': You've got the defenses and the HP and surges.  If you're pursuit, your censure sort of acts like a Mark, you convince the bad guy to not run once you get it alone.  Look for powers that let you take your target off to the side, away from the rest of the scrum.
'''Controller''': There are a number of nice controller powers, but many of them are ranged and so can't use your trademark class feature.  Skip those.  Look for the Melee Touch ones, and load up on save-ends penalties (Hybrid Swordmage?)
'''Leader''':  The Censure of Unity has a bit of "help your team beat on someone", but not a whole lot, and not at the leader level.
* *
*== Class Features ==*

One quick note first: While the censure gives out bonus damage, do '''NOT''' think of it as your striker class feature.  It's not (usually).  It's a control feature to offset the limitations of your real striker class feature... which is your ''Oath of Enmity''.
== HP, Surges, Proficiencies ==
'''Hit Points''': 14 + Con score at 1st level, 6 each additional level.  You have more than the normal number of HP and surges than most strikers.  This supports your "solo a monster" play style.  That said, it's still probably best to focus fire, in which case you're just tougher than you might need to be.
'''Surges''': 7 + Con Modifier.  See above.
'''Proficiencies''': You start out with fine proficiencies as far as melee weapons are concerned.  Your armor proficiencies?  Well, they don't exist.  And you're discouraged from using feats to get them.  The good news is that either Int or Dex should be high, and there are some easy feats to make cloth better than plate.
 
*== Oath of Enmity ==*
Rolling twice can't be underestimated.  If you have a 50/50 shot of hitting normally, this is worth +5.  If you only hit on a 20, it's still equivalent to a +1.  You also get twice the chances to crit, so with your oath you crit as often as people with Weapon mastery.  If you can increase your threat range, you crit a lot more often: 19-20 crits 19% of the time and 18-20 crits 28% of the time.
Rolling twice changes ... almost everything.  The relative values of bonuses to hit vs. damage changes.  The attractiveness of power attacking changes.  The importance of a bonus to your attack stat changes.  The desirability of the Mastery feats changes.  The frequency of critical hits changes.
This is absurdly powerful, if you can take advantage of it.  So you need to make sure that every attack takes advantage of it.
You only get your double rolls if your target is the only enemy adjacent to you.  You get them when fighting next to your party, just not when fighting in the middle of the enemy's line.  So remember: do ''NOT'' run out into the middle of the monsters in order to get combat advantage: that will hurt your DPR, not help it.
 
*== Censure ==*
As of Divine Power, there are three different censures.  They should all play significantly differently, even if they don't come up that often... because the threat of them should affect monster behavior and your behavior.
 
*=== Censure of Pursuit ====*
This is perhaps the weakest Censure by strict effect, but it has side benefits.
When your oath target voluntarily runs from you, you get bonus damage.  2*Tier + your Dexterity Modifier bonus damage, which can be quite significant.
The problem is that very little you can do will cause your target to move away from you, and especially very little once the DM is aware of the feature.  This means that, if you can take your target off to the side, they'll tend to stay there, which gives you a defenderish flavor.
This censure is tailor made to take out Skirmishers or Artillery.  It also works very well taking out Brutes, although the fight will take a while if you actually do pull them off to the side.
Now for the side benefits.  Dex boosts initiative (which is important for your control/nova).  Dex boosts Stealth, so you can be an awesome point man (radar and stealth).  Dex is a frequent pre-req for PHB1 weapon feats.  Pursuit opens up ''Ardent Champion'', which is the best in-class PP.  So while the actual effect of your censure may not be great, it's the choice most frequently taken.
 
*=== Censure of Retribution ===*
This censure will play very weirdly.  You get to do extra damage anytime someone ''other'' than your oath target hits you.  In theory this will convince them to move away from you to leave you and your target isolated.  In practice, it means your character plays like someone in desperate need of psychiatric help, begging monsters to hit them.
The trick here is that the bonus damage can scale very high very quickly.  It's equal to your Intelligence Modifier times the number of times you get hit.  This means you can end up with some ridiculously high modifiers.  Combine this with powers that allow you to move your target before the attack roll, and you can set up rounds where you do insane damage per hit... It's just going to be very hard to get multiple attacks during those rounds.
The key problem is that, especially post MM3, you can't actually take that many hits without some source of damage resistance.
A second issue you face is that Intelligence isn't as good a stat as Dexterity.  It doesn't help Stealth, it doesn't help Initiative.  But it does open up some Arcane Multiclassing options.
 
*=== Censure of Unity ===*
Your censure gives you bonus damage for fighting next to your party.  This is bonus damage you control, so you should always get some of it.  Your ''Oath of Enmity'' doesn't care about party members next to you, so this really suggests you fight in formation.  And that's a good thing, because damage bonuses you can control function far more reliably for spike-damage purposes.
This also means that as the optimization level (and PC level) increases, it's going to be the only source of bonus damage you ever see.  If the party focus fires at all, the target-de-jour will die before it had a chance to run... but generally not before the warlord has decided that team PC should surround it and beat on it.
The other nice aspect of this censure is that while the powers care about your Intelligence Modifier, the censure doesn't.  This means it's the best censure for Avengers that Multiclass out.  And that's a decent strategy, as we'll cover elsewhere.  That also makes this the best censure for anyone who wants to start with a 18 Wisdom pre-racial modifiers.
 
*== Channel Divinity ==*
You get two Channel Divinity powers.  One of which ('''Abjure Undead''') does decent damage vs. undead, but it's an implement attack and nothing special.  The other ('''Divine Guidance''') gives an ally a reroll when it attacks your Oath of Enmity Target.  That's just silly good.
The other value of Channel Divinity is that it allows you to take Deity Specific Channel Divinity feats, and there are a couple good options.
 
*== Skills ==*
Avengers get ''Religion'', and then pick three more from the list below.  Ok, let's get real now.  Avengers get ''Religion'' and ''Perception'', and then pick two more from the list below.
Skill powers will change the rating of these skills, so you might want to look there if you're undecided about what to take.

'''Acrobatics''' -  It's not too clear what this does beside let you fall on your feet, so even when it's on a key stat you might want to skip it.  If your DM will work with you to do cool things, then those with good Dexterity will want it.
'''Athletics''' - Useful, but on a dump stat for most of you.  Those with strength will take it without thinking much.
'''Endurance''' - Useful, but based off a non-prime stat.  Check out '''Die Hard''' (u16d) though, as if you are taking this, fighting while at negative HP rocks.
'''Heal''' - The heal check DCs you really care about can be reached without training.  Take this at low levels, then retrain at Paragon... or keep it if your DM like diseases.
'''Intimidate''' - Fun and in character, but based off a dump stat.  If you take this, look at skill powers.  There's one skill power ('''Everybody Move''', u6e) that guarantees your oath for a given round.
'''Perception''' - Important and based off a key stat.  You take this.  You also may take '''Spot Weakness''' as your u10.
'''Religion''' - You get this for free, so it doesn't matter much if you're dumb as a brick.  You still have it.
'''Stealth''' - Take this if you have Dexterity as a secondary stat.  If not, attribute scaling will rapidly mean you can't make any checks, so there's little reason to bother.
'''Streetwise''' - Based off a dump stat.
There are some other skills that are not class skills you might be interested in.  You can pick these up by being an Eladrin or having the right background... or chose one of these when you take a multi-class feat.
'''Arcana''' - There's an Epic Destiny ('''Sage of Ages''') that's good for you (and others) that asks you to make silly high Arcana checks ... and there are some skill powers that do nice things with silly high Arcana checks.  So if you've got the book smarts, this is a decent choice.
'''Bluff''' - Useless for most.  But if you're also a Rogue then this enables '''Raise the Stakes'''.
'''Dungeoneering''' - If you've got some book smarts, it might be good to know more about the creepy crawly unrighteous.
'''Insight''' - A useful skill in most social skill challenges, based off a key stat, and comes with some decent skill power options.  Great if you stumble into it.
'''Thievery''' - If you're nimble, this wouldn't be a bad skill to pick up.... but there are usually less subtle ways to solve your problems.


----------



## Nibelung

*== Ability Scores ==*
*== Strength ==*
For those who like going all Joe Pesci with large weapons, you'll want to start with at least a 13, and consider getting a racial bonus, the better to get [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Feat&id=261]'''Power
Attack'''[/URL].  That it also makes getting [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Feat&id=911]'''Battle Awareness'''[/URL] easier is pure bonus: fighters have lots of nice toys.
For the rest of you, your strength comes from your self righteousness and your god, not your muscles.  Charisma is likely your designated dump stat, for feat reasons, but I won't yell at you if you dump Strength instead.

''Recommended Starting Score:''' normally 8-13 before racial adjustments.  13 gets you Power Attack in Epic.  14-16 for Crit Fishermen.
*== Constitution ==*
Adds HP and healing surges, which you need more than many.  Since armor usually doesn't help and there's now an Avenger feat for mastery, I can't think of any reason you'll bump this after character creation.

'''Recommended Starting Score:''' 10-13, before racial adjustments.
*== Dexterity ==*
You'll want a good score either here or in Intelligence.  Depending on your build, either boost it every time, or leave it at 10-12.  Initiative is always good though, so if you have spare points, this isn't a horrible place to put them, although Con is better.

'''Recommended Starting Score:''' 10-12, or 14-16, before racial adjustments
*== Intelligence ==*
Either great, or dumped.  If you like chasing things, there's no reason to hit the books.  Otherwise, there's every reason.  Keep reading your religious texts, to better understand why everyone must die.  For Martyrs, I'd suggest keeping this up to primary stat levels.

'''Recommended Starting Score:''' 10 or 16, before racial adjustments
*== Wisdom ==*
Your primary attack stat.  Has to be high, no matter how variant you are unless you can find a way to drop ALL of your powers.  I don't think many avengers ought to worry about starting with a pre-racial 18.  The Oath rerolls should give you a high enough hit rate, and being able to branch out is more important.

'''Recommended Starting Score:''' 16, before racial adjustments.
*== Charisma ==*
If you're involved, it's too late for talking.  From the game perspective it boosts the same defense as Wisdom.  Your designated dump stat.

'''Recommended Starting Score:''' 8-10, before racial adjustments
 
*== Arrays ==*
I tend to prefer the 16,16,13,11,10,8 array.  Given ''Oath of Enmity'', you shouldn't need a Pre-racial 18, and your powers gain a lot of utility from your secondary stats.  Also many avengers will Multiclass out, in which case you'll need a second attack stat (because basically nothing else makes Melee attacks based on Wisdom).
Roxlimn likes 17,15,13,10,10,8, and putting your 8th level boost into Strength, to get Power Attack in early Paragon.
 
*== Themes ==*
Since are becoming more widely used, I figured I'd start rating the ones that were interesting to avengers.  As usually, I'm skipping the ones I think no one will ever consider.
Note: Themes are a bit of power bloat, and were introduced in Dark Sun, a world that has no gods and no divine classes by default.  So your DM may not allow them.
Short list: ''Sohei'' (minor action attack), ''Guardian'' (Immediate action attack), Lycan (werecheese), ''Elemental Initiate'' (Immediate action attack & Ki-Focus proficiency)
 

*Show*
[sblock]*== [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Theme&id=849]Alchemist[/URL]
(D399) ==*
The e1 is the f1 ability to make any alchemical item you want after a short rest.  Unfortunately, most alchemical items are AoE attacks that don't work well with your usual approach of hitting monsters with really large weapons.
The actual power of this path is going to depend on the power of the alchemical items.  And the problem is that very few are really things that you want that badly.  ''Ghoststrike'' will be useful if you know you're dealing with ghosts.  ''Inferno Oil'' will be handy if your party has a pyro in it.  ''Bloodstinger Poison'' is handy at low levels, but the ongoing never increases.  ''Spotted Toadstool Venom'' isn't horrible, but taking your target off the board is better.
You'll definitely want to pick up ''Alchemy Gloves''.  Those combined with the theme will make your attack at +4 over par, which is about as good as you can ask for.
 
*== [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Theme&id=642]Athasian Mistrel[/URL] (DS) ==*
''Poisoned Strike'' is a weapon based attack that can also be used on thrown weapons, but the theme has nothing else of note.  You won't take any of the power options, you have better in-class options everywhere.
 
*== [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Theme&id=856]Chevalier[/URL] (D399) ==*
Off-defenders don't mind the extra encounter power ''Valiant Charge'': free immobilize on top of a charge, 1/enc.  But it's overshadowed pretty heavily by ''Guardian''
 
*== [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Theme&id=943]Demon Spawn[/URL] (HotEC) ==*
The e1 has to be timed well, but is clearly a no-action damage roll (albeit, a keyword-less one.  So: get some Censure bonuses).  And resistances when you're losing are a good stable feature.  The utility powers are pretty much a waste.
 
*== [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Theme&id=875]Devil's Pawn[/URL] (NWCS) ==*
You won't take too many of the utility powers, because you're not an infernal pact warlock (although daily flight for an encounter is still flight for an encounter).  But giving team PC +2 to hit for their nova turn is certainly worth a very very hard look, and that's before you consider that it minion sweeps (especially handy if your DM likes to use minions to deny you your oath)
 
*== [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Theme&id=924]Disgraced Noble[/URL] (BoVD) ==*
The encounter power grants an MBA when you're supposed to be the designated beatstick.  The skill boosts are in social skills.
 
*== [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Theme&id=643]Dune Trader[/URL]
(DS) ==*
The free power, ''Quick Formation'', is a weapon based approach power that can be used with thrown weapons.  That's about as useful as you can ever expect.
 
*== [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Theme&id=945]Elemental Initiate[/URL]
(HotEC) ==*
The E1 is an immediate weapon attack, which is just awesome.  And the other key bit here is ''Ki Focus'' proficiency, for flex-attackers without the usual costs.  A +1 bonus to Will at level 10 is also nothing to sneeze at.  The utility powers are pretty wasted though.
 
*== [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Theme&id=768]Escaped Slave[/URL]
(D390) ==*
The free skill training and the e1 are pretty useless (because the e1 relies on bluff).  But if your DM likes denying your oath, the e3 swap can solve that as an immediate.  And the d5 is an immediate.
 
*== [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Theme&id=861]Explorer[/URL]
(D399) ==*
The best part is the +1 bonus to Fortitude.  And while that's quite good, that's not good enough.
 
*== [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Theme&id=915]Fey Beast Tamer[/URL]
(HoF) ==*
The various animal options have nice abilities, including simple "+DRPz".  They also act as decent meatshields, are allies for ''Censure of Unity''.  They give free CA.  The main issue is just the game-time issues of adding extra creatures, and the risk the whole party will want one.
 
*== [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Theme&id=655]Gladiator[/URL]
(DS) ==*
''Disrupting Advance'' is 2{W} power that slows.  That's not very interesting.  However, Chasers really like ''Bloody Blades'' as a replacement daily power.  Basically, your target can't shift and you'll deal autodamage to it.
 
*== [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Theme&id=887]Gloomwrought Emissary[/URL]
(D400) ==*
This is mostly of interest to Martyrs.  Your e1 weakens someone.  While that shouldn't come up too often (because you had to hit someone who was not your OoE target to really benefit as a Marytr), the Shift-2 bit will help you when it does come up.  The u6e swap gives you flight and insubstantial, for more OA fishing.  The skills boosts aren't good, but they are skills you might find yourself rolling.
 
*== [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Theme&id=862]Guttersnipe[/URL]
(D399) ==*
''Running Slash'' is a Weapon-vs-Reflex approach power in case you're not accurate enough yet.  It's not the most damage, but it frees up some power choices.  The u2 (''Infuriating Taunt'') is worthwhile if you've jacked your defenses so that it turns into "-2 to attack until the end of the encounter", and the u6 and u10 are a great reaction to DMs who love to surround you.
I don't think you'll actually take many of those utility powers, but depending on DM you could.  So that's a pretty strong recomendation.
 
*== [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Theme&id=857]Guardian[/URL]
(D399) ==*
''Guardian's Counter'' should play out a like like ''Relentless Stride'': you've moved your Oath onto a target you're not yet engaging, and now you get to smack it before your turn starts.  Remember to have a jacked up AC and other defenses, of course: monsters attacks can suck to get hit with.  The boosts to Insight and Perception are, of course, quite nice.  And +1 to hit someone who attacks the party squishy?  Sold.  (Your DM may balk: the RAW is '''melee''' skills less than yours.  The RAI is likely "not a party member")
 
*== [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Theme&id=867]Harper Agent[/URL]
(NWCS) ==*
+1d6, 1/enc.  For those who really really hate missing.  But the other boosts are not as interesting.
 
*== [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Theme&id=925]Infernal Slave[/URL]
(BoVD) ==*
Adding a whopping 5/10/15 extra damage to your next attack is a pretty horrid use of a minor action encounter power.  But the level 5 feature of +1 NADs isn't horrible.  And ''Hellfire Step'' is actually really really nice, depending on your party.
 
*== [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Theme&id=947]Ironwrought[/URL]
(HotEC) ==*
Resist all while bloodied is a great feature.  ''Inevitable Strike'' is also pretty great for Crit Fishing if you have an extended crit range: like from the u10d ''Weapon Unity''
 
*== [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Theme&id=885]Iron Wolf Warrior[/URL]
(D400) ==*
The main issue is that the e1 doesn't have any keywords, so completely fails to scale.  It's not a melee attack, so you don't get rerolls.  You just tack on some trivial damage to your charge, and miss on your attempts to push one or two of the enemies friends away. (You did end your charge adjacent to only one monster, RIGHT?)
The e3/13/23 line of powers give you two attempts to crit, but the rules are rather less than clear what happens if you crit in that situation.  The e7/17/27 line of powers let you split your targets.  I don't have to explain why that's usually a bad idea, do I?
The Theoretical Optimization potential here is in the 10f: free attacks when you would drop.  That's really only important to TO builds that can manage to stay conscious (''Revenant'', ''Blooded Champion'' Minotaurs), and optionally heal on hits (''Refire the Forge'').  But if you're running a post-heroic ''Lair Assault'', this would be a go-to theme.
 
*== [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Theme&id=859]Hospitaler[/URL]
(D399) ==*
''Shield of Devotion'' effectively reads "Once or Twice per encounter, your ally regains consciousness immediately after dropping, and you get +2 to hit someone who needs to get hit".  Except that you may already have quite a few interrupts and so not have the action available, and the level 5 feature is pure fluff.  ''Fight On Friend'' might be worth taking: that's a lot of surgeless hp.
 
*== [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Theme&id=863]Mercenary[/URL]
(D399) ==*
''Takedown Strike'' is just a nice dose of extra damage and trivial control you can apply whenever.  The f10 is quite nice for those who've already got decent defenses.  But the utility swaps don't look like anything you should take.  Too many dailies.
 
*== [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Theme&id=860]Noble[/URL]
(D399) ==*
''Noble Presence'' is a poor Reorient the axis, with a defensive kicker.  That's really nice, actually.  But as the striker, you're supposed to be the guy moving.  The best use of the free item is LFR level 5 starting PCs, which isn't exactly intended, and you don't care about Diplomacy.  All in all, underwhelming.
But if you do take this, ''Urge to Action'' is really really good.
 
*== [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Theme&id=658]Noble Adept[/URL]
(DS) ==*
Add 1d4+1 to any attack roll, saving throw, or skill check, yours or an allies.  I don't think you'll take any of the power swaps though: implement powers for psionic classes.
 
*== [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Theme?id=938]Oracle of the Evil Eye[/URL](D406) ==*
You typically won't have the minor to spare early in the combat.  And 2 damage/round won't convince anything to run (and take an estimated 16 damage).  The only nice bit is Darkvision (or Lowlight for humans)
 
*== [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Theme&id=853]Ordained Priest[/URL]
(D399) ==*
Not exactly flavor central, but the free encounter power helps you pretend to be a defender, if you're into that sort of thing, the level 5 skill bonuses are handy, and the level 10 feature will help unitarians get a good cluster going.  Just ignore the utility power swaps.
 
*== [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Theme&id=851]Order Adept[/URL]
(D399) ==*
The features you are about are the +2 bonus to will, and the +4 bonus to arcana checks for the smart ones.  The power swap will probably not ever be relevant, and the encounter power is an implement-based AoE.
 
*== [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Theme&id=864]Outlaw[/URL]
(D399) ==*
Free Daze is a very nice.  Ignoring difficult terrain can also be very nice, if you guess your campaign's terrain type correctly.  But the skill bonuses are pretty well wasted, and I think the utility powers are as well.
You'll likely prefer ''Son of Alagondar''.  It has the same e1, but with better skill bonuses.
 
*== [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Theme&id=871]Pack Outcast[/URL]
(NWCS) ==*
An earlier "werewolf" theme.  Essentially obsoleted by ''Werewolf''.  It's not actually a bad theme: Easy CA that depending on your party might save you a feat.
Oh yeah, you can also turn into a wolf, which helps with speed, and has tons of RP considerations.  So consider it Blue if Werecheese is too distasteful.  (Also, Erachima would suggest that longtooth plaguechanged shifters might prefer a theme for at-will shifty instead of a MC feat)
 
*== [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Theme&id=661]Primal Guardian[/URL]
(DS) ==*
''Mark of Thunder'' is pretty useless (marks, trivial damage and trivial mark punishement).  But the dailies are both decent encounter long buffs.
 
*== [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Theme&id=973]Purple Dragon[/URL]
(D407,Good) ==*
Either +1 to hit with your MBA-spam, or +1 to shift after a charge, your choice.  That's really cool, either way.  And "Sudden Formation" has some solid leading credentials as a power swap.
 
*== [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Theme&id=926]Reaver[/URL]
(BoVD) ==*
Mainly of note for the PP.  But the encounter power is a no-action splash attack, you get a small bonus to hit for doing your job, and at 10th you get some temps for critting.  The u6d ''Killing Menace'' is also really good.  BoVD, of course, will limit availability.
 
*== [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Theme&id=935]Samurai[/URL]
(D404) ==*
If you don't push Init, the odds that you'll out-initiative 5 monsters is pretty small, for the exact same reasons that your odds of hitting are so high.  So basically it's "Shift half-speed when you roll initiative, and get +2 to your fist attack".  Occasionally, you'll get lucky and have a nice crit range too.
Obviously, better if you ''play with a Warlord or are a Wood Elf''
 
*== [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Theme?id=939]Sarifal Feywarden[/URL](D406) ==*
The point of this theme is abusing the LARGE vulnerability it can put out.  Unfortunately, elemental damage isn't your forte, so you'll have to work a bit to find some.  And you don't have the zone-auras that make this spectacular, so it's mostly "minor action for 10 bonus damage", which is a questionable use of a minor action.
If you work at it though (and gain a few levels), it becomes "Minor action for 45-60 bonus damage", which is far more interesting.
 
*== [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Theme&id=854]Scholar[/URL]
(D399) ==*
For the smart ones only.  ''Use Vulnerability'' gives you Int mod to damage for a round, assuming you're smart enough to hold off on the monster knowledge checks until you've picked a target, and that you can remember what the hard DCs look like, so that you know when to use the power.  I'd point out that immortals who speak Supernal get nice bennies, except that the level 10 feature already covers them all.
''Defensive Lore'' is good enough to consider taking.
 
*== [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Theme&id=855]Seer[/URL]
(D399) ==*
Rich Baker's gift to tacticians.  Use ''Cast Fortune'' immediately after a short rest to avoid the action cost.  Make sure the recepient will appreciate the knowledge: you can't check your own future.
Your DM may get annoyed at particularly trivial skill checks to use up bad rolls.  I suggest talking to your DM, and changing it to "attacks, saves, and skill checks as part of a skill challenge" as a rational compromise.
 
*== [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Theme&id=921]Sohei[/URL]
(D404) ==*
Minor action attack power: Awesome.  Bonus to Wis skills: handy.  Bonuses to saves vs. things that suck?  No complaints.
I'm not seeing you take any of the other power swaps, except perhaps ''Sohei Clarity'', if your DM loves to dominate you.  They are charge substitutions that rely on your highest ability, but they're "In Place Of".  Odds are you'll be better off just charging.
 
*== [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Theme&id=897]Son of Alagondar[/URL]
(D402) ==*
A +daze kicker, like Mercenary, but with better skills.  And a "Allies get +1 to hit when flanking with you" bennie that's quite nice.
 
*== [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Theme&id=886]Student of Evard[/URL]
(D400) ==*
Take some damage to deal a hair more.  The other features are too conditional to come up enough to justify mentioning them.
 
*== [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Theme&id=918]Unseelie Agent[/URL]
(HoF) ==*
The main advantage here is an extra-found item slot.  ''Unseelie Eyes'' isn't horrible as a utility power, but it's inability to work well for exploration really hurts it (same for ''Shadow Cloak'').  And while the attack powers are not horrible, you have attack powers you already like ... unless you're a Str/Dex PMC Ranger.
 
*== [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Theme&id=673]Wasteland Nomad[/URL]
(DS) ==*
''Wasteland Fury'' includes a shift 1, but is otherwise a low-damage pure damage power.  The level 5 daily allows you to easily chase your target, but that's not historically an avenger weakness.  The level 9 daily is a triple hit, but static damage.  Still, 3 chances to crit.
 
*== [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Theme&id=992]Werebear[/URL]
(D410) ==*
*== [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Theme&id=993]Wererat[/URL]
(D410) ==
== [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Theme&id=994]Werewolf[/URL]
(D410) ==*
All three are basically about using different variants of the same cheese: using the f10 to be in beast form while wielding huge weapons, so that you may tack on ''Claw Gloves'' to your damage.
Avoid wererat: it makes you small, even at 10th level.
I personally prefer Wolf's speed bonus to bear's AC&Fort bonus, but it's a personal call.  And take the u2 swap, cause it's just too handy on surge savings.
 
*== [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Theme&id=676]Wilder[/URL]
(DS) ==*
Implement based, so it will be an investment ... but then ''Psychic Surge'' is your free power, and it lets you crit on 18-20s for a turn.  Psychic Feedback can cause people to run.
Ignore the PP though: "at-will psionic" really runs the fun.
 
*== [URL="http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/mobile/display.aspx?page=Theme&id=852]Wizard Apprentice[/URL]
(D399) ==*
More implement powered encounter powers.  The free magic item will be helpful for those 6 levels, but ages poorly.  The  6th and 10th level utility powers are actually useful enough to take over your existing utility powers.

[/sblock]


----------



## Nibelung

For the purposes of evaluating powers and feats, this handbook uses several stereotypical categories of Avenger build.  These are not inclusive of every Avenger build, because they are intended to be focuses of discussion, or lenses to use to rate powers.
Builds are specific builds, and will generally not be referenced outside of this area.
 
*== Archetypes ==*
*=== Chaser ===*
This is pretty straight forward: Go run after things and kill them.  If they run away, kill them faster.  Builds tend to focus on charge abilities and powers.  You might want to MC fighter to pick up some stances to help convince your target to run, so don't dump strength.

_''Style'':_ Censure of Pursuit
'_'Races'':_ Elves, Razorclaw Shifters
_''PPath'': _Moonstalker, Ardent Champion, Zealous Assassin
_''Array'':_ Str 12, Con 12, Dex 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 8

* == The Chaser ==*
[sblock]
Chasers are focused on charging every turn with ''Overwhelming Strike''.  Almost all of your encounter powers are non-standard actions (and can thus be combined with charging) and your Daily powers can be used either via Action Points, or through ''Temporal Armor'' 
== Shallahai the Chaser ==
level 30
Wilden, Avenger, Ardent Champion, Invincible Vanguard
Avenger's Censure: Censure of Pursuit
Hardy Form: Hardy Form Fortitude
FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 18, Con 15, Dex 24, Int 12, Wis 26, Cha 10
STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 14, Con 13, Dex 14, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 8.

AC: 44 Fort: 37 Reflex: 39 Will: 44
HP: 203 Surges: 9 Surge Value: 50
TRAINED SKILLS
Religion +22, Acrobatics +28, Stealth +30, Perception +29, Athletics +25
UNTRAINED SKILLS
Arcana +16, Bluff +15, Diplomacy +15, Dungeoneering +23, Endurance +17, Heal +23, History +16, Insight +23, Intimidate +15, Nature +25, Streetwise +15, Thievery +22
 
FEATS
Level 1: Power of Skill
Level 2: Battle Awareness
Level 4: Weapon Proficiency (Gouge)
Level 6: Invigorating Pursuit
Level 8: Unarmored Agility
Level 10: Spear Expertise
Level 11: Painful Oath
Level 12: Weapon Focus (Spear)
Level 14: Power Attack
Level 16: Impaling Spear
Level 18: Deadly Draw
Level 20: Surprising Charge
Level 21: Hand of Divine Guidance
Level 22: Slashing Storm
Level 24: Long Step
Level 26: Powerful Charge
Level 28: Superior Will
Level 30: Deadly Axe
 
POWERS
Avenger at-will 1: Overwhelming Strike
Avenger at-will 1: Radiant Vengeance
Avenger encounter 1: Whirlwind Charge
Avenger daily 1: Aspect of Might
Avenger utility 2: Silver Shadow
Avenger encounter 3: Fury's Advance
Avenger daily 5: Executioner's Cloak
Avenger utility 6: Distracting Flare
Avenger encounter 7: Relentless Stride
Avenger daily 9: Temple of Shadow
Avenger utility 10: Wings of Vengeance
Avenger encounter 13: Fury's Advance (replaces Fury's Advance)
Avenger daily 15: Temple of Brilliance (replaces Executioner's Cloak)
Avenger utility 16: Deepening Gloom
Avenger encounter 17: Vengeful Parry (replaces Whirlwind Charge)
Avenger daily 19: Temple of Respite (replaces Temple of Shadow)
Avenger utility 22: Refuge of Piety
Avenger encounter 23: Fury's Advance (replaces Fury's Advance)
Avenger daily 25: Aspect of Death (replaces Aspect of Might)
Avenger encounter 27: Fury's Advance (replaces Fury's Advance)
Avenger daily 29: Temple of Resolution (replaces Temple of Respite)
 
ITEMS
Temporal Starweave Armor +6, Horned Helm (epic tier), Strikebacks (heroic tier), Badge of the Berserker +6, Thundergod Gouge +6, Iron Armbands of Power (epic tier), Boots of the Fencing Master, Backlash Tattoo (heroic tier), Symbol of Victory +3, War Ring (paragon tier), Ring of Giant (epic tier), Davros Elden's Defensive Step (heroic tier), Belt of Vim (paragon tier),
 
*=== Standard Operating Procedure: ===*

Minor: Oath of Enmity
Move: position yourself for charge (using Long Step when needed)
Standard: Charge with free shift/slide
Action Point: Daily for encounter long effect
Out of turn: Pay attention to whether one of your immediate attacks is triggered
 
*=== Charging Package: ===*

Power of Skill: to use overwhelming strike
Impaling Spear: to attack Ref
Deadly Draw: to get CA from overwhelming strike
Surprising Charge: for +1 damage
Horned Helm: +3d6 damage
Thundergod Gouge: +2d6 damage
Invigorating Pursuit: for +2 damage and AC
Powerful Charge: for +2 damage
Spear Expertise: for +3 damage
Boots of the Fencing Master: +1 AC/Ref from Overwhelming Striking or Long Stepping
 
*=== Move Away Motivators: ===*

Slashing Storm: 8 damage for starting adjacent
Decent Defenses: after a charge AC 49/ Fort 39 / Ref 40 / Will 44
Deepening Gloom: big chance of negating an attack by becoming invisible
Vengeful Parry: punishment for having the audicity of attacking you (and negating the attack)
Wrathful Destroyer: punishment for having the audicity of attacking you (even at range)
Strikebacks: punishment for having the audicity of hitting you
Backlash Tattoo: punishment for having the audicity of bloodying you
Forever War: punishment for having the audicity of knocking you out
Invigorating Charge: to hide after having charged
 
*===Non-Standard Attacks:===*

Unstoppable Assault (ED feature)
Forever War (ED feature)
Ardent Fury (PP feature)
Wrathful Destroyer (Wilden racial)
Strikebacks
Backlash Tattoo
Fury's Advance
Vengeful Parry
Relentless Stride
 
*=== DPR: ===*

Charge: (.91*88.5)+(.22*160)=115.7
Slashing Storm = 8
Total = 123.7
 
*=== Alternatives: ===*

Combine Rushing Cleats + Polearm Momentum + Kulkor Arms Master so you can use Overwhelming Strike (on a charge) to slide the target 2 (one to the side and 1 in the square you left) to prone it and receive a free MBA 1/round!
Be a half-elf and use Adept Dilettante + Eldritch Strike + White Lotus (Master) Riposte) for a nice catch 22 build or pick up Marauder's Rush instead, so you charges deal 3[W]+3Wis damage in epic!
Pick up a Shadow Band and Superior Fortitude and Superior Reflexes instead of some of the DPR feats to improve your defenses and defend against ongoing damage!

[/sblock] 
*=== Defenger ===*
You're an off-tank.  You use woodshed powers to pull things off to the side, where they go at you one-on-one (and suck at it, because your defenses are good).  If they run back to the main group, you make sure they just die tired.  You use a flail, you have ''Power of Skill'', and you spam a lot of MBAs because you want to keep monsters prone (and frequently one square away from you) just to make SURE they're useless.

_''Style'':_ Censure of Pursuit
'_'Races'': _Elves, or rather open.
_''PPath'': _Tactical Warpriest (via Healer's Lore for BCL)
_''Array'':_ Str 10, Con 11, Dex 14, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 8

 
*=== Ninja ===*
This is for people who want to play rogues, but walk through walls and carry a big weapon.  A lot of stealth focus.

_''Style'':_ Censure of Pursuit
_''Races'': _Elves, Razorclaw Shifters
_''PPath'':_ Zealous Assassin, Thurani Shadow Killer
_''Array'': _Str 8, Con 12, Dex 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 12

* == Ninja ==*
[sblock]The point of the Ninja build is to be stealthy and hidden and full of Rogue flavor, while wielding a larger weapon.  I've focused on the Spiked Chain as a flavorful weapon that can be used with Rogue powers.
Thuranni Shadow Killer gives ongoing 5 once/round as an additional striker damage feature.  This should work out to about 8/rnd extra damage, increasing to 15/rnd extra damage at 21st level.  Your spike damage turn goes something like "Charge; AP: Decending Shadows; Fury's Advance" while shifting and invisible.
You've got many utility powers to turn invisible, and since you're wearing a Shadow Band you can use a stealth check 1/encounter to do the same.
 
== Tomph, level 30 ==
Razorclaw Shifter, Avenger, Thuranni Shadow Killer, Punisher of the God
Build: Pursuing Avenger
Avenger's Censure: Censure of Pursuit
Background: Ghorad'din Recruit (+2 to Stealth)
FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 14, Con 14, Dex 26, Int 12, Wis 26, Cha 10.
STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 12, Con 12, Dex 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 8.

AC: 49 Fort: 36 Reflex: 42 Will: 42
HP: 202 Surges: 9 Surge Value: 50
 
TRAINED SKILLS
Religion +22, Acrobatics +31, Perception +29, Stealth +45
UNTRAINED SKILLS
Arcana +16, Bluff +15, Diplomacy +15, Dungeoneering +23, Endurance +17, Heal +23, History +16, Insight +23, Intimidate +15, Nature +23, Streetwise +15, Thievery +23, Athletics +20
 
FEATS
Level 1: Power of Skill
Level 2: Mark of Shadow
Level 4: Spiked Chain Training
Level 6: Twilight Adept
Level 8: Weapon Expertise (Light Blade)
Level 10: Nimble Blade
Level 11: Surprising Charge
Level 12: Deft Blade
Level 14: Improved Armor of Faith
Level 16: Invigorating Pursuit
Level 18: Unarmored Agility
Level 20: Blurring Claws
Level 21: Hand of Divine Guidance
Level 22: Epic Resurgence
Level 24: Robust Defenses
Level 26: Acolyte Power
Level 28: Weapon Focus (Light Blade)
Level 30: Avenging Resolution
 
POWERS
Avenger at-will 1: Bond of Pursuit
Avenger at-will 1: Overwhelming Strike
Avenger encounter 1: Angelic Alacrity
Avenger daily 1: Aspect of Might
Avenger utility 2: Distracting Flare
Avenger encounter 3: Fury's Advance
Avenger daily 5: Menacing Presence
Avenger utility 6: Fortifying Chant
Avenger encounter 7: Inexorable Pursuit
Avenger daily 9: Temple of Shadow
Avenger utility 10: River of Life
Avenger encounter 13: Inexorable Pursuit (replaces Angelic Alacrity)
Avenger daily 15: Temple of Brilliance (replaces Menacing Presence)
Avenger utility 16: Temple of Seclusion (retrained to Hide in Plain Sight at Acolyte Power)
Avenger encounter 17: Wrathful Charge (replaces Inexorable Pursuit)
Avenger daily 19: Oath of the Inevitable Blade (replaces Temple of Brilliance)
Avenger utility 22: Ghostly Vengeance
Avenger encounter 23: Bond of Justice (replaces Inexorable Pursuit)
Avenger daily 25: Executioner's Justice (replaces Temple of Shadow)
Avenger encounter 27: Inevitable End (replaces Bond of Justice)
Avenger daily 29: Mantle of the Astral Champion (replaces Oath of the Inevitable Blade)
 
ITEMS
Distance Dagger +5, Siberys Shard of Radiance (epic tier), Symbol of Victory +3, Boots of Teleportation (epic tier), Horned Helm (epic tier), Elven Cloak +6, Shadow Band (epic tier), Belt of Titan Strength (epic tier), Solitaire (Violet) (epic tier), Potion of Clarity (level 5) (5), Shadowflow Starweave Armor +6, Righteous Spiked chain +6, Ring of Giants (paragon tier), Bloodsoaked Bracers (paragon tier), Gauntlets of blinding strikes (paragon tier), Breakchain Tattoo (epic tier)

[/sblock] 
*=== Martyr ===*
This is a build based around abusing Censure of Retribution.  You run into the middle of a pile of bad guys, and try and get them to hit you.  Then you shift away from them but still next to your target, beat the stuffing out of your it.  You really really want to be paired up with a good warlord, both to keep you on your feet, and to give you bonus attacks when your static damage bonus is through the roof.
After the change to monster damage expressions, this archetype is a lot less viable.

_''Style'':_ Censure of Retribution
_''Races'': _Devas, Longtooth Shifters, Dwarves
_''PPath'':_ Dreadnought, Simbarch of Aglarond, Battle Engineer
_''Array'':_ Str 10, Con 13, Dex 11, Int 16, Wis 16, Cha 8

* = Martyr =*
[sblock]The sample build is set up to have high survivability along with decent static damage.  You have 2 encounter "resist 5 for a turn" powers to use to chase static modifiers, along with some equipment daily powers to do the same.
When you do get hit 3-4 times in a single round and are still standing, use the Bracers for two attacks, and follow it with Fury's Advance for a third.  Then spend an action point, and talk your Warlord into giving you at least one more.  4 Attacks at +24-36 will really hurt something.
Try not to use this routine every round... you'll just go through surges too quickly.  Use it for a couple of rounds, and use your minor action power, multi-attack powers, and action points on those rounds.  Then hopefully jack your AC back up, and spend the rest of the fight being more conventional.
The background, a lot of late paragon feats and early epic feats are going to Sage of the Age's utility power, so that you can usually get 3-4 or the benefits.  The ritual caster things are just tossed in there because it looks like it would work well with Sage of Ages and a silly high Arcana check.
 
==Tavar, level 30==
Deva, Avenger, Simbarch of Aglarond, Sage of Ages
Build: Isolating Avenger
Avenger's Censure: Censure of Retribution
Arcane Implement Proficiency: Arcane Implement Proficiency (heavy blade group)
Background: High Imaskar (High Imaskar Benefit)
 
===FINAL ABILITY SCORES===
Str 10, Con 15, Dex 12, Int 26, Wis 26, Cha 13.
===STARTING ABILITY SCORES===
Str 8, Con 13, Dex 10, Int 16, Wis 16, Cha 11.
===DEFENSIVE STATS===
AC: 47 Fort: 36 Reflex: 42 Will: 42
HP: 203 Surges: 11 Surge Value: 50
 
===TRAINED SKILLS===
Religion +41, Intimidate +22, Heal +29, Perception +29, Arcana +42, Nature +35
===UNTRAINED SKILLS===
Acrobatics +16, Bluff +16, Diplomacy +16, Dungeoneering +29, Endurance +17, History +35, Insight +23, Stealth +16, Streetwise +16, Thievery +16, Athletics +15
 
===FEATS===
Level 1: Power of Skill
Level 2: Weapon Proficiency (Fullblade)
Level 4: Focused Expertise (Fullblade)
Level 6: Divine Rage
Level 8: Arcane Initiate
Level 10: Arcane Implement Proficiency
Level 11: Improved Armor of Faith
Level 12: Battle Intuition
Level 14: Upright Revival
Level 16: Remembered Mother Tongue
Level 18: Auspicious Lineage
Level 20: Immortal Skill
Level 21: Ritual Caster
Level 22: Robust Defenses
Level 24: Skill Focus (Arcana)
Level 26: Skill Training (Nature)
Level 28: Epic Resurgence
Level 30: Fleet-Footed
 
===POWERS===
Arcane Initiate: Thunderwave
Avenger at-will 1: Overwhelming Strike
Avenger at-will 1: Bond of Retribution
Avenger encounter 1: Avenging Echo
Avenger daily 1: Aspect of Might
Avenger utility 2: Avenger's Resolve
Avenger encounter 3: Fury's Advance
Avenger daily 5: Menacing Presence
Avenger utility 6: Step of Fate
Avenger encounter 7: Splinter the Formation
Avenger daily 9: Holy Ardor
Avenger utility 10: Channel Endurance
Avenger encounter 13: Weaving Blades (replaces Avenging Echo)
Avenger daily 15: Temple of Brilliance (replaces Holy Ardor)
Avenger utility 16: Temple of Seclusion
Avenger encounter 17: Fury's Advance (replaces Fury's Advance)
Avenger daily 19: Blade of Astral Hosts (replaces Menacing Presence)
Avenger utility 22: Shield of Providence
Avenger encounter 23: Phase Duel (replaces Weaving Blades)
Avenger daily 25: Mantle of the Astral Champion (replaces Aspect of Might)
Avenger encounter 27: Scatter to the Astral Winds (replaces Splinter the Formation)
Avenger daily 29: Mantle of the Astral Champion (replaces Mantle of the Astral Champion)
 
===ITEMS===
Reckless Fullblade +6, Ghostphase Starweave Armor +6, Opal Ring of Remembrance (epic tier), Ritualist's Ring (epic tier), Scarab of Invulnerability +6, Ioun Stone of Regeneration (epic tier), Gauntlets of blinding strikes (paragon tier), Iron Armbands of Power (epic tier), Symbol of Victory +2, Zephyr Boots (epic tier), Ironskin Belt (paragon tier)

[/sblock] 
*=== Crit Fisherman ===*
Here you are choosing the Avenger base class for the Oath feature, then trying to get multi-attack powers from other classes with the goal of throwing so darn many dice each turn that you're bound to crit.  Some of you are focused more on even DPR than actual Crit Fishing, but as far as the build elements go, they are all pretty much the same so I'm grouping them all together.
If there is an Avenger build that is overpowered, and will cause your DM to kill your character, it's this one.  Your DM might also be annoyed at the blatant "what has the most plusses" approach these builds take in mixing class features.
The traditional Static+Multiattack Half-elf.  Strength is your attack stat, or Wisdom at the cost of another feat.  Pump accuracy and damage per attack.  If you keep strength, you can go Eternal Seeker, and be awesome in Epic.  If you ditch it, you can have an armor class and '''survive''' till epic.

_''Style'': _Unity or Pursuit
_''Races'': _Half-Elf for Twin-Strike abuse.  Gith for PMC Ranger abuse.
_''PPath'':_ Morninglord, Paragon Multiclass Ranger
_''Desty'': _Eternal Seeker, Martial Champion
_''Array 1'': _Str 16, Con 13, Dex 11, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 8
_''Array (PMC)'':_ Str 11, Con 13, Dex 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 8

*== Crit Fisherman ==*
[sblock]Todo: Rending Tempest.  Redo calcs with it.
This build is focus on "standard" multi-attack + static modifiers, rather than actually being crit focused.  Eternal seeker allows us to poach barbarian and ranger powers without costing feats.  Kensai for the obvious +static to damage.  This build should have great DPR (~120, Avg Flux =~ 6.8), although it's defenses are fairly poor.  It will have decent spike damage from your powers, but it won't be great.
 
== Wil the Fisherman, level 30 ==
Revenant, Kensai, Pit Fighter, Eternal Seeker
Build: Pursuing Avenger
Avenger's Censure: Censure of Unity
Seeking Destiny: Return from the Shadowfell
Choose your Race in Life: Half-Elf
Background: Windrise Ports
 
FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 24, Con 15, Dex 17, Int 12, Wis 24, Cha 10.
STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 16, Con 11, Dex 13, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 8.
AC: 45 Fort: 41 Reflex: 37 Will: 41
HP: 203 Surges: 9 Surge Value: 50
 
TRAINED SKILLS
Religion +21, Stealth +29, Athletics +27, Perception +29, Intimidate +29
UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +18, Arcana +16, Bluff +15, Diplomacy +15, Dungeoneering +22, Endurance +19, Heal +22, History +16, Insight +22, Nature +22, Streetwise +15, Thievery +18
 
FEATS
Level 1: Half-Elf Soul
Level 2: Weapon Expertise (Flail)
Level 4: Unarmored Agility
Level 6: Weapon Focus (Flail)
Level 8: Spiked Chain Training
Level 10: Battle Awareness
Level 11: Versatile Master
Level 12: Acolyte Power
Level 14: Painful Oath
Level 16: Improved Armor of Faith
Level 18: Two-Weapon Fighting
Level 20: Two-Weapon Opening
Level 21: Hand of Divine Guidance
Level 22: Slashing Storm
Level 24: Robust Defenses
Level 26: Punishing Radiance
Level 28: Epic Resurgence
Level 30: Martial Mastery
 
POWERS
Avenger at-will 1: Bond of Pursuit
Avenger at-will 1: Overwhelming Strike
Dilettante: Twin Strike
Seeker's Lore: Giant's Might
Avenger encounter 1: Avenging Echo
Avenger daily 1: Strength of Many
Avenger utility 2: Avenger's Resolve
Avenger encounter 3: Fury's Advance
Avenger daily 5: Menacing Presence
Avenger utility 6: Righteous Pursuit (retrained to Battle Fury Stance at Acolyte Power)
Avenger encounter 7: Inexorable Pursuit
Avenger daily 9: Aspect of Might
Avenger utility 10: Spot Weakness
Avenger encounter 13: Crimson Stride (replaces Avenging Echo)
Avenger daily 15: Temple of Brilliance (replaces Strength of Many)
Avenger utility 16: Temple of Seclusion
Avenger encounter 17: Vengeful Parry (replaces Crimson Stride)
Avenger daily 19: Blade of Astral Hosts (replaces Menacing Presence)
Avenger utility 22: Ghostly Vengeance
Avenger encounter 23: Storm of Blades (retrained to Trip Up at Level 23) (replaces Inexorable Pursuit)
Avenger daily 25: Blade Cascade (replaces Blade of Astral Hosts)
Avenger encounter 27: Hurricane of Blades (replaces Vengeful Parry)
Avenger daily 29: Follow-up Blow (replaces Aspect of Might)
 
ITEMS
Adventurer's Kit, Climber's Kit, Cincture of the Dragon Spirit (heroic tier), Power Jewel (heroic tier), Cannith Goggles (heroic tier), Glowstone (heroic tier), Potion of Clarity (level 5) (2), Flying Hook (paragon tier), Distance Sling +2, Solitaire (Aquamarine) (paragon tier), Symbol of Victory +2, Quickhit Braces (epic tier), Radiant Spiked chain +6, Siberys Shard of Radiance (epic tier), Zephyr Boots (epic tier), Gauntlets of Blood (epic tier), Shadow Band (epic tier), Ring of Fey Travel (epic tier), Shadowflow Starweave Armor +6, Bolt of Transit +5 (5), Lightning Arrow +5 (3), Ironheart Tattoo (paragon tier), Torc of Power Preservation +6, Solitaire (Violet) (epic tier)

[/sblock]
 
 
*== Builds ==*
*=== Controller Minor  ===*
There are a lot of controller effects, and some good feats that will allow you to stack up good save-ends penalties.  Unfortunately the March 2010 update nerfed Cunning Weapons, which takes this build out of "can force failed saves" land.  So this is a place holder until I can get a real update.
The basic approach should still be to get into melee: many of your powers are Melee Touch, and there are other good save-ends melee weapon powers that will work well with an enemy who can't make saves.
I'd tend to suggest being a Hybrid Swordmage|Avenger, so that you can use your sword for the implement powers.  You need Light of Truth, and pick up '''''Fist of Heaven''''' as soon as you can.

 
*=== The Shining Star ===*
There are several powerful feats, powers, and PPs that revolve around Radiant Damage.  Some of them also involve critical hits, so an Avenger becomes an excellent platform for pulling it all together.

_''Style'':_ Retribution or Unity (Radiant One's 21th level feature is Int based)
_''Races'': _Humans, because you're at-will squeezed.
_''Weapon Types'':_ You prefered Manga sized one.
_''PPath'':_ Morninglord, Radiant Servant
_''EDestiny'':_ Radiant One
_''Array'': _Str 8, Con 12, Dex 10, Int 16, Wis 16, Cha 12

*Shining Star*
[sblock]Like any Radiant archetype build, this starts to take off at 11th after a typical Avenger career through Heroic. At 11th level, the crit range expands to 19-20, and it picks up Devastating Critical, Solar Wrath, and Radiant Action.
The build easily gets around not having a weapon that grants all attacks the Radiant Keyword by taking Bond of Censure as its placement/positioning attack instead of Overwhelming Strike, and by selecting Encounter powers which are non-Standard actions. This allows the Shining Star to use one of its 3 Radiant At-Wills every turn. This serves a double purpose: in addition to allowing the Shining Star to continue checking for crits, it also allows him to take advantage of the vulnerability created by Punishing Radiance (and augmented by Symbol of Divine light) by using the attacks on turns after crits land. Thanks to Pervasive Light, even the non-Radiant attacks benefit from the vuln 15 Radiant he creates.
 
DPR is helped by equal to his Int mod when he hits while he has Combat Advantage against his target. This is self-perpetuating: when you hit with an attack that deals Radiant damage, you and your allies gain Combat Advantage against the target. Consequently, as long as you're stringing attacks together, you're continually giving yourself CA, and the Starborn bonus damage.
This is important to note for Avenger/MC Cleric + Radiant Advantage + Radiant One builds, because it allows them to use any kind of weapon they want, and not worry about whether or not their Encounter or Daily powers have the Radiant keyword. They just need to stick one Bond of Retribution, and they can start unloading any attack they want.
 
There is currently a debate about whether or not adding a damage type to an attack grants the attack the keyword of the damage type. Basically, it's implied that doing Radiant damage should add the right keyword, but that's not explicitly stated anywhere.
If your DM agrees that it does, all of a Radiant One's attacks with CA against his target are able to trigger Punishing Radiance/Symbol of Divine Light + Pervasive Light, as well as Font of Radiance.  If your DM doesn't agree, you'll still get CA via Radiant Advantage, since it just asks if you did Radiant damage.
*== Overview ==*
Start by hitting with Bond of Retribution. The target now grants CA (Radiant Advantage), which means your next attack also deals Radiant damage (Starborn).  On the next attack, use a real attack power.   Because it does Radiant Damage (equal to your Intelligence Modifier), Radiant Servant makes it crit on 19-20, and Radiant Advantage gives you CA, extending the cycle.
If you get a critical, spend an Action Point.  Punishing Radiance gave the target you crit (and any monster near it) vulnerable 10 radiant.  Radiant Action allows you to give an enemy within 5 squares of you ongoing (your level) Radiant damage, which will add with the vulnerability and really just feel unfair.  The Symbol of Divine Light is to increase the vulnerability by 5 more.
Font of Radiance will also automatically kick in here: doing radiant damage to the target and anyone next to it.
This spreading of radiant damage can help you transfer the CA-keeping trick to a different enemy without having to go back to Bond of Retribution.
If you want to make the whole battlefield glow, use your d20 from Radiant Servant.  It has a rather large area, which allows you to make a lot of attacks (which crit on 19-20) to start up the glowstick madness.
And with this much radiant insanity, the Ring of Radiant storm will actually add some noticeable damage.
 
== Shining Star, level 30 ==
Human, Avenger, Radiant Servant, Radiant One
Avenger's Censure: Censure of Retribution
Background: Human - Ancestral Holdings (History class skill)
 
FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 14, Dex 12, Int 24, Wis 26, Cha 14.
STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 8, Con 12, Dex 10, Int 16, Wis 16, Cha 12.
 
AC: 46 Fort: 40 Reflex: 42 Will: 43
HP: 202 Surges: 9 Surge Value: 50
 
TRAINED SKILLS
Heal +29, Religion +28, Streetwise +23, Perception +29, History +28
UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +16, Arcana +28, Bluff +17, Diplomacy +17, Dungeoneering +23, Endurance +17, Insight +23, Intimidate +23, Nature +23, Stealth +16, Thievery +16, Athletics +15
 
FEATS
Human: Improved Armor of Faith
Level 1: Initiate of the Faith
Level 2: Power of Skill
Level 4: Weapon Proficiency (Fullblade)
Level 6: Weapon Expertise (Heavy Blade)
Level 8: Weapon Focus (Heavy Blade)
Level 10: Avenging Resolution
Level 11: Painful Oath
Level 12: Devastating Critical
Level 14: Pledge of Resolution
Level 16: Paragon Defenses (retrained to Robust Defenses at Level 21)
Level 18: Protected Isolation
Level 20: Pervasive Light
Level 21: Radiant Advantage
Level 22: Punishing Radiance
Level 24: Font of Radiance
Level 26: Divine Mastery
Level 28: Epic Resurgence
Level 30: Triumphant Attack
 
POWERS
Avenger at-will 1: Bond of Retribution
Avenger at-will 1: Bond of Censure
Bonus At-Will Power: Radiant Vengeance
Avenger encounter 1: Avenging Echo
Avenger daily 1: Aspect of Might
Avenger utility 2: Distracting Flare
Avenger encounter 3: Fury's Advance
Avenger daily 5: Menacing Presence
Avenger utility 6: Aspect of Agility
Avenger encounter 7: Chains of Censure
Avenger daily 9: Glyph of Agony
Avenger utility 10: Leading Step
Avenger encounter 13: Crimson Stride (replaces Avenging Echo)
Avenger daily 15: Aspect of Fury (replaces Glyph of Agony)
Avenger utility 16: Astral Cloak
Avenger encounter 17: Vengeful Parry (replaces Chains of Censure)
Avenger daily 19: Vengeful Recovery (replaces Aspect of Might)
Avenger utility 22: Twin Step
Avenger encounter 23: Bond of Justice (replaces Crimson Stride)
Avenger daily 25: Temple of Brilliance (replaces Menacing Presence)
Avenger encounter 27: Spark of Hatred (replaces Bond of Justice)
Avenger daily 29: Fiery Vengeance (replaces Aspect of Fury)
 
ITEMS
Masterwork Cloth Armor +6 (your choice), Bloodiron Fullblade +6, Symbol of Divine Light +6, Iron Armbands of Power (epic tier), Spark Slippers (paragon tier), Iron of Spite (epic tier), Amulet of Protection +6, Many-Fingered Gloves (paragon tier), Ring of Giants (paragon tier) (2), Belt of Vim (epic tier), Backlash Tattoo (heroic tier), Ring of the Radiant Storm (paragon tier)

[/sblock] 
*=== Leader Minor ===*
This will usually be based off the Censure of Unity.  You use forced movement and a few other powers to make your teammates better strikers.

 
*=== Archer ===*
Who said that Avengers are all melee strikers? (Oh yeah, I did.  Well, ignore that for a second).  How would you like to attack from 10 squares away, rolling twice, adding Dex twice to damage and Wisdom once, spawning extra attacks on crits, all with an extra ~+6(Epic) bonus to hit?
If you want, you can give up +1 of that in exchange for doing it while 10 squares up in the sky by going ''Favored Soul'' instead of ''Crimson Hunter''.

_''Style'': _Pursuit
_''Races'':_ Elf, Razorclaw Shifter, Githzerai
_''Weapon Types'':_ Greatbow.  Huh.
_''PPath'':_ Crimson Hunter, Favored Soul
_''EDestiny'':_ Demigod/Chosen
_''Array'':_ Str 10, Con 13, Dex 16, Int 11, Wis 16, Cha 8

 
*=== Central Casting Avenger ===*
This is your basic beige avenger, with all obvious choices taken.  Wis gets applied to damage once in Heroic, 2 times in paragon, and 3 times in Epic, basically, along with good power choices at other levels to give you good flexibility, at the cost of specific tricks that might be more powerful.

_''Style'': _Pursuit
_''Races'': _Githzerai, Elf, Razorclaw Shifter
_''Weapon Types'': _You prefered Manga sized one.
_''PPath'': _Ardent Champion
_''EDestiny'':_ Demigod/Chosen
_''Array'': _Str 13, Con 11, Dex 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 8

*Central Casting Avenger*
[sblock]This is your "builder beige" avenger.  All obvious choices, no real tricks.  You hit things extremely well and accurately.  At-Will DPR should be around 100 at Epic with a little tweaking, or 90 without worrying about it.  At Paragon, Painful Oath adds your Wisdom modifier to your DPR, and at Epic Slashing Storm adds it again.
 
== Wheeeeeeee!!! ==
Wheeeeeee!!!, level 30
Githzerai, Avenger, Ardent Champion, Demigod
Avenger's Censure: Censure of Pursuit
Divine Spark: Divine Spark Wisdom
Divine Spark: Divine Spark Dexterity
Background: Occupation - Criminal (Thievery class skill)
 
FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 15, Con 13, Dex 28, Int 12, Wis 28, Cha 10.
STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 13, Con 11, Dex 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 8.
AC: 49 Fort: 42 Reflex: 43 Will: 43
HP: 201 Surges: 8 Surge Value: 50
 
TRAINED SKILLS
Religion +22, Thievery +30, Perception +30, Athletics +27, Endurance +22
UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +26, Arcana +16, Bluff +15, Diplomacy +15, Dungeoneering +24, Heal +24, History +16, Insight +24, Intimidate +15, Nature +24, Stealth +24, Streetwise +15
 
FEATS
Level 1: Githzerai Blade Master
Level 2: Power of Skill
Level 4: Weapon Expertise (Heavy Blade)
Level 6: Battle Awareness
Level 8: Improved Armor of Faith
Level 10: Power of Strength
Level 11: Painful Oath
Level 12: Reserve Maneuver
Level 14: Paragon Defenses (retrained to Robust Defenses at Level 23)
Level 16: Justice Hammer
Level 18: Githzerai Mobility (retrained to Font of Radiance at Level 22)
Level 20: Invigorating Pursuit (retrained to Slashing Storm at Level 21)
Level 21: Hand of Divine Guidance
Level 22: Punishing Radiance
Level 24: Triumphant Attack
Level 26: Divine Mastery
Level 28: Power Attack
Level 30: Epic Fortitude
 
POWERS
Avenger at-will 1: Overwhelming Strike
Avenger at-will 1: Radiant Vengeance
Reserve Maneuver: Fury's Advance
Avenger encounter 1: Angelic Alacrity
Avenger daily 1: Aspect of Might
Avenger utility 2: Distracting Flare
Avenger encounter 3: Fury's Advance
Avenger daily 5: Menacing Presence
Avenger utility 6: Aspect of Agility
Avenger encounter 7: Chains of Censure
Avenger daily 9: Blade of Repulsion
Avenger utility 10: Wings of Vengeance
Avenger encounter 13: Whirling Blades (replaces Angelic Alacrity)
Avenger daily 15: Aspect of Fury (replaces Blade of Repulsion)
Avenger utility 16: Astral Cloak
Avenger encounter 17: Vengeful Parry (replaces Chains of Censure)
Avenger daily 19: Stroke of Doom (replaces Menacing Presence)
Avenger utility 22: Twin Step
Avenger encounter 23: Threatening Strike (replaces Whirling Blades)
Avenger daily 25: Wings of Pursuit (replaces Aspect of Might)
Avenger encounter 27: Death Stroke (replaces Fury's Advance)
Avenger daily 29: Fiery Vengeance (replaces Stroke of Doom)
 
ITEMS
Adventurer's Kit, Repulsion Starweave Armor +6, Radiant Fullblade +6, Timeless Locket +6, Strikebacks (heroic tier), Ring of Giants (paragon tier), War Ring (paragon tier), Backlash Tattoo (heroic tier), Siberys Shard of Radiance (epic tier), Assault Boots (paragon tier), Symbol of Victory +2, Diamond Cincture (paragon tier), Horned Helm (paragon tier), Executioner's Bracers (epic tier)

[/sblock] 
 
 
 

*5*
[sblock]The Anti-Orbizard updates in the 2010 updates (Jan, Feb, and March) have pretty much killed save-end focused builds.  This is a place holder until I can update it.
Also, it needs to take Fist of Heaven as the level 21 feat anyway, and Divine Oracle may be a better PP than Son of Mercy.
== Danel, level 30 ==
Deva, Avenger|Swordmage, Son of Mercy, Sage of Ages
Hybrid Avenger: Hybrid Avenger Fortitude
Swordmage Aegis (Hybrid): Aegis of Assault
Hybrid Talent: Armor of Faith
Quickened Spellcasting: Sword Burst
Background: Thay (Thay Benefit)
FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 14, Con 14, Dex 12, Int 26, Wis 26, Cha 10.
STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 12, Con 12, Dex 10, Int 16, Wis 16, Cha 8.

AC: 50 Fort: 35 Reflex: 40 Will: 41
HP: 214 Surges: 9 Surge Value: 53
TRAINED SKILLS
Arcana +42, Religion +41, Perception +29
UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +15, Bluff +15, Diplomacy +15, Dungeoneering +29, Endurance +16, Heal +23, History +35, Insight +23, Intimidate +15, Nature +29, Stealth +15, Streetwise +15, Thievery +15, Athletics +16
FEATS
Level 1: Power of Skill
Level 2: Hybrid Talent
Level 4: Armor Proficiency (Leather)
Level 6: Weapon Proficiency (Fullblade)
Level 8: Battle Intuition
Level 10: White Lotus Riposte
Level 11: Armor Proficiency (Hide)
Level 12: Improved Armor of Faith
Level 14: Focused Expertise (Fullblade)
Level 16: Remembered Mother Tongue
Level 18: White Lotus Master Riposte
Level 20: Skill Focus (Arcana)
Level 21: Auspicious Lineage
Level 22: Immortal Skill
Level 24: Quickened Spellcasting
Level 26: Epic Resurgence
Level 28: Font of Radiance
Level 30: Robust Defenses
POWERS
Hybrid Avenger at-will 1: Overwhelming Strike
Hybrid Swordmage at-will 1: Sword Burst
Hybrid encounter 1: Avenging Echo
Hybrid daily 1: Frost Backlash (retrained to Aspect of Might at Level 15)
Hybrid utility 2: Avenger's Resolve
Hybrid encounter 3: Sloth Strike
Hybrid daily 5: Light of Truth
Hybrid utility 6: Fate-Spurned Foe
Hybrid encounter 7: Splinter the Formation
Hybrid daily 9: Holy Ardor
Hybrid utility 10: Dimensional Dodge
Hybrid encounter 13: Weaving Blades (replaces Avenging Echo)
Hybrid daily 15: Soul Lightning (replaces Holy Ardor)
Hybrid utility 16: Temple of Seclusion
Hybrid encounter 17: Dazzling Display (replaces Sloth Strike)
Hybrid daily 19: Planar Shock (replaces Aspect of Might)
Hybrid utility 22: Giant's Might
Hybrid encounter 23: Thunder Riposte (replaces Splinter the Formation)
Hybrid daily 25: Quicksilver Blade (replaces Soul Lightning)
Hybrid encounter 27: Scatter to the Astral Winds (replaces Weaving Blades)
Hybrid daily 29: Aspect of Terror (replaces Planar Shock)
ITEMS
Cunning Fullblade +6, Summoned Elderhide Armor +6, Khyber Shard of Life Drinking (paragon tier), Bracers of Mighty Striking (epic tier), Opal Ring of Remembrance (epic tier), Phrenic Crown (epic tier), Cloak of Distortion +5, Antipathy Gloves (heroic tier), Ring of Protection (paragon tier), Survivor's Belt (paragon tier), Greaves of Maldeen (paragon tier), Flying Hook (paragon tier), Sapphire Scabbard (paragon tier), Portable Hole (paragon tier), Solitaire (Cerulean) (epic tier), Salve of Power (heroic tier) (4)

[/sblock] 
 
 
 

*7*
[sblock]One note from Daerien, ''Avenging Shackles'' may not work with ''Distant Vengeance''.  Of the "may be used as an XBA", only ''Eldritch Strike'' actually says "counts as an MBA".  So if ''Avenging Shackles'' doesn't count as an RBA, then ''Distant Vengeance'' won't allow you to roll twice.  But they were in the same issue of Dragon, and it seems that it's intended to work.
== The Long Range of Wrath ==
Elf, Avenger, Crimson Hunter, Eternal Seeker
Avenger's Censure: Censure of Pursuit
Seeking Destiny: Epic Vitality
Epic Vitality: Epic Vitality Wisdom
Background: Occupation - Criminal (Thievery class skill)
FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 12, Con 15, Dex 26, Int 12, Wis 28, Cha 11.
STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 13, Dex 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 9.

AC: 47 Fort: 42 Reflex: 42 Will: 44
HP: 203 Surges: 9 Surge Value: 50
TRAINED SKILLS
Religion +21, Thievery +28, Stealth +28, Perception +31, Nature +31
UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +23, Arcana +16, Bluff +15, Diplomacy +15, Dungeoneering +24, Endurance +17, Heal +24, History +16, Insight +24, Intimidate +15, Streetwise +15, Athletics +16
FEATS
Level 1: Unarmored Agility
Level 2: Weapon Proficiency (Fullblade) (retrained to Two-Fisted Shooter at Level 11)
Level 4: Versatile Expertise
Level 6: Weapon Focus (Heavy Blade)
Level 8: Distant Vengeance
Level 10: Primal Sharpshooter
Level 11: Painful Oath
Level 12: Weapon Master
Level 14: Primal Eye
Level 16: Paragon Defenses (retrained to Robust Defenses at Level 21)
Level 18: Overwhelming Critical
Level 20: Weapon Proficiency (Fullblade)
Level 21: Deft Aim
Level 22: Improved Armor of Faith
Level 24: Hand of Divine Guidance
Level 26: Epic Fortitude
Level 28: Novice Power
Level 30: Grounding Shot
POWERS
Avenger at-will 1: Bond of Retribution
Avenger at-will 1: Overwhelming Strike
Seeker's Lore: Martial Supremacy
Avenger encounter 1: Angelic Alacrity
Avenger daily 1: Aspect of Might
Avenger utility 2: Distracting Flare
Avenger encounter 3: Fury's Advance
Avenger daily 5: Bond of Foresight
Avenger utility 6: Fast Hands
Avenger encounter 7: Chains of Censure
Avenger daily 9: Temple of Shadow
Avenger utility 10: Wings of Vengeance
Avenger encounter 13: Avenger's Demand (replaces Angelic Alacrity)
Avenger daily 15: Temple of Brilliance (replaces Aspect of Might)
Avenger utility 16: Astral Cloak
Avenger encounter 17: Vengeful Parry (replaces Chains of Censure) (retrained to Convocation of Arrows at Level 28)
Avenger daily 19: Oath of the Inevitable Blade (replaces Bond of Foresight)
Avenger utility 22: Twin Step
Avenger encounter 23: Sinking Earth (replaces Avenger's Demand)
Avenger daily 25: Pinning Arrow Rain (replaces Temple of Shadow)
Avenger encounter 27: Hail of Arrows (replaces Fury's Advance)
Avenger daily 29: Five-Missile Dance (replaces Oath of the Inevitable Blade)
ITEMS
Radiant Hand Crossbow +6, Battle Harness Efreetweave Armor +5, Eagle Eye Goggles (epic tier), Executioner's Bracers (epic tier), Ring of the Radiant Storm (paragon tier), War Ring (paragon tier), Ring of Giants (paragon tier), Many-Fingered Gloves (paragon tier), Diamond Cincture (paragon tier), Phantom Chaussures (paragon tier), Symbol of Victory +2, Backlash Tattoo (heroic tier), Siberys Shard of Radiance (epic tier) (2), Radiant Fullblade +6, Cloak of Distortion +6
== Play Notes ==
You're a normal heroic avenger, before switching to bows suddenly at 11th or 12th level.  The melee attacks are focused for mobility... after 12th they can help you get out of the way of someone trying to lock you down.  The daily powers are mostly encounter long buffs that will help you against one target.
Because you're not in their face, monsters may be preoccupied and actually move away from you.  Pay attention for that, and add in more damage next round.
Your Spike Damage capacity is basically completely missing between switching to the Hand Crossbow and finding your Epic Destiny.  Sorry.  It's decent outside of that range though, and your DPR is fine throughout.
== Customization Notes ==
A Favored Soul gives up +1 to hit, but gains real flight... which can turn decent ranged attacks into a "I Win" button.

[/sblock] 
 
 
 

* 9*
[sblock]Insert Varis here

[/sblock]


----------



## Nibelung

*== Races ==*
*
Before I go into detail with rating each race, let me just give the quick "short list".

===  Races ===*
* '''Chasers''': Githzerai, Elf, Drow, Razorclaw Shifter, Half-Elf
* '''Martyrs''': Deva, Shadar-Kai (Epic only), Revenant
* '''Ninjas''': Elf, Drow
* '''Critvengers''': Half-Elf, Half-Orc.
*=== Bloodlines ===*
* '''Martyrs''': Vistani.  Another off-action attack power FTW.
* '''Chasers''': Vistani.  Can't approach usually means runs.
* '''Critvengers''': Vistani, +4 damage & CA for your Nova turn.

Now, onto the detailed ratings.
 
*=== PHB ===*
*==== Dragonborn ====*
You stat buffs are pointless for most avengers, and your racial feats don't lend themselves to fishermen.  Pass.

*==== Dwarves ====*
Wis is crucial.  Neither Con nor Strength are wasted...  and with that second wind, you might just survive your targets friends.  Probably make better Martrys than Chasers, but honestly can work in either path since most Chaser powers don't reference your base speed.  You probably will wield a warshovel, certainly at low level.

*==== Eladrin ====*

No wis bonus, but you do get a Dex and an Int bonus.  You do like the extra skill (Insight comes to mind), and the racial weapon training is also nice (warshovel).

*==== Elves ====*

The perfect stat bonuses for the path of Pursuit, the speed bonuses helps when your whole point is running around the field of battle, and no one is better at making sure an important kicker lands.  A prime Avenger candidate.

Since you have to choose between Wis and Int, you'll never have perfect Retribution stats.  That's ok, you're still great.

Elves now have access to some racial variants.  Wood elves are great, because you're already pretty good at not missing, and having Init based off of a skill you want to pump means your init pretty quickly gets silly almost for free.

*==== Half-Elves ====*

As of ''Heroes of the Forgotten Kingdoms'', you get Wisdom and Con.  But that's almost irrelevant, because getting ''Twin Strike'' as a true At-Will is priceless.

If you don't like ''Twin Strike'', then there will be other powers that are of use.  The Cleric Wis-based MBA comes to mind, as does the Warlock MBA.

Or really, the alternate racial power isn't bad.  And you'll horribly confuse people.

*==== Halflings ====*

Avenger's get no inherent mulitattack options, so they typically want the biggest weapons they can find.  Being small really hurts that (Picks, Rapier).  +2 Dex doesn't help enough.  If you wanted to go Implement attacks (you don't, but if) you need Int, not Dex.  So ... nada.

*==== Humans ====*

A nice choice.  The bonus feat is great here, as Avenger's can easily be feat starved up until Epic.  +1 to all defenses and the racial feats are all tasty.  The bonus at-will is of limited utility as is the extra skill, but all in all, solid and bordering on SkyBlue.

*==== Tieflings ====*

Avenger's are not quite as hungry for hit bonuses due to the oath, so they can afford not having bonuses to their hit stat.  Bonus damage against bloodied opponents is right in character, and you do get a bonus to Intelligence.  Retribution might be in your racial flavor, but you are lacking in the durability to milk that path.
 
 
*=== PHB2 ===*
*==== Devas ====*
Your stat bonuses lead perfectly to the path of Retribution, and your racial power helps you land the big blow, and your defenses bonus against bloodied creatures might keep you alive.  You also have some racial feats that assume you'll drop: and as a Retribution Avenger, you likely will.

*==== Gnomes ====*
The default assumption of Big-weapon wielding avengers doesn't work with gnomes, but at least Picks won't look stupid. The stats and feats don't fit at all. If you do go this route, you'll probably want to be a Martyr, and use your fade ability as the "I'm done taking damage know, kthx" off switch. (+5 to AC, even if you don't have a stealth score worth mentioning)

*==== Goliath ====*
Str helps you get Power Attack, Wis help you hit.  But nothing about the Racial feats yells out to me: you're usually better off with a superior weapon than a martial one and an extra feat.

(Wis is the flex stat introduced in D397)

*==== Half-Orc ====*
One good secondary stat and extra speed on a charge should help you pursue.  A racial power that makes you hit harder is prime striker fodder.  Decent.

*==== Longtooth Shifter ====*
+Wisdom, and a racial power that saves you healing surges.  (Post MM3, very rarely will regeneration be sufficient for in-combat uses).  Great stats for PMC Rangers, but that path is too feat heavy to really take.

*==== Razorclaw Shifter ====*
A great race for the chase.  Perfect stats and extra speed.  I think elves are a little better though, as the always-on speed boost is better than half-the-battle ... but you've got a nice racial PP for pure avengers.
 
*=== PHB3 ===*
*==== Githzerai ====*
The perfect stats for either official build make it an automatic blue, the Storvakal Racial PP is quite nice, and good Racial feats rounds out the list.

*==== Minotaur ====*
+2 Wis (optionally) makes it blue, and some of the racial feats from Dragon don't hurt (D369, the PHB3 racial feats aren't as interesting).  You might want to consider the Beastblooded Minotaur path rather than Pitfighter.

*==== Shardmind ====*
Perfect stats for two of the three censures, and the racial power is a striker power (although not what you typically want), and +2 to any skill you want (Perception?)  But there's basically no support, so blue is as high as it gets.

*==== Wilden ====*
Good stats for the chase, a bonus to stealth for the Ninja, and a choice of racial powers (Destroyer seems the default).  Racial feats can make you a bit more durable than most.  But it doesn't quite make the short list.
 
*=== Eberron Player's Guide ===*
*==== Changelings ====*
Either secondary stat, a decent racial PP, and a heroic feat that translates to "minor action at-will gives Combat Advantage".  But the racial power (which is a striker power) is based off a nominal dump stat.  Ah well, you can't have everything.

*==== Kalashtar ====*
A Wisdom bonus is all that saves it from Purple.  Telepathy is great, as is the floating skill bonus, but you don't make use of Charisma, the racial power doesn't help any,  and I think they forgot to print the racial feats in EPG.

*==== Warforged ====*
The survivability would allow you to survive Martyrdom, but the racial stats give no love.  Head toward Crit-Fisherdom, and look at Axes if you go this path.  Try and keep your Int modifier positive, as you're not going to be chasing anyone down.
 
*=== Dark Sun Campaign Setting ===*
*==== Mul ====*
You're wise and tough, and you can handle one of the biggest problems for a striker: control when you can least afford it.  A bit lacking in support though.

*==== Thri-Kreen ====*
Perfect stats for the chaser, and a 7 base speed.  You don't get the elf's reroll power, instead you get another minor action melee attack power, and a free battle-harness.  It's a little lacking in support, but did I mention the minor action melee attack power?
 
*=== Forgotten Realms Player's Guide ===*
*==== Genasi ====*
Bonus to Int helps your kickers, bonus to Str gets you ''Power Attack'' faster.  The wide flexibility in the racial powers really matters.  The feats all seem to assume you're arcane or are strong, so you won't take many of them.

The default +Striker choice is ''Stormsoul'' for ''Promise of Storm'' for bonus damage on your nova turn.  ''Acidsoul's'' move-action attack isn't melee, so no oath.  ''Embersoul''s might be good for a Martyr that needs an off-switch, or ''Sandsoul'' for one who wants more insubstantial.
 
*=== Heroes of the Feywild ===*
*==== Pixie ====*
Technically, you're a tiny race, but for practical terms, you're small with extra benefits like the ability to share a square with your target.  Your fly speed helps you ignore many of the standard ways encounters slow down strikers.  While you don't really have a racial (as a striker. It's a good leader's racial), you have a racial feat for auto CA when charging.  Awesome.

For an avenger, the ability to share a space is probably more important than even the flight, due to the way you'll really really punish some artillery and controllers.

The nominal downside is that you're stuck with a rapier instead of a warshovel.  You'll live.  The real downside is that so many of your build choices just because auto-picks.  ''Power of Skill'', ''Streak of Light'', martial MC for ''Deft Blade'', looking for a ''Horned Helm'' to go along with your ''Vanguard Rapier'', etc.  You know the build.

*==== Satyr ====*
+2 Dex does't suck, and the Racial could get you your oath one round.  But unless there are some killer feats in the book, I think that's all that you've got here.
 
*=== Heroes of Shadow ===*
*==== Revenant
(D376) ====*
The race is perfectly thematic for an avenger, at least one that doesn't know any clerics, but there is going to be a strong system mastery issue.  The stats slightly favor Pursuit, the Vitality feature slightly favors Retribution, but all of that will get overshadowed by the second race you choose.  Half-Elf and be a crit fisherman(at the risk of being nerfed)?  Drow for the Dark Cloud?  Eladrin or Shader-kai for teleports?  Elf for the reroll?  The racial PP is also decent for those that pump Dex, even if the powers don't benefit from your oath.

*==== Shade
(HoS) ====*
Dex secondary, and training in a skill you were going to take anyway, so effectively another class skill.  Darkvision is good.

But, -1 surge?  Seriously?  That's why I didn't bother mentioning Int, because Shades make '''horrible martyrs'''  And the lack of a useful in combat racial utility also really hurts.

*==== Vryloka
(HoS) ====*
Good speed, good skill bonus.  Necrotoic resistance is golden, and the lack of two HP on your surge value won't kill you as a chaser.  The real value is the racial power, which basically reads "RRoT Charge your first target, then grab the +2 to attacks on your Nova Turn on the 2nd target"

Racial utilities is a great mechanic, but I'm not seeing you actually taking any of those utility powers: Avenger powers are just too good.
 
 
*=== Other RPGA Legal ===*
*==== Bladeling
(MotP, D419) ====*
Get the perfect bonuses to chase, which would make them blue, but they lack support. Basically, it's stats and nothing else.

*==== Drow
(FRCS) ====*
Perfect stats to chase, the racial darkness power ought to get at least one round of Pursuit, and their feats generally assume they're strikers.  Darkvision is always handy.

*==== Gnoll
(D367) ====*
+Dex, +Speed, and striker racial abilities add up to a solid choice for a striker.  If you don't pump strength, remember to take Melee Training so your racial charge powers will still work out well.

*==== Hengeyokai
(D404) ====*
+Wis and Dex.  Besides pure stat boots, and a good speed, the only thing you'll get out of this race is an alternate movement type, and a RP-useful ability to become an animal.  (Ok, the ability to talk to a few animals might also be helpful)

Obviously, fly speeds (swallow, +2 Perception) or Burrow speeds (Badger, +2 Endurance) are very interesting.

If you go badger, remember the rules for combining movement modes (RC:204) because they work out extremely well for you.  If you have speed 7, and thus burrow speed 3, and half that speed (1) through hard rock... You can still move 1 square through hard rock, and 6 squares toward the target as a single move action.  (Obviously, badgers will want to get a base speed of 8 rather badly)

*==== Hobgoblin
(D419) ====*
Only one secondary stat (the worse one).  A racial handy for avoiding control and yet another reason to use Warshovels or Flails.  Decent for Defengers or Chargers, but you'll miss your stat boosts.

*==== Shadar-Kai
(D372) ====*
Thanks to D397, perfect stats to chase, a good racial power (mobility + resistance).  And they have some great racial feats, and that makes all the difference in Epic.
 
*=== Monster Manuals 1 and 2 ===*
*==== Bugbear
(MM) ====*
One secondary stat and a good power can't make up for the lack of support, and the likelyhood of a nerfbat ruining the Large Fullblade.  Go Crit Fisherman to put that strength to some use.

*==== Bullywug
(MM2) ====*
Dex is nice, but that's really all you've got.  The racial power is a trap: Monsters almost never spend surges.

*==== Doppelganger(MM) ====*
You want Changeling (EPG).

*==== Duergar
(MM2) ====*
Wisdom bonus should be worth Blue by itself, and the racial power is Good (save-ends ongoing poison as an encounter?)  But the racial power is based off of an off-stat, and there's no support.

*==== Githyanki
(MM) ====*
One good secondary stat, and some mobility to go with it.  The initiative bonus will also be put to good use.

*==== Goblin
(MM) ====*
Stealth bonuses, dex, and mobility make this interesting to Ninjas.  Small size makes it only interesting to Ninjas.

*==== Kenku
(MM2) ====*
Dex and Stealth bonuses are nice, and Ninjas should be interested.  The +3 feature doesn't quite follow the rules, but your DM can figure it out.  But the racial power is wasted, since Bluff isn't a class skill, and Charisma won't be pumped.

*==== Kobold
(MM) ====*
Stealth bonuses, dex, and mobility make this interesting to Ninjas.  Small size makes it only interesting to Ninjas.

*==== Orc
(MM) ====*
The powers are good.  You can use the mobility and the survivability.  But the stats are all wrong, and there's no support yet.  Be a Half-Orc raised by Orcs instead.

*=== Bloodlines ===*
Dragon has mentioned 3 bloodlines so far.  A bloodline is a feat chain that represents a half-race.  Of the three (Damphir, Deva-ish, and Vistani), Vistani is the most relevant to Avengers

*==== Deva Heritage
(D374) ====*
This is mostly of note for Masters of Defense, and I don't think most of them should bother.  The feats it opens up aren't that great either.

*==== Vampiric Heritage
(DA2009) ====*
Because the extra racial power is based off of physical stats, this is only for Chasers, Ninjas, and Critvengers.  And none of you have great Fortitude AND Reflex defenses, so you aren't going to keep hanging on to someone.  And grabbing someone means you didn't do actual damage with a standard action, so that's usually a bad idea too.  That said, the healing is nice, and some of the new feat options don't suck.

*==== Vistani
(D380) ====*
The bonus racial power is very nice for a chaser, but not great... until modified by a couple of feats.  '''Enmity's Eye''' adds a damage roll, which means it becomes a second-off-action attack power for Martyrs, and '''Vistani Fencer''' is great for Crit Fishermen who envy the Ranger's '''Called Shot''' feat chain.


----------



## Nibelung

*== Organization ==*

To avoid a huge wall of text, this page has been split into several sub pages.

Heroic Powers
Paragon Powers
Epic Powers
Multi-class Powers
Skill Powers

But we'll deal with At-Will powers here.
 
*== At Will Powers ==*
 
If you're Int based, take Overwhelming Strike, and either Bond of Censure or Bond of Retribution if you wish to take advantage of Radiant tricks. If you're Dex based, take Overwhelming strike, and ... um.  Avenging Shackles?  Bond of Pursuit?  Focused Fury for the ranged attack? Humans likely take Radiant Vengeance as their third at will.
 
*== Weapon Powers ==*

*Show*
[sblock]*=== '''Bond of Pursuit'''(PHB2) ===*
Free shifts if the victim runs.  I don't like it for hitting your target because it might not move if it's knows it's giving you free movement, and many targets won't run anyway.  But the movement takes place after his turn ends,  so Artillery that wants to shoot you may still move.  And then you can shift around them.

Note when you get the free movement: using it on an OA via HBO won't work the way you think it will. (SarxMarksman).

Domains: ''' '''

*=== Bond of Retribution(PHB2) ===*
If you get attacked the victim takes even more damage, but only once per turn.  I think it's usually a trap, but sometimes might amplify the damage to the target.  Use with caution, and watch what the DM does when you use it.

Important note: It's got the Radiant keyword, which may be important.  See the Radiant Feat package, especially the crit-based feats.

Domains: '''Fate Strife War'''

*=== Focused Fury(DH2) ===*
Ignore the kicker: it's a trap.  (If you can use it, you didn't get your oath rerolls).  The only value is "I want to make ranged weapon attacks, and my Dex sucks".  If your Dex doesn't suck, then you take ''Distant Vengeance'' instead (rerolls are about equal to +4-5 to hit, so as long as your Dex is closer than 6 to your Wis, you're better off getting within 10 and using your crossbow)

*=== Leading Strike(DP) ===*
Give an ally bonus damage equal to your intelligence modifier.  The main problem is your allies are unlikely to be as accurate as you are, so it would have been nicer if you had that bonus damage.  But still, that's the only at-will power with extra damage, so that raises it up a notch.

Domains: '''Civilization
Freedom Hope Knowledge
Protection'''

*=== '''Overwhelming Strike'''(PHB2) ===*
Move the target around, and move you around.  Good for tactical maneuvering, especially pulling enemies out of corners.  Unfortunately, does the move after the attack, so you can't use it to get Oath for the current attack.  (Note: the maneuvering is optional: PHB2, p219).

The key value to it isn't the straight power, it's the add-ons.  The Skill domain allows you to use this as a Basic Melee attack, which is '''a really good feature'''.  Strength domain adds static damage.  ''Deadly Draw'' adds combat advantage.

Domains: '''Change Darkness Earth Madness Poison
Skill
Strength
Storm Torment Trickery
Wilderness'''

[/sblock] 
*== Implement Powers ==*

*Show*
[sblock]*=== '''Avenging Shackles'''(D382) ===*
A ranged power that uses your implement, and does not come with a reroll.  But it slows, and targets will, and can be used as a basic attack.  Which means, if you take the '''Distant Vengeance''' feat from the same issues of dragon, it '''does come with a reroll'''.  (In compilation they  changed the Basic Attack verbage(x) to make it clearer that it worked.)

*=== '''Bond of Censure'''(DP) ===*
It's a ranged power that uses your implement, but then gives you a reroll anyway.  And it has a large pull for an at-will power, (Int based).  Note you'll quickly have a pull that exceeds the power's range (unless you have a ''Symbol of Divine Reach'' or a Astral (superior) Holy symbol), and so not be able to use it all.  The Horror.

Domains: '''DestructionJustice
Luck Moon
Sea Tyranny
Undeath
Winter'''

*=== '''Radiant Vengeance'''(PHB2) ===*
Ranged 10 and Temp HP!  Yay!  Uses the holy symbol you rarely use, and doesn't allow you to roll twice.  Boo!!!  Use as a ranged intro on those turns you can't get in fast enough.

Domains: '''Arcana
Creation
Death Life Love
Sun
Vengeance'''

[/sblock] 
 
*== Heroic Powers ==*
*== Level 1, Encounter ==*

Essentially ''Raging Tempest'' is pretty close to your autopick, because of the multiple damage instances.  In campaigns that use the pre-errata version of RRoT, you might want to take one of the 2{W} powers, because a Critical hit from a Half-Orcs with a High Crit weapon is still very powerful at this level: that would likely mean ''Angelic Alacrity''.  Controllers take ''Day's First Light''.
 
* ===Weapon===*

*Show*
[sblock]
*==== Angelic Alacrity(PHB2) ====*
Your first approach power, and 2{W} at that.  A Shift-2 has more use than you might think, as it also frees up your move action (to turn into a minor and use ''Fury's Advance'' at 3rd level).  If you are pursuit, then the shift is much longer.

*==== Avenging Echo(PHB2) ====*
If you hit and someone stops next to you, or attacks you, they take radiant damage.  More useful for the Chaser than the Martyr it's theoretically for.  Chasers want to discourage people from staying next to them, and giving anyone damage for doing that works.  The only issue with the power is overkill: if your group focuses fire efficiently, the extra damage the target takes or creates will not be relevant, because it will already be dead.  Works best for Avengers who isolate a lot.

*==== Compelling Blade(DP) ====*
The idea here is basically a Shift+Slide Woodshed power, except that it's conditional on another creature triggering it.

*==== '''Pass at Arms'''(DP) ====*
Wolf Pack Tactics, the encounter power.

*==== Raging Tempest(D383) ====*
As per ''Hellish Rebuke'', the "when it next takes damage" kicker is separate in time, and thus a separate damage roll.  So it should get most of your static mods: your censure applies to damage rolls, enhancement bonuses apply to damage rolls, ''Iron Armbands''/Dragonshards/''Battle Fury Stance'' apply, etc.  So this power starts off as a two-tap power, which is really good.

If you're into rules-lawyering, the "+1d6 lightning damage" doesn't say "extra" like the usual text and is after the untyped damage, so maybe it's a separate damage instance as well...  3 damage instances would make this the best encounter power you'll ever have.

Or maybe the extra damage when it takes damage is "extra" to the triggering damage and not a new instance.  That would be a plausible reading that brings the power down to two damage instances.
And if "+1d6 lightning damage" is just another way of saying "and +1d6 extra lightning damage", then it's down to one damage instance and you either wanted ''Angelic Alacrity'' or ''Whirlwind Charge''.
At least four different reading, with two different ratings.  Ask your DM?

*==== Relentless Attack(DP) ====*
Would be better if the push were farther, since 2 squares isn't enough to really do it for me in an encounter power.  But if you're a Unitarian and can push them into the middle of your line, you'll get good bonus damage against them next level.  Then at 3rd level, retrain this to Avenging Echo because Fury's Advance does this as a minor action.

*==== Rictus Grin(D380) ====*
2W, plus a minor debuff.  Chasers might be interested, if they can get some help.  -2 isn't a big enough penalty to really modify monster behavior.  -4 is... so if you can get the controller to drop a ''Chilling Cloud'' on your head, or the defender to mark the critter and move away... then you might get the monster to run.

*==== Shielded by Faith(DP) ====*
Bonus to AC against those creatures who are keeping you from getting your oath attack.  For Martyrs, it may be '''A Trap'''

*==== Speed and Stillness(DP) ====*
1{W} is not worth a '''very''' conditional 5 temp HP.  You wanted Angelic Alacrity.

*==== '''Whirlwind Charge'''(PHB2) ====*
Can use on a charge, in which case you get a nice bonus vs. OAs you provoke en route.  You probably wanted ''Raging Tempest'' instead.
[/sblock] 
*===Implement ===*

*Show*
[sblock]
*==== '''Day's First Light'''(DP) ====*
It's an implement attack, but it's range '''Melee touch''', so you should get your oath rerolls anyway.  And some control (''Stay, or the light hurts'')

*==== Seeking Brand(D382) ====*
Ranged, but comes with rerolls, so the only problem is keeping a magic implement.  Slows on a hit, which is a decent property for a ranged power.  Blue, because at this level the magic implement issue hasn't really sunk in, and slow really is a decent property for a ranged power for you.

*==== Shared Madness(PHB2) ====*
Ranged 10, psychic damage.  Hit one, damage two, which is great for finishing off one guy while starting on another, except that you're losing your striker bonus damage: hitting.
[/sblock]
 *== Level 1, Daily ==*

Aspect of Might is still the best power here, unless you have some multi-attacks, in which case Strength of Many will be a better Nova enhancer.

If you are going to pick up the radiant package, Temple of Light is more in flavor, but those are higher level feats, so I'd still take something else.
 
*=== Weapon ===*

*Show*
[sblock]
*==== Aspect of Might(PHB2) ====*
3{W} is nice, as is +2 speed and damage for the encounter.  That counts as Blue here.

*==== Oath of the Final Duel(PHB2) ====*
The teleport doesn't have range, but does require line of effect.  Only does 2{W}, but that's hardly the point.

*==== Steelsworn Oath(D382) ====*
Refocus Enmity combined with a 3{W} attack.  You get a limited number of daily powers, so I'd rather burn a utility power on Refocus Enmity than a daily, but you've got the option.  There are higher level daily powers that keep this theme, so you can pick it up there instead.

*==== Strength of Many(DP) ====*
A classic Big Attack.  The Effect comes before the damage roll, so it affects itself, and you should be able to milk it for +6 per attack.  If you take this, you have to take ''Fury's Advance'' as your level 3 power, and you ought to have ''Raging Tempest''.  Now we're talking a total of 4 attacks (or +24) before the Warlord hands out any more.

*==== Temple of Light(PHB2) ====*
Give yourself an extra 1d6 radiant damage against your target, or anyone too close to it (and, depending on your DM, its corpse).  If you're just interested in damage, Aspect of Might's +2/hit for the rest of the encounter will probably end up doing more than 3.5/hit until the target dies.

*==== Thunder and Echo(DP) ====*
Like ''Raging Tempest'', "X damage plus Y damage" might, or might not, be multiple instances of damage.  If is is, then this is a nicely-keyworded ''multi-tap'' that has some battlefield arrangement ability.

If "X damage plus Y damage" is equal to "X+Y damage", then this power has fairly poor damage (at least if you're using a real weapon), and would make a better e13 than d1.

*==== Wings of Light(DP) ====*
A 3{W} flying charge.  You don't even get to stay in mid-air for the strike.  Take something that will change the battle, not something that will change the round.
[/sblock]* *
*=== Implement ===*

*Show*
[sblock]
*==== Argent Mantle(DP) ====*
A small IFF close burst... but I don't like powers that prevent you from using the reroll.  And if your damage die is so cursed you still want this, just crush it and buy a replacement.

*==== Celestial Fist(DP) ====*
Ranged power for the controllers.  Should keep a melee brute away for multiple turns.

*==== Renewing Strike(PHB2) ====*
Ranged.  A healing surge is the kicker?  For a daily?
[/sblock]
 *== Level 2, Utility Powers ==*

Lots of good powers here... I used to think that everyone would have to take Refocus Enmity, but D382 added enough other feats and powers that you can probably take something more interesting.  Elder_Basilisk suggests that you look down here when selecting your 6th and 10th level utility powers, and I can't argue that point.
 

*Show*
[sblock]
*==== Avenger's Resolve(DP) ====*
Resist 5 for a turn, as an Immediate Interrupt.  Martyrs like.  Retrain once Resist 5 is no longer relevant.

*==== Blessing of Vengeance(PHB2) ====*
A surge of temp HP as a free action isn't bad, but it's a daily.  You wanted Avenger's Resolve.

*==== Distracting Flare(PHB2) ====*
Move to some place you have concealment, and now you're hidden.  Or just waltz past the front line while invisible (and thus not provoking, even if they know exactly what square you're in)

*==== Enduring Spirit(DP) ====*
For the masters of Defense who got hit anyway.  Not horrible, but most of the time Avenger's Resolve will be better at this level...

*==== Holy Blessing(D386) ===*
A free-action oath when your target dies.  Saving your Minor means you can use it for ''Fury's Advance'', and now you'll get CA for your spike turn as well.  But Avengers really don't spike all that well, and there's only one minor action attack power that would replacing oathing your target.

It works better once you have ''Relentless Stride'' though, as it allows ''Relentless Stride'' to act as both as a approach and an off-action attack power.  There's a nasty encounter power pile up from 3 to 7 though, so that may wait until 13th level.

*==== Loyal Sanction(DP) ====*

Some leader-minor.  This one's for the party's ranger.  Primary stat to his damage for one round every encounter.  Your ranger will love you.

*==== Refocus Enmity(PHB2) ====*
For when you realize you're picking on the wrong person, or the person you were picking on got away and your DM won't let you recover your Oath.  No longer as crucial after D382, because there are other solutions (powers, feat).

The value is DM dependent.  You'll know by 2nd level if you have to take this, or you can take something else.

*==== Righteous Pursuit(DP) ====*
This will usually be used to move up to your new target after you've killed an old one, as with everything else Chaser related, monsters don't run as often as the designers of these powers think they do.  But still, it's out of turn encounter movement.

Retrain into ''Holy Blessing'' when you pick up ''Relentless Stride'' to serve the same purpose.

*==== Resonant Escape(PHB2) ====*
First you get hit, so you might get a nice bonus, then you teleport a short distance... like to the other side of your victim so you can continue to keep your oath.  Just for the Martyrs.

*==== Silver Shadow(DP) ====*
Masters of Defense might actually keep this, (and use a higher level Utility slot for another level 2 utility power).  Daily, which isn't so hot, but concealment (which helps you avoid getting hit) until the temp HP wear off... and the temp hp amount actually scales at a reasonable rate.  Eventually though, it gets replaced by a very expensive ring, and you retrain it.
[/sblock] 
*== Level 3, Encounter ==*
This is a level with a lot of nice powers.  Chasers probably take ''Relentless Stride''.  Ninjas take ''Deadly Stride''.  Martyrs, Fishermen and Unitarians all take ''Fury's Advance'' (off-action attack).
 
*=== Weapon ===*

*Show*
[sblock]
==== Bound by Fate(DP) ====
The immobilize is the important part, double if you've got some damage field up (Avenging Echo?) or have a good spike-damage dealer in your line.  Occasionally, the split damage clause might actually come into effect, but don't expect that.

==== Deadly Stride(DP) ====
Your first walk-through-walls power.  Shift half your speed '''through enemies and walls''' before your strike.  If you don't find this incredibly useful, you're not thinking hard enough.

==== Deflecting Thunder(PHB2) ====
Poor damage, and a highly conditional a free redirect of the next attack against you.  Bound by Fate's better.

==== Fury's Advance(DP) ====
'''Minor Action Attack'''.  If you're a leader type, you punt someone a nice long distance right into the middle of your party (but that means you left the line).  If you're not, you just look at the words "Minor Action" and smile anyway.

==== Halo of Fire(PHB2) ====
You can hurt someone that stays next to your target, but it hits at the end of each of the enemies' turns so it doesn't work well with forced movement.  If you're in the middle of a line you'll increase your odds of getting your oath, and if the targets are immobilized it can do decent multi-target damage.

==== Intervening Blades(DP) ====
For when a chaser has based the enemies controller.  At least that's the only time the "can be used as an opportunity attack" clause will kick in.

==== Relentless Stride(D382) ====
Another off action attack.  As an immediate reaction, for your target not being adjacent to you, Teleport 5 (10 if chaser) next to your target, smack it.  ''Fury's Advance'' is more predictable at this level, but does just as much for your damage-per-encounter.  Come 7th level, you can have both.

==== Sequestering Strike(PHB2) ====
You and your target take a nice long range teleport, off to a quiet corner (between the Fighter and the Ranger) for some serious conversation.  Don't teleport them 10ft (for the free prone) above the ground unless you're ok with them not making the trip at all.

==== Sparking Wounds(DP) ====
A lot like Halo of Fire, except that it does a bit more single target damage if your target is alone (but less single-target damage if it isn't, and significantly less control damage) and has more keywords.  It's also more confusing for the monster you hit (Do I run away from my team and take 5 damage, or do I stay near them and deal 5 fire damage to them...)
[/sblock] 
*=== Implement ===*

*Show*
[sblock]==== Enmity's Reach(PHB2) ====
Close burst that pulls and slows.  Not bad, but not really in theme.

[/sblock] 
*== Level 5, Daily ==*
The Barbarian Rage Strike power indicates that 4W would be a good pure-damage power at this level.  Most of these are 2W, but some go to 3 and Living Death Strike goes to 4 (or more, depending on reading)

Controllers take Glaring Admonition.  Most of the rest of you take ''Menacing Presence'', or ''Living Death Strike'' depending on your DMs reading
 
*=== Weapon ===*

*Show*
[sblock]
==== Bond of Foresight(PHB2) ====
"The monster thinks you're a fighter: save-ends".  You do have ''Power of Skill'', right?  Basically counts as a double-tap once you've got some other support.

==== Dance of Flame(DP) ====
Ongoing 5 fire damage as the daily kicker.  Yay.  There's also some stuff about it spreading on failed saves, but there won't be enough failed saves for that to matter unless you're a controller. And if you are, you took ''Light of Truth'' or some other Implement power, not this.

==== Dawn Fire Sigil(PHB2) ====
+1 to hit the target for the rest of the encounter is pretty weak, and the no-concealment clause is pretty situational.

==== Executioner's Cloak(PHB2) ====
You don't really love CA, but Ninjas do like the 2+ rounds of the target not knowing where you are and hopefully attacking someone else.  With a little teamwork, you should get your censure bonus for at least 2 rounds. (one on a miss).

==== Living Death Strike(D372) ====
I'm a little unclear how "additional" damage in an effect is supposed to work exactly.  By straightest RAW I can figure, it will do 4W+Stat+Mods on a hit, and 0.5*(2W+Stat+mods)+2W on a miss (which really should work out to just 4W+Stat+mods.  You're an avenger: don't miss).  That's the biggest {W} in sight, but after the RRoT nerf, pure damage powers are overrated.

On the other hand, if has two damage instances, once of which is an effect?  That's much better.  Especially if you have some Censure bonuses to double up on.

==== Menacing Presence(DP) ====
For the encounter, anyone you stand next to is 2 easier to hit.  And it does damage.

==== Nine Souls of Wrath(DP) ====
For the encounter, anyone that stops next to you holds up a big sign saying "Apply multiattacks here".  In general, bonuses to hit are better than bonuses to damage, so Menacing Presence is slightly better.  Not that this is bad, especially if your DM tends to swarm you to turn off your Oath.

==== Oath of Righteous Fury(DP) ====
Free big shift when you drop someone.  Not bad... but not as good as some other options.

==== Storm Father's Favor(D383) ====
Only 2{W}, but gives a damage aura until the target dies (or you give up.).  However since it only affects monsters other than your target, won't get your target to run and won't really help your DPR.
[/sblock] 
*=== Implement ===*

*Show*
[sblock]
==== Glaring Admonition(D382) ====
This is a power tax for any controllers.  If you want to use a lot of ranged powers, you have to take this.  There are higher-level versions of this power, for those long dark adventuring days, but it would work better if you could talk your DM into a feat tax to do this always.

==== Light of Truth(DP) ====
A penalty to saves equal to the number of allies surrounding it?  Lets get some OrbIzard on early!  (Oh yeah, also does some damage.  If it matters).  Remember that since it's still a melee attack, you get your Oath rerolls.  Controllers cry because they can't easily refresh this.  But controllers may have to take this with their 9th level slot, as Glaring Admonition is the power-tax at this level.

==== Oath of Consuming Light(PHB2) ====
An Implement power.  More bonus striker damage until the target saves .. but not enough more damage to add up.  Save-ends powers last on average 1.5 rounds, less for Elites/Solos.  If there were more Multi-attack powers, this would be better... but since Warlord granted attacks won't count without Power of Skill, it's only 11 extra damage or so over the duration of the effect (assuming AP and Fury's Advance), and that assumes you hit with it ... and you're not as accurate with ranged powers.  Controllers: Take Light of Truth.  Really.
[/sblock] 
*== Level 6, Utility ==*
I think most take a second level 2 utility power, except Controllers.  Controllers powerswap for "Fate Spurned Foe" (FRPG)
 

*Show*
[sblock]
==== Aspect of Agility('''PHB2''') ====
Decent mobility, but hard to justify.

==== Aspect of Majesty('''DP''') ====
this may be the lowest level reach enhancing stance in the game (and it should stack with other reach enhancing non-stance effects).  But you need to be adjacent to get your oath re-rolls.  '''Great power... for someone else.

==== Cloaked Steps(D386) ====
The warlock's trick is a good one, but it's only good if you can build around it some.  If you can stealth with just concealment, or you get bonuses while concealed.  If it's just this by itself, well, +2 to all defences against targeted attacks for an encounter is nothing to sneeze at, but it's also nothing great.

==== Fortifying Chang(DP) ====
A stance for Masters of Defense.  Shame it's only +1 most rounds... it's be great if it were even +2.

==== Harsh Lesson(DP) ====
I love the flavor of this, but mechanically it's garbage.  If you had multiattacks, it might set up a nova...  So really, you're just giving away hit points for no good reason.  If you want to do that, go find a Darklock and ask him/her to join your party instead.

==== Oath of Enduring Wrath(PHB2) ====
Bonuses to saves are always good.

==== Oath of the Relentless Hunter(PHB2) ====
Put a GPS button on someone (target, teammate).  Worthless in '''RPGA'''.  Might be great in a '''home game'''.  I dunno.

==== Prayer of Sacrifice(D386) ====
For that one encounter a day where you only hit the monster on a 16+, spend 10 hp to turn an encounter power reliable.  Or you could try some teamwork so that you don't miss.

==== Soul Seeker(D372) ====
Give yourself a flank buddy, and some surgeless healing for the encounter as if you were a warlock.  The surgeless healing is probably the best part of this, but the near guaranteed +2 to hit isn't shabby.

==== Step of Fate(DP) ====
"Shifty" for an encounter per day, although you do have to chase your OoE target with it.  Still great.

==== Wrath of the Divine(PHB2) ====
Martyrs that get surrounded a lot may get crit on occasion.  Once a day, pass that pain on to your oath target.  But as it's an Immediate Reaction, you have to survive the crit first
[/sblock]* *
*== Level 7, Encounter ==*
You take Inexorable Pursuit, or Splinter the Formation.  For the Unitarians, it's a mighty unfortunate thing that Splinter the Formation requires the Censure of Retribution, because it's the perfect power for you.  Try fast-talking your DM into changing it?
 
*=== Weapon ===*

*Show*
[sblock]==== Blade Step(PHB2) ====
Teleport 10 on a hit?  Nice...   But it's not Inexorable Pursuit.

==== Celestia Endures(DP) ====
Poor Poor damage, and the kicker looks really conditional.  So don't use the power until you've already fulfilled the condition, and then it's not conditional.  And it makes up for some of the lousy damage by giving you more damage on your next attack.  But it's not Splinter the Formation.

==== Chains of Censure(DP) ====
Hit one guy, immobilize either your target or another enemy too close.  This should help you get your oath in future turns, and does a bit of extra damage too.  But it's not Inexorable Pursuit.

==== Dismiss the Unworthy(DP) ====
Another "Punt enemy large distance" for the leader type.  Except without the nice bonus damage the last one had, and with a "not off a cliff" restriction.  Bummer.

==== Inexorable Pursuit(PHB2) ====
Shift lots, with phasing before the attack. The choice of the Chaser

==== Light and Darkness(D372) ====
One of those stylistic exercises that simply doesn't work.  The kicker damage is too weak, and the main attack doesn't do enough damage to give you any feeling the kicker will kick in.

==== No Respite(D382) ====
Divine Rage, the 2{W} encounter attack power.  Not a horrible idea.

==== Splinter the Formation(PHB2) ====
Hit one guy, teleport everyone else near him 5, 6 squares?  And you're not even a warlord.  The choice of the Retributive.  Obviously, you'll want to clump most of them together (for the Controller, AoE Striker, or even defender), and while teleporting them into the air may be tempting, it reduces the chances they'll actually get positioned the way you want.

[/sblock] 
*=== Implement ===*

*Show*
[sblock]
==== Avenging Winds(PHB2) ====
Can be very fun tactically, if you can convince the target to run, but you've only got one round to convince it to move and monsters know the effects they are under.

==== Dark Moon Strike(D386) ====
Implement power that can switch OoE targets.  If you need to switch targets, you need to do it unconditionally, not if an attack hits.  There's a 2nd level utility power.  Don't use this power.

==== Excoriating Call(DP) ====
Two powers in one (either a push or a damaging pull if it's your oath target).  But it's not a huge distance, and both powers are still implement ranged powers where you don't get your oath.

==== Inexorable Summons(DP) ====
Teleport your target next to you?  You're an implement user, why do you want them next to you?  At least the damage aura (that might be big enough for someone to care) is unconditional.

==== Peal of Thunder(D383) ====
What Focused Fury should have been: Immediate reaction to push away the wrong monster, and pull in the right one.  But it's limited to the "Right" target, in a build that tends to not care about oath so much.
[/sblock] 
*== Level 9, Daily ==*
The Barbarian Rage Strike power indicates that 5W would be a good pure-damage power at this level.  These all do 2-3W.  Ninjas take temple of Shadow.  For others, take Blade of Repulsion, look for MC powers, or just take lower level powers you like.
 
*=== Weapon ===*

*Show*
[sblock]
==== Aspect of Speed(PHB2) ====
Good mobility, poor damage, no ongoing effect.

==== Blade of Repulsion(D382) ====
For one encounter, always get your oath, and slow your targets.  And perhaps push some other enemy into someplace interesting, but that's not really the point of this.

==== Blade of Guilt(DP) ====
Save ends slightly-less-than-immobilize, so it won't last long.  And the damage is weak too.  There have got to be better options than this.

==== Enduring Strike(PHB2) ====
Free Saves can come in handy.  The highest damage PHB2 power here.

==== Fated Doom(D372) ====
If it happens to kill something, you get regain a healing surge.  Since the odds of any given blow killing a non-minion are rather small, I'm rating this as a strict 3W.  Which is to say, not interesting.  You don't get to immediately spend your new found surge, you just get it back.

==== Holy Ardor(DP) ====
If you can apply save-end penalties, you can get really nice damage for a few turns while the target is taking even more damage.  If you can't apply save-ends penalties, '''don't take this power''' because it will only give you once instance of bonus damage.

==== Shadow Tricks(D386) ====
A 3{W} power, which is pretty weak.  But the effect is to cause your allies to stop focus firing for a turn.  Do. Not. Want.

==== Temple of Shadow(PHB2) ====
Dark shadows allow you to hide, Right next to your target.  It will hopefully move cause it can't see you, and you stay hidden anyway.  Repeat as desired.  (atk, hide, chg, repeat).  The choice of the Ninja or chasers who trained Stealth.
[/sblock]*=== Implement ===*

*Show*
[sblock]
==== Glyph of Agony(DP) ====
Weak weak damage, even including the save-ends effect.  At least until level 16 or so.

==== '''Oath of Pursuit'''(PHB2) ====
Follow your target as an Opportunity Action, not an interrupt.  Good for Chasers.

==== '''Winds of Woe'''(DP) ====
Still does poor damage for a 9th level pure damage daily, but it might clear out some space around you.  I'd suggest Divine Rage instead, personally.

==== Zealot's Call(DP) ====
For Flex-attackers only, because it's an implement power that boosts your melee powers.  But it should make everything ''Overwhelming Strike'', which is pretty nice.
[/sblock] 
*== Level 10, Utility ==*
Chasers and Defenders take Leading Step.  Martyrs take Avenger's Resolve (lvl 2), and then look to retrain it at high levels. Others look to ''Perfect Sight'' (another perception based skill power), or powers from other levels.
 

*Show*
[sblock]
==== Avenger's Readiness(PHB2) ====
Not a you-go-first, and not game-changing movement.  Not worth a daily.

==== Channel Endurance(PHB2) ====
This isn't bad, but Avenger's Resolve is usually better.  Take that one instead, unless you want multiple uses of the trick or need protection on your own turn (baiting OAs).  Hurt badly by MM3.

==== Decaying Presence(D380) ====
If you depend on one damage type (usually radiant or cold), you'll be hosed by enemies that can be resistant to it.  This removes that issue for an enemy each day.

==== Ever Onward(DP) ====
+2 speed for an encounter is nice... Let's ignore the nominal purpose of this power though... that's not something that should be a 10th level daily utility power.

==== Eye of Justice(PHB2) ====
See Invisible, for 2 turns.  How frequently are enemies invisible anyway?  On the other hand, there's a Skill power below this level that's even better, if you know Dungeons.

==== Leading Step(DP) ====
Out to the Woodshed with you, as an encounter out of turn action.  Since the chasers will be wanting to replace Sequestering Strike soon, perfectly timed.

==== River of Life('''PHB2''') ====
Its a good power you won't take, cause you're either a longtooth shifter, or worship Mellora.  Better regeneration, but it doesn't scale and it's a daily.  If you do take it now, retrain it later once regeneration 5 no longer matters.  (As with most other damage mitigation techniques, hurt by MM3)

==== Shielding Symbol(DP) ====
Gives those 20-Wisdom avengers a chance to avoid a hit each battle.  Remember though, if you're fighting monsters much higher level than you are, their hit rolls are typically higher than yours.

==== Wings of Vengeance(DP) ====
Good fly speed for two turns, and it's an encounter power.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nibelung

*== Paragon Powers ==*
*
== Level 13, Encounter ==*

Most probably take ''Crimson Stride'' for the "fetch" element.  Or they look back at the other off-action attack they passed at 3rd level, and pick that up.
*=== Weapon ===*

*Show*
[sblock]
*==== Avenger's Demand**(DP)** ====*
The pull is an effect, so when you make your attack you'll still get your rerolls, and then it pushes and knocks prone as a kicker.  Remember, prone and Adjacent is roughly equivalent to immobilized, especially if you have a decent OA.

*==== Cloud of Souls**(PHB2)** ====*
Keeps enemies away from your target, but not away from you.  Useful for blocking a choke point, but that's about it.  Better for the Martyr, as it turns into a beautiful (half secondary stat) setup power.  Shame you don't yet have anything great to follow it with.

*==== Crimson Stride(DP) ====*

Sequestering Strike's older brother, now with approach as well.  Comes with a special for every censure '''except''' pursuit.  Weird.  Still good for everyone.

*==== Dervish Strike(DP) ====*
The visual is cool, and mechanically you get some extra control, and you give the target a free head start in case it wants to run (or you want to spend an action point to charge it)

*==== Light of the Avenging Sun(PHB2) ====*
Radiant damage, and your target is unlikely to hit you for a turn.  That might convince it to run...

*==== Weaving Blades(DP) ====*
Even more accurate than normal, and one turn of "push everyone who would deny you your oath".

*==== Whirling Blades(PHB2) ====*
A nice boring 3W if your target is feeling lonely.  For a class that started with 2W encounter powers and ends up with 6W ones, it's a shame that 3W is considered a pure damage power at this level.  Dervish strike also does 3W, and does more than just damage.
[/sblock]*=== Implement ===*

*Show*
[sblock]
*==== Lifedrinking Covenant(D382) ====*
Range, but with rerolls.  Strong encouragement for your target to stay.  And damage '''for each square the target moves''' is nearly immobilize.  If you're either a ''Radiant One'', or if you're in a '''push-happy party with a bloodmage''', could be spectacular.

*==== '''Sequestering Word'''(PHB2) ====*
You and your target go 5 away to talk, and then anyone who doesn't move away from you takes damage... but it's your ranged implement power.  Otherwise it would be an automatic choice for Chasers.  Instead take Crimson Stride.

*==== '''Wages of Sin'''(DP) ====*
Ranged Implement attack that does "extra" damage still less than what you'd do if you just ran up and hit it.
[/sblock] 
*== Level 15, Daily ==*

The Barbarian Rage Strike power indicates that 6W would be a good pure-damage power at this level.  Oath of the Many comes the closest at 4{W}.
*=== Weapon ===*

*Show*
[sblock]
*==== Aspect of Fury(PHB2) ====*
Start with a possible 3W attack, and then start a 5 point damage aura that also hits anyone who attacks you, even with reach.  Chasers want.  Anyone who wants a lot of DPR wants.

*==== Bond of the Sacred Duel(PHB2) ====*
The initial attack is weak, but the rider isn't too bad.  Think of it as nearly doubling your retribution bonus.  The downside is that it might mean you stop getting a retribution bonus, but that's not a horrible fate.

*==== Forceful Call(DP) ====*
Daily ''Come and Get It'' (but only does damage to one target, not all hit).  What's a great power for a fighter is a horrible horrible avenger power.

*==== Ghostly Chains(DP) ====*
You use slow/immobilize on melee threats, so you get more rounds to pick at them in perfect safety from range.  This asks you to have allies adjacent to the target.  Wha?

*==== Inescapable Justice(DP) ====*
Free movement back to your target until it dies.  Eh.  Again, most monsters don't actually run without substantial incentive.

*==== Oath of Divine Lightning(PHB2) ====*
The chaser who penalizes saves can do decent things with this... but there are better control options at this level.  Chasers should look at ''Aspect of Fury'' instead.

*==== Oath of the Many(D382) ====*
The biggest {W} since Living Death Strike, and until Oath of the Inevitable Blade... and it has an effect: two oathed enemies.  Another way to avoid taking Refocus Enmity, but since you have to kill both of them to regain your oath power, not quite as good.

*==== Tether of Light(DP) ====*
Sequestering strike for every hit for an encounter.  Please have an intelligence modifier.

*==== Zealous Onslaught(DP) ====*
Just an attack with a "Grants CA (save ends)".  The kicker is a free MBA, so this is a multi-attack for Elites/Solos that don't stun.
[/sblock] 
*=== Implement ===*

*Show*
[sblock]
*==== Sigil of Carceri(PHB2) ====*
Ranged.  Seriously annoys one artillery piece (save-ends)

*==== Soul Lightning(DP) ====*
Ranged.  Target hurts close allies to the tune of 10 lightning per round.  As a daily, that seems underwhelming simply because of the HP monsters have at this level.  As a "Leave me alone" power, pretty radically inferior to ''Temple of Brilliance''

*==== Temple of Brilliance(DP) ====*
Another "guarantee you your oath" power.  No one on team monster is getting within two squares of your target, because it is guaranteed to be blinded.  But does basically no damage, and doesn't otherwise affect the target at all.
[/sblock] 
*== Level 16, Utility ==*

*Show*
[sblock]
*==== Astral Cloak(PHB2) ====*
A turn of invisibility.  More things for the Ninja.

*==== Battle Blessing(DP) ====*
Because it's an interrupt, you can use it after you know what your ally rolled.  Which translates to "Trigger: Ally crits on an opportunity attack".  But that's still really conditional.

*==== Bulwark of Defiance(PHB2) ====*
Your wrath pushes you to ignore a save-end effect for a turn.  Not bad as an encounter power.  It will combine well with ''Superior Will'' for some things that are not save-ends, which is an added boon in LFR or other campaigns where the adventure author recognizes the inversion between the severity of "save-ends" vs. "End of Next Turn".

*==== Pillar of Chernoggar(DP) ====*
Stance that slows everyone next to you.  That's some control.  Pair with a storm sorcerer for maximum fun, even if you stop getting your oath.

*==== Refire the Forge(D385) ====*
When you get bloodied (or dropped) by an attack, make a free attack as an interrupt.  And, oh yeah, all your attacks heal you for free.

Your DM will quickly learn to drop you with Aura damage or other non-attacks, but if you can hover around bloodied you'll probably get a fair number of triggers.  Your DM may decide that the trigger is "applying the damage" not "getting hit", and thus killing the monster doesn't negate taking the damage.  But you'll still heal, which will usually take a lot of the sting out.

If you're '''already dead''' or a minotaur it's even better, because you'll get more chances to heal from sub-zero (and thus never get around to actually falling over)

*==== Strength in Unity(DP) ====*
Once an encounter, ignore one attack.  At least if you have an intelligence modifier and stay near your party.

*==== Summons to Duty(DP) ====*
Slide an ally into a flanking position as a minor.  Good for the leader minors, but a little high level for the effect.

*==== Temple of Seclusion(DP) ====*
One encounter a day, get your oath every round without having to worry about it.

That's great ... but at this level, I find you're fighting more large creatures, and less monster-created lines.  More elites, less minions.  You're typically less likely to have oath problems, so in less need of a fix for it.

*==== Vengeful Revenant(PHB2) ====*
Especially for the Deva.  Pop back up like the energizer-bunny powered terminator you are.  But for it to be useful, you had to fail a death save, which means your leader let you have one.  It's good in that it's stable, but it should be useful only in a really really rare situation.

*==== Winds of the Astral Sea(PHB2) ====*
For a 16th level encounter power, that's an awfully short teleport.
[/sblock]
 *== Level 17, Encounter ==*
 
*=== Weapon ===*

Most should take ''Vengeful Parry'' or ''Soulforge Hammering''.  Off-action attacks or multi-attacks are how you win in this edition as a striker.  If you're low on Phasing, look at Wrathful Charge.

*Show*
[sblock]
*==== '''Accept no Defeat'''(DP) ====*
Basically, it's a 3W pure damage power with a really weird miss clause.  Take something more interesting.

*==== Haunting Step(D382) ====*
It's an good range power that (for Unity) can teleport you instead.  A 3{W} approach power isn't bad, but this level has better.

*==== Lethal Intercession(DP) ====*
I don't know how often you draw OAs, but I'd guess that only ''Polearm Gamble'' avengers take enough to consider this power.  (The language isn't well defined, but your DM knows what they mean).  At which point, it gives a small attack debuff.  Er, woo?

Better for PMC stunts that get a defender aura, or ''Tactical Warpriest''s, because then you're using the -2 to try and force a miss.  But then the poor wording comes into play.

*==== Punishing Blow(DP) ====*
I honestly have no idea what this is supposed to do.  Each enemy adjacent to the target counts as your Oath Target?  So I guess that means you can hit them with ''Painful Oath'' bonus damage, but you still only get rerolls based on being next to only one creature, so you won't get oath rolls here.

*==== Ready the Final Blow(PHB2) ====*
A setup power for the Chasers.  You stick your victim in place, and get a "Dear God" bonus to hit him with your next attack roll.  Or if you have a leader, you could use ''Soulforge Hammering'' to kill him this round, and do something else next.

*==== Soulforge Hammering(D385) ====*
An explicit multiattack, designed to favor "real" avengers over crit-fishers.  3 attacks over two rounds, using your minor action, and all your attacks gain an off stat to damage.  This is your Nova spike of choice.

*==== Spectral Charge(PHB2) ====*
Charge, and take half damage from any attacks you soak up on the way in, and for the next turn.  ''Wrathful Charge'' is more offensive, this is more defensive.

*==== '''Vengeful Parry'''(DP) ====*
Immediate Interrupt, with a trigger almost guaranteed to happen.  Sold.  Oh, also... it moves the target and can keep you from being hit at all. (Take the shift after your counterattack but choose not to slide the target)

*==== Warding Blade(PHB2) ====*
First you clear the space around your target, and then you punish any enemies that come back (or if you have reach, attack you from outside).  And if you're Martyr, you Will hit with those opportunity attacks.

*==== Wrathful Charge(DP) ====*
Charge through walls and enemies, collecting damage bonuses for each enemy that attempts to attack you.  And if you're retributive, you get silly bonuses even if your missed. (Um, once for each time you're missed on the way in, and twice for each time you're hit.  Wow, that could do a lot of damage).  Unfortunately, the power's damage bonus only applies to the power... but your censure bonus will stick around for another round.

Safety Tip: Incompatible with ''Badge of the Berserker''.  Lesser will still work, partially.
[/sblock] 
*=== Implement ===*

*Show*
[sblock]
*==== Astral Fury(PHB2) ===*
Melee Touch.  One or Two (??) targets get teleported and immobolized.  Vs. melee brutes, this is basically an encounter stun.  vs. Artillery, it's useless.

*==== Chains of Letherna(D380) ===*
Ranged.  Low damage+Immobilize, and a "don't get near the target" effect that's so little damage only minions will notice.  Bah.
[/sblock] 
*== Level 19, Daily ==*

The Barbarian Rage Strike power indicates that 7W would be a good pure-damage power at this level.  The best here is 5.  Controllers get their upgrade to Glaring Admonition, but for everyone else this is not a great level... Blade of the Astral Hosts could work well as a big round for a Martyr...
*=== Weapon ===*

*Show*
[sblock]
*==== Blade of Astral Hosts(DP) ====*
Try and make sure your oath target is in the first burst, so that it works as a multi-attack power.  But it's a daily pure damage power, which I'm not a big fan of.  It's still probably the highest damage power you have without multiclassing or using cheesy readings.

*==== Bonded by Blood(DP) ====*
This level's "Chase after your target until it dies" power.

*==== Flame Unquenchable(DP) ====*
Good: 3W and applies a penalty to your targets saves against ongoing damage.  Bad: The penalty is ridiculously conditional.

*==== Leprous Wound(D380) ====*
This is a power that is optimizable to something silly via a cheesy reading, and BB tricks.  But since you're almost level 21, ''Radiant One'' is right there.  If you're not a ''Radiant One'' and also think that the obvious reading is that the 10 extra damage are considered to be part of the triggering attack: meh.  You'll still hit the target with around 50-90 extra damage, depending on your party.  That's still pretty good.

*==== Oath of the Inevitable Blade(PHB2) ====*
Finally, a 5W.  The miss effect is weak, but you used it after one of your setup powers, right?  So how can you miss?  (Shoulda been 7W and Reliable)

*==== Stroke of Doom(DP) ====*
Its a weapon vs. NAD attack to pull the target, so it's fairly accurate even at range.  But the followup is just a 5{W} attack.  Yawn.

*==== Temple of Respite(PHB2) ====*
A nice defender/controller power. Your defenses to up, you are surrounded by difficult terrain.  But not that much damage, and you're not usually a defender.  Also, needs more dakka.  Remember it doesn't move with you, so make sure you use it at a choke-point.

*==== Vengeful Recovery(PHB2) ====*
If you hit, the kicker is free healing.  If you miss you still heal, you just have to spend a surge.  And it dazes too, always.  But since you're not an Orbizard, save-ends conditions other than stunned are overrated.  Also, needs more dakka.
[/sblock]*=== Implement ===*

*Show*
[sblock]
*==== Aspect of Awe(PHB2) ====*
Close Burst, one target.  Lame damage and a save-ends pull effect.  Um, why?

*==== Radiant Beckoning(D382) ====*
The upgrade for Glaring Admonition.  Still a power-tax (which is more expensive than a feat tax).  The effect on your target is completely useless, (5d8+pull 5).  But it's got the "use ranged attacks like you're supposed to" effect that should have been a feat.
[/sblock] 
 
 
*== Epic Powers ==*
*

 *
*== Level 22, Utility ==*

*Show*
[sblock]
*==== Ghostly Vengeance(PHB2,Daily) ====*
Until the end of the encounter, WALK THROUGH WALLS.  And something else not unimportant, but you had me at walk through walls.

*==== Indomitable Resolve(PHB2,Daily) ====*
Once per day, don't die, as an immediate interrupt.  Almost always worse than Raven Wings, which gives you the ability to reposition yourself and heal in addition to not getting dropped.

*==== Raven Wings(D380,Daily) ====*
Once per day, don't die, as a no action.  The teleport is of limited utility, but the "no action" part is really handy.  Still probably not the best choice at this level.

*==== Refuge of Piety(DP,Encounter) ====*
Once an encounter, save against everything and get some free shifting too.  The only problem is that it's an move action, so you can't use it if Stunned, and may not want to if dazed.

*==== Oath of the Final Strike(PHB2,Daily) ====*
Once per day, put off dying for a round, and be completely immune to damage for that round.  Nice, but I'd rather walk through walls.

*==== Seeker's Step(DP,Daily) ====*
Hopefully there will be enough squares next to your OoE target that you can teleport to one where your other attacker can't hit you.  Does use your stance slot, which has become increasingly valuable.

*==== Shield of Providence(DP,Encounter) ====*
Take half damage from attacks, turned out ontside of your turn, and charge up your next attack.  Good for the Martyr.

*==== Twin Step(PHB2,Encounter) ====*
I prefer my utilities to be something other than dailies, and it provides really good mobility.  But I still can't justify this over any of the above.
[/sblock]
 
*== Level 23, Encounter ==*

Most of these do around 4W.

 
*=== Weapon ===*

*Show*
[sblock]
*==== Bond of Justice(DP) ====*
4W, and if you run away from your oath target after the attack, teleport+TH bonus+damage.  Effective, if difficult to RP.

*==== Chains of Fate(PHB2) ====*
More "target shares damage you take" Martyr powers.  If you're looking for a "survive being surrounded", you want phase duel.  This will be a bit more offensive... but really I think you want Phase Duel.

*==== Fearsome Fury(DP) ====*
One round completely neuter something your party has surrounded.  Completely.  And does decent damage.

*==== Phase Duel(PHB2) ====*
You take your target elsewhere to do battle for a turn.  Your target has line of effect/sight to nothing but you, and since you're a martyr, you've guaranteed it won't hit you either.  No one can hit you, your target can hit no one.  Yeah, that's actually good.

*==== Sacred Arena(D382) ====*
Divine Rage, the 4{W} attack version, with more teleporting.  But since you have to teleport the poor targets into safe(ish) squares, kinda lame in its way.  I'd go for one of the cooler powers, and at this level there are several.

*==== Threatening Strike(DP) ====*
3[W]+immobilized vs. Fort.  Woo?  If the 2nd attack triggered, it might be nice; but it won't.  The only real use it has is for a Martyr who's about to unleash an MBA storm somehow: the kicker's a nice buff.  But as a standard action, that's still pretty expensive.

*==== Vengeful Apparition(DP) ====*
Punt your target a silly distance, with very high accuracy.  Also, more flying through walls as an encounter power.  This time chasers have a silly high fly speed.

*==== Victory Hymn(DP) ====*
If you need to spend a surge and make a save, you either need to get suspiciously lucky, or you need to make the attack against someone who's not your OoE target.  At least it's an effect...
[/sblock]
 *=== Implement ===*

*Show*
[sblock]
*==== Avenger's Shield(PHB2) ====*
Ranged.  Hit them with this, then move in without fear of them attacking you.  Except if you're willing to move in, why are you taking level 23 implement powers?

*==== Excoriating Challenge(DP) ====*
Ranged AoE power.  Pushes or pulls, only damages your Oath taret.   Might be worthwhile if you think you're a warlock, and have the full teleport-enhancer package, but I tend to doubt it.
[/sblock]
 
*== Level 25, Daily ==*

The Barbarian benchmark is for pure damage powers is 8W.  Some of these come close.

Controllers take Executioner's Justice.  Chasers probably take Mantle of the Astral Champion, but I expect everyone to have an assortment of phasing powers at this point, so it might be overkill.  I'm not sure what everyone takes.

 
*=== Weapon ===*

*Show*
[sblock]
*==== Aspect of Death(PHB2) ====*
In theory this power convinces the subject to run away from you... but in practice 10 damage (save-ends) isn't enough damage to force compliance.  But 6W is respectable.  For 10 damage, it should just been until the end of the encounter.

*==== Executioner's Justice(PHB2) ====*
Dazed, to stunned, to have some psychic damage while you're stunned.  Hm, how much Orb-izard magic can we get going on here?

*==== Mantle of the Astral Champion(DP) ====*
Fly through walls for the encounter.  And is also an attack.

*==== Sigil of Damnation(PHB2) ====*
Make your encounter powers do half damage on a miss.  Um, the point of the avenger is to not miss.

*==== Wings of Pursuit(D382) ====*
Move + Attack, the daily power version.  5{W} isn't horrible, and the kicker is basically "fly speed if your target runs", but since targets generally don't run, and you don't get the fly speed if you can't reach it... Mantle of the Astral Champion is almost strictly better.
[/sblock] 
*=== Implement ===*

*Show*
[sblock]
*==== Amber Prisons(DP) ====*
Touch attack. At this level, immobilized is marginal for a save-ends daily effect, and monsters know to avoid fireball formation as well, so won't be slid and immobilized because they won't be adjacent to your targe.

*==== Bond of Destiny(PHB2) ====*
Ranged implement power.  Gives you the ability to run after people.  The key ability here is no line of sight requirement.  Translation: Infinite Range and/or ignore hidden.

*==== Drawn by Fate(DP) ====*
Ranged, but with a weapon 2ndary attack.  Standard, this.  Move far far away.  Minor, teleport the target back next to you (wherever you are) way away from it's support.  Free, during the target's turn: curse when it makes it's saving throw and you can't keep it locked down anymore.

*==== Thunderhead Smite(DP) ====*
Pretend it says "Requirement: no enemy can be adjacent to you", and is colored green.  Doesn't do that much (Close burst 3 push power that does no damage)... but is colored green.
[/sblock] 
*== Level 27, Encounter ==*

The choice powers here are Scatter to the Astral Winds, and Spark of Hatred.  Fishermen take Hurricane of Blows via Eternal Seeker, of course.  Chasers take Inevitable End, but are a bit bitter about it.
 
*=== Weapon ===*

*Show*
[sblock]
*==== Anvil of Faith(DP) ====*
Push 5 at the most, and do 3W.  Why?  Well, if you're a Hammer of Judgement with push-focused items, this can be a second silly-large punt.  And there's some value in pushing monsters 17,18 squares.  (9,10 without an action point).  So I guess you can use this as a differently flavored Sequestering Strike.

*==== Astral Charge(PHB2) ====*
Nearly no damage, but stunned for a turn, and can use on a charge.  As an encounter power.  But 1W?  Seriously?  If you take the Rogue power "Perfect Strike" you have a decent chance to stun as an encounter power and do 5W.

*==== Death Stroke(PHB2) ====*
A simple big encounter blow.  6W if you follow the directions, and the directions are not that hard to follow, but it's just damage.

*==== Inevitable End(PHB2) ====*
The choice this level of the Chaser.  Decent sized blow, which will hit on anything other than double-ones, that you can use a second time if it doesn't kill him (and he runs or is pushed).  The double use makes it better than Death Stroke.  Remember to run off after you hit the target, so that you'll get the power back.

*==== Scatter to the Astral Winds(PHB2)*
*====*
The choice of the Martyr.  Teleport everyone not your target across the board, beat up your target.  Watch the warlord wish he could do that.  (Obviously, you'll usually want to clump them all up, for the benefit of controllers, defenders, or AoE strikers, and also obviously while it's tempting to teleport them up, that reduces the chance that you'll position them the way you want.)
[/sblock] 
*=== Implement ===*

*Show*
[sblock]
*==== Brilliant Halo(DP) ====*
Ranged.  Basically a "run away" zone with trivial healing.  Slightly less trivial when you're ''Retribution'', but only slightly.

*==== Covenant of Repentance(D382) ====*
Ranged attack that allows you to roll twice.  But, get this.  It does 3d8+Wis+prone+10 damage.  That's it.  At this level, that's lame.  Ok, in theory that 10 damage is a control effect, but 10 damage controlling a 27th level monster?  Please!  (Prone's great against fliers.  But at this level, '''everything''' flies.  If you don't have ways of dealing with fliers (PP, equipment) beyond an encounter power, you're doomed.

*==== Hand of Silver(DP) ====*
Melee touch.  Does aweful damage but restrains.  Awful damage is Awful

*==== Spark of Hatred(DP) ====*
Ranged, minor, can't target your OoE.  Dominates for a turn.  Unless things are positioned perfectly, don't bother forcing it to attack your OoE target like the power says.  Just have it run past your party and provoke OAs.  (It says "can attack only your OoE target", not "can only attack your OoE target"). 
[/sblock]
 
*== Level 29, Daily ==*

The Barbarian benchmark for a pure damage power is 9W, and a power actually hits it.  A lot of the Divine Power powers have great fluff, but horrible mechanics.
 
*=== Weapon ===*

*Show*
[sblock]
*==== Brand on the Soul(D382) ====*
6{W} + Refocus Enmity.  Woot.  Or something.

*==== Cataclysmic Duel(DP) ====*
7W.  Note that your kicker for the rest of the encounter is a touch better than the kicker you just gave the target... but your party will still not like you much unless you never get hit.  Still a nice power for the Masters of Defense.

*==== Final Oath(PH2) ====*
9W.  Remember that 9W is basically just 7W on top of your at-will, which is around 50 extra damage.  There are lots of other things you can do that would be way more than 50 damage at this level, some of which you can do at will.

Giving the target +5 to hit you is dumb.  The target needs that +5 WAY more than you do: why are you helping team monster?

*==== Impaling Summons(DP) ====*
Reverse approach power, then get a 6W attack off.  I think there are other ways you could have accomplished that with encounter powers.

*==== '''Merciless Nemesis'''(DP) ====*
You know that "go duel with someone off in the corner" thing you like to do?  Well, this power just made it trivial.

*==== Temple of Resolution(PHB2) ====*
5W, and you put up a zone that does keeps minions in place, and doesn't affect anyone else meaningfully.
Also, More Dakka.
[/sblock]
 *=== Implement ===*
*Show
[sblock]
==== Aspect of Terror(PHB2) ====
IFF close burst 5.  Pushes.  Completely prevents anyone you hit from attacking you for a round or two (until they save).  But they will save.

==== Divide and Condemn(DP) ====
Touch. A daily power worse than Scatter to the Astral Winds, which is an encounter power.  Yay.

==== Eye of the Hurricane(DP) ====
IFF Close burst 3.  Pull people next to you so that you don't get your oath, and then have a pure damage power that does 6W+change.  Um.  Yeah.  Oh, you deafened them until they save... if you care.  (Hint: you don't).

==== Fiery Vengeance(PHB2) ====
Close burst 3.  AoE damage, heals, and gives your enemies another reason to avoid you for the rest of the encounter.  A plausible Chaser power, except for the MID issues.

==== March of Doom(DP) ====
Teleport everyone near you around the target, then hit the target and knock it prone, just in case there was someone who wasn't flanking it already.  Should be a nice round... but again.  I think dailies should alter the battle, not just the one round.
[/sblock]*


----------



## Nibelung

*== Multi-Class Powers of note ==*

In general, I think a MC power has a high hurdle to pass to be worth taking: you have to spend a feat.  So it doesn't just have to be better than the class power you could have taken, it also has to be enough better to justify the feat you could have taken.

Since most avengers are feat starved, I don't think many of these are actually worth taking.  Mostly, I'm mentioning them for Hybrid classes, or eternal seeker, or campaigns with house rules that lower the cost (3 power swaps for one feat, or Feat Tax allowance that reduces the effective cost of a feat)

Also, Eternal Seekers have a much lower cost, and so can choose replacement powers more easily.
 
*== Artificer ==*

The various Sigil powers require Con more than Int, as they buff an item rather than actually make an attack.  But any attack powers you take will require Int, so make sure Int is at attack levels.

*Show*
[sblock]*==== Slick* Concoction(EPG,) ====
Minor action re-arrange the battlefield encounter.  Better with initiative, but really good regardless.  At higher levels, you'll want to replace with ''Bag of Four Winds''

*==== '''Arcane Springboard'''(EPG,u2d) ====*

Great mobility and flavor, but you've got some nice utility powers at this level too.

*==== '''Corrosive Sigil'''(EPG,d5) ====*
At will ongoing damage for an encounter.  Nasty.

*==== '''Dancing Weapon'''(EPG,d5) ====*
Minor action attacks for an encounter.  Nastier.  If your DM allows you to get your oath (PHB2: "you make an attack through the creature") this is the bomb, even if you do have to keep a backup weapon for it to use, and a minor to move it around the board.

*==== '''Vorpal Edge'''(EPG,u16d) ====*
18+ is a really nice crit range, even if it is just for one encounter per day.  Worth less if you already have a 19+ crit range.

*==== '''Hellfire Sigil'''(EPG,d19) ====*
This ought to buy you a couple round of oath, but save-ends typically drop working quickly, and your Con score isn't all that (a common problem with the otherwise great "Sigil" powers)

*==== Bag of Four*
*Winds(EPG,) ====*
Rearrange the battle field, as an encounter.

*==== '''Chaos Weapon'''(EPG,e23) ====*
If your party fights in a tight group, this ought to be a good lead in for a Nova round.  But you'll never take this power, cause you'll take Prismatic Strike instead.

*==== '''Prismatic Strike'''(EPG,e23) ====*
Three damage rolls with some nasty effects, on one attack roll.  Please make sure you use this power on the rounds you have the silly high static modifiers.  Probably worth a feat.

[/sblock]*
== Assassin(D379, HoS) ==*

The Mixed rating here is due to the cheese factor.  If you read some of the powers literally, you have powers that are VERY interesting for avenger power swaps (based on a secondary stat), and are equivalent to some Barbarian and Ranger powers.  If you read them as was more likely intended, you have powers that are horrifically bad for the role.

So, Rating depends on the DM.  If the DMs willing to go along, this is a good choice.  If not, it's a pretty bad one.

The second element has to do with "power source".  The original Assassin class is a ''Shadow'' class, which has no support of any note whatsoever.  The newer one is both ''Shadow''(yawn) and ''Martial''(er?  Say what?).  So ... what's the MC feat get you?  I have no idea.  If your DM thinks it gets you ''Martial'', then ''Impaling Spear'' says "hello", and we've got an honest option to Fighter.

*Show*
[sblock]
*==== Ghost on the Rooftops(HoS, u6w) ====*
If you want to jump or climb around like a real ninja, but don't have the Str, here's how.  Jump/climb your speed as a move action, no qualifiers.

*==== Flurry of Talons(D379, e13) ====*
Read literally, a three tapper.  (You hit?  You do 1d8+Blah.  You hit twice, you do a total of (1d8+Dex+Static + 2d8+Dex+Static) = (3d8 + 2*Dex + 2*Static).  Hit three times?  6d8+3*Blah.)  And it's an approach power too.  With good static modifiers and/or setup, this should let you one-round a standard.

The downside is that it's an implement power.

*==== Shadow Fire(D379, e17) ====*
Read literally, another three tapper.  Has the advantage of being a Weapon power (Manga-sized swords or Warshovels like that), but trades an approach aspect for a "run, cause you can't see me" aspect.

*==== Claim the Dead(D379, u22e) ====*
A "Transit after killing someone" power (which is usually good for a minor action attack, when used with ''Soul Forge Hammering'')... but interestingly enough, it stacks with other transit, because it gives you a MOVE ACTION, not a move.  So if you don't have transit, this gets you some.  If you do, this gets you ANOTHER minor action attack next turn.
[/sblock]*
== Barbarian ==*

All the Barbarian powers are really just good for Crit Fishermen or other strength based builds.
 

*Show*
[sblock]
*==== Storm of Blades(PHB2,e13) ====*
Up to three attacks as long as you don't miss?  Sold?

*==== '''Thunderfury Rage'''(PHB2,d15) ====*
Free MBA each round, assuming you're attacked... which should be easy enough to ensure.  Compare to ''Snarling Wolf Stance'', depending on your flexibility in choosing powers.

*==== '''Stone Tempest Rage'''(PHB2,d25) ====*
Crit 18+ for an encounter. (And the initial damage isn't shabby either)

*==== Hurricane of Blades(PHB2,e27) ====*
Critfisher, does ''Eternal Seeker'' have your undivided attention now?
[/sblock]

*=== Cleric ===*
Many of the good cleric Wis-based melee powers come from Essentials (''Heroes of the Fallen Lands'').  Some of them are useful to a striker, and the ''Tactical Warpriest'' Paragon Path is good for defender-lites.  For non-weapon powers, I'm assuming builds that are Leader minors.
 

*Show*
[sblock]
*==== Lesser Aspect of*
*Wrath(HotFL,d1)====*
+1 to hit is nice, and run-or-Con_Mod-auto-damage is nice, even if Con_Mod isn't so hot.  ''Aspect of Might'' is good enough that this isn't worth a feat.

*==== Bless(HotFL,u2d)====*
+1 to hit for a party.  Nice, but not worth a swap.

*==== '''Cure Light Wounds'''(PHB,u2d) ====*
Surgeless Healing is always good.  Standard action is bad, so this would mostly be for out-of-combat use.

*==== '''Sanctuary'''(PHB,u2e) ====*
More help moderating your defenses, but it's a standard action.

*==== Divine Castigation(HotFL,d5) ====*
A mark emulation that allows you to punish the target if it attacks you too.  That ought to get it to run.

*==== '''Spiritual Weapon'''(PHB,d5) ====*
If you have a friend keeping the BBEG locked down, this gives you multiattack.  If you don't, you'll rapidly have to decide between moving the conjured sword or yourself.  Choose yourself, Implement Attacks vs. AC don't work well, and ranged attacks can't use your Oath.

*==== Weapon of the Gods(HotFL,d5)====*
Minor action self-buff.  +1d6 radiant damage for an encounter, and an AC debuff.  No brainer for a hybrid, 'spensive for a feat.

*==== '''Cure Serious Wounds'''(PHB,u6d) ====*
Surgeless Healing is always good.  Standard action is really really bad.

*==== '''Divine Power'''(PHB,u6d) ====*
Good buff, but it's a standard action.  Blech.

*==== Champion of the Gods(HotFL,d9) ====*
''Aspect of Might'', minus the speed bonus and 1{W}, but a damage bonus that could be higher if you have a really good Con.  Not worth having a really good con.

*==== '''Mass Cure Wounds'''(PHB,u10d) ====*
Surgeless Healing is always good.  Standard action is always really bad.  ''Comrad's Succor'' is usually good enough for out-of-combat healing.

*==== Union of Three Fates(D380, e13) ====*
Ok, some serious caveats here.
# You have an Implement, for some reason (weaplement?  Ki-Focus?)
# You have good statics on Ranged Implement attacks. (Mage shard, but ... ??)
# You can guarentee an encounter hit with a ranged power (leader and a re-roll, dice, Oracle theme)
Then you have a triple-tap striker power that should have been on your class list to begin with.  1d10+Wis+Static, 1d10+static cold, 1d10+static necrotic.  And an ally spends a healing surge: if that's still needed.

*==== '''Divine Armor'''(PHB,u16d) ====*
Good for chasers who want their target to get bored, but a standard action.

*==== '''Knight of Glory'''(PHB,d19) ====*
Fundamentally a higher level Spiritual Weapon.
[/sblock]*
== Druid ==*

You're here because you're a lycan looking at ''Blood Moon Stalker'', and looking for options.  Well, they're bleak on the encounter front.  There are some daily buffs that might be worth the action cost though.

The main issue with encounter powers here is one you'll face in ''Blood Moon Stalker'' too: Implements.  Ki-Focus proficiency is out: your theme is spoken for.  So it's 'keeping the Cleric's cast-offs', limiting your Expertise feats, and hoping the statics don't drop too far.
 

*Show*
[sblock]
*==== Heat Metal(HoFK, d1) ====*
Level 10+ lycan's: It doesn't say "5 extra damage", it says "also takes 5 damage".  That's a 2nd damage instance that (maybe, ask your DM) got attached to your melee power you just hit with (with CA).  I think your claw gloves just kicked in again.

Also: ''Inferno Oil'' is common, just so you know. And secondary attacks inherit keywords, so it's more accurate than you think.

Downside: 1/rnd means it's not a multiplier.  But be happy with your extra damage instance for this combat.

*==== Claws of Retribution(PHB2, e13) ====*
One OA-MBA?  Should work.

*==== Envenomed Steel(HoFK, d15) ====*
See ''Heal Metal'', except poison is very commonly resisted.

*==== Stonemetal(HoFK, d15) ====*
Same thing, less damage, more prone.

*==== Storm Weapon(HoFK, d29) ====*
Still 1/rnd, but now with Daze.  (And lightning, which can turn into radiant, for more vuln tapping).
[/sblock]*
== Fighter ==*

I've split the fighter powers into two seconds: powers good for any build with a 13 str, and powers that require attack-levels of strength.  Obviously, the second category is bigger.

*=== For any build ===*

*Show*
[sblock]*==== '''Battle Fury Stance'''(D382,u2e) ====*
+2/4/6 static damage, for -2 AC.  This was broken-good when it was a weapon enhancement, making it a power doesn't hurt too much.

*==== '''Rain of Steel'''(PHB,d5) ====*
This will cause someone to run.  And if not, will kill them much faster.

*==== Martial Supremacy(D382,u22e) ====*
MBA-spamming crit-fishers only, but OMGWTFBBQ for them.  Twin strike levels of crit fishing without having to screw up your stats or change your preferred MC.

As with ''Battle Fury Stance'', an encounter stance broken by spending a surge.  But at level 22, your leader should either make sure the combats over before you get hit, or have enough surgeless healing handy that it's not too crucial either way.

[/sblock]
*=== For Fishermen ===*

*Show*
[sblock]
*==== '''Rain of Blows'''(PHB,e3) ====*
Not as good after the July nerf, but still skyblue.  If you can, bring a spear, flail, or light blade.  But if not, it's still two attacks with a big weapon, and that's still good.

*==== '''Chains of Sorrow'''(PHB,e13) ====*
If you use a flail, and have managed to keep a decent dex, this is a debuff almost as potent as Armor Splinter.  If you're looking at powers from Eternal Seeker, Armor Splinter is better.

*==== '''Harrying Assault'''(MP,e17) ====*
Multiattack and movement, without the TWF requirement.

*==== '''Weaponmaster's Lure'''(MP,e23) ====*
Multiattack, mobility, forced movement.

*==== '''Reaper's Stance'''(PHB,d25) ====*
If you've collected a large number of fighter powers (PMC much?) and kept a high Dex, this '''rocketh thy socksith'''.  If not, it's a better Rain of Steel.  Which still ain't bad.

*==== '''Force the Battle'''(PHB,d29) ====*
Only does insane things to Fighter powers, and only grants Fighter at will powers.  Since Dual Strike no longer is a Twin Strike clone, not as handy as you'd hope.
[/sblock] 
*== Invoker ==*
 

*Show*
[sblock]
*==== '''Written in Fire'''(DP,e7) ====*
If enemies don't get at least 6 squares away from one spot, they take 10+Wis_mod damage.  That might get them running... suggest this to your Invoker, if you have one though, as it's probably not worth the cost.
[/sblock] 
*== Paladin ==*

*Show*
[sblock]*==== '''Bless Weapon'''(DP,u2d) ====*
By itself, may or may not add the radiant keyword (which Warlocks care about more than paladins).  But you see that "Crit on 18+ against creatures vulnerable to radiant damage" bit there?  Ring any bells, like, oh, say, ''Power of the Sun'', or ''Punishing Radiance''?

*==== '''Divine Vengeance'''(DP,d15) ====*
Stance that hurts enemies that attack you or adjacent allies.  Good for chasers who've taken the monster out to the woodshed.

[/sblock] 
*== Ranger ==*

The majority of Ranger powers are really just good for Crit Fishermen.  As usual, my advice is really to only take these if they cost less for some reason.

As a note, for many of the "Fishermen" powers, you can take ''Nerathan High Blade Duelist'' (it has a preq, so this is two feats on top of the MC and power swap) to make your power-swapped power run off of Dex.  Its a lot of feats, but then you have a very interesting Nova power AND an AC.

*=== For Chasers ===*

*Show*
[sblock]
*==== '''Snarling Wolf Stance'''(MP2,d5) ====*
If you attack me, I get an MBA against you (and shift) as a reaction.  Why don't you run instead...  May be worth a feat for chasers.

*==== Resume the Hunt(MP2,u10e) ====*
After you drop your first target, get free transit to the 2nd.  Will frequently save you a move action, letting you turn it into a minor action attack. (Mostly relevant for ''Soul Forge Hammering'', where you'll typically have the ability to get a minor attack off in the next round, when the guy you used your standard on last round got killed by your allies.  Suddenly you need to Oath, Transit, and still have a minor, which can get tricky.)

*==== '''Tiger's Reflex'''(PHB,d25) ====*
A stance which grants a melee basic if an enemy attacks you, as an immediate interrupt.  Would replace ''Snarling Wolf Stance'' in chaser builds.
[/sblock]
*=== For Fishermen ===*
Long term, ending up with both Armor Splinter and Lashing Leaves isn't the worst fate in the world.  Both have kickers than can be brutal, especially if you managed to pick up a higher count multi-attack (Blade Cascade?  Hurricane of Blades?) somewhere along the line.
 

*Show*
[sblock]
*==== '''Off-Hand Strike'''(MP,e1) ====*
Boring old off-action attack (off hand weapon).

*==== '''Plant to the Hilt'''(D377,e1) ====*
Multiattack + Slide.  Better than just multiattack.

*==== '''Two Fang Strike'''(PHB,e1) ====*
Boring old multiattack.  Prefer Plant to the Hilt

*==== '''Jaws of the Wolf'''(PHB,d1) ====*
Boring old multiattack.

*==== '''Confusion of Blades'''(D377,e3) ====*
Multiattack, but it rewards something you don't want to ever happen.

*==== Ruffling Sting(MP,e3) ====*
Boring old off-action attack (off hand weapon).  Can be made to be based off of Dex.

*==== Claws of the Griffon(PHB,e7) ====*
Boring old multiattack.  Can be made to be based off of Dex.

As a note, there's a rules argument that each hit does ([1]W + Stat + Static + 2[W] + Stat + Static).  This is an artifact from PHB1 ranger powers not being written according to the current rules, and is most likely not intended.  But if your DM claims its a pure raw game, haul out the Rule Compendium, and have fun with your 4-tap power.

*==== '''Lashing Leaves'''(D377,e7) ====*
Multi-attack, plus one turn long HUGE vulnerability.  Keep this for a while (Reserve Maneuver?)

*==== '''Armor Splinter'''(PHB,e13) ====*
A multi-attack that's tied to a spectacular AC debuf, which is a great setup for Blade Cascade or Hurricane of Blades.

*==== '''Storm in the Trees'''(D377,e13) ====*
Boring old multiattack with mobility.  You have better options.

*==== Off-Hand Diversion(MP,e13) ====*
Boring old minor action attack (off hand weapon).  Can be made to be based off of Dex.

*==== '''Blade Cascade'''(PHB,d15) ====*
Keep attacking until you miss (or 5 attacks)?  Your sticht is that You Don't Miss.

*==== '''Canopy of Blades'''(D377,e17) ====*
Boring old multiattack with AC Buff.  '''Good''' for Masters of Defense that are also playing around with Crit Fishing.

*==== '''Master of the Hunt'''(PHB,u22d) ====*
Even more reason to have your teammates give you attacks, even more reason to bring out multiattacks.  Takes your stance slot, which means it competes for DPR with ''Follow-up Blow''

*==== '''Verdant Silence'''(D377,u22e) ====*
Encounter Power is what makes it worthwhile.  Spend a surge to end anything a save can end... except Stun.  Because it's a Free Action, not a No-Action.

*==== Avalanche of Fury(MP2,e23) ====*
Multi-attack with a weird version of reliable.  Can be made to be based off of Dex.

*==== Crashing Blades(D377,e23) ====*
Multi attack, with a possible Daze.

*==== '''Cloak of Thorns'''(PHB,e23) ====*
Multi attack, but the "attack me and I get melee basic as interrupt" is the real draw.

*==== '''Nonchalant Collapse'''(MP,e23) ====*
Boring old Weapon vs. Fort off-action attack (off hand weapon).

*==== Death Rend(PHB,e27) ====*
Multi-attack, with a "Stun" kicker.  Can be based off of Dex.  It's not clear which instance the bonus damage for hitting twice attaches to.

*==== '''Seeking Roots'''(D377,e27) ====*
Multi attack, with more Ws.  If you have a silly high Crit Range (17+ or 18+), it's better because of the good odds you'll get even more Ws to maximize.

*==== Follow-up Blow(PHB,d29) ====*
Encounter long multi-attack.  It used to add to Nova turns, now just adds to DPR.
[/sblock] 
*== Rogue ==*

The Rogue powers I mention all require Dexterity, except Raise the Stakes, so most of them are only suitable for Chasers and Ninjas.
 

*Show*
[sblock]
*==== '''Low Slash'''(MP,e3) ====*
A minor action attack that's Weapon vs. Reflex.  This works like multi-attack, in that you get more chances each round to apply your silly high damage bonuses when they are silly high... but Fury's Advance is in class and so doesn't require a feat.

*==== '''Clever Riposte'''(PHB,d5) ====*
Requires a light blade, but gives the target a large incentive to leave you alone.  And since only 5th level, can be recharged with Slaves of Power.

*==== '''Raise the Stakes'''(PHB,u16d) ====*
Crit on 17+?  Are you serious?  Requires Bluff and only lasts two turns though, which is rather short for a daily.  Combo with a multi-attack power for a nova turn.  Skip if you've a Dagger Master though, as it's not enough of a change.

*==== '''Dragon Tail Strike'''(PHB,d17) ====*
Really for the chasers.  Gives the target a LARGE incentive to leave you alone.  Just make sure there's no one else he can attack without moving, and you'll either get a second attack this round, or bonuses next.

*==== '''Perfect Strike'''(PHB,e27) ====*
You have a class power that does 6W, so doing 5W here isn't all that.  But you've got a very decent chance to stun.  Which is.

*==== '''Skirmishing Strike'''(MP,e27) ====*

A minor action attack.  But the difference between 1W and 3W isn't high, and shifting 1 isn't all that either, and it gives you a penalty to hit for some reason.  Keep low slash (or Fury's Advance)

*==== '''Assassin's Point'''(PHB,d29) ====*
7W of a light blade isn't all that, and post the RRoT nerf the crit line becomes very conditional.  (It isn't rolling extra damage on a crit, so RRoT doesn't trigger it)
[/sblock] 
*== Spellscars ==*

The major problem with spell scars is their assumption that all weapon attacks should by physical, and all implement attacks should be mental.  Most of you would rather make mental (Wisdom) based physical attacks (to get the censure).  So the net effect is only Fishermen and Chasers have any interest in spellscar attack powers, because only they have physical attack-level stats.

*=== For Any Build ===*

*Show*
[sblock]
*==== '''Burring Blade'''(FRPG,d5) ====*
A stance that applies 5 ongoing with two keywords, might cause someone to run, but probably not.  It isn't a damage roll, so it won't scale at all.

*==== '''Tears of Fire'''(FRPG,u10e) ====*
Take damage to get +4 to an attack you just made.  So should help you miss less once/encounter.  But the damage it does scales quicker than the damage you do, so you'll want to get rid of it eventually.

*==== '''Body, No Body'''(FRPG,u16e) ====*
Phasing for a turn is all it's really good for.  Insubstantial is usally something you want until your NEXT turn.  (Downgraded one step because you have to take a feat to get something you have a class power for)

*==== '''Gravity of Moment'''(FRPG,d19) ====*
Ranged attack, but not a huge difference in net effect between missing and hitting.  Either way, you get to slide the target around the battlefield like crazy for the rest of the battle.  Best used on a Melee critter you'd rather not attack yet: just remember to keep a minor free to sustain it every turn.

*==== '''Donning the Mudflesh'''(FRPG,u22d) ====*
Insubstantial until bloodied.  Some martyrs (those with regeneration that works when you're not bloodied) will really like this, and masters of defense also like this.  Takes your stance slot.

*==== '''Shifting Wave'''(FRPG,e27) ====*
Re-arrange the battlefield as an encounter.  Not as good for the martyr as Scatter to the Astral Winds (you have to hit the enemies you wish to move) but not horrible.

*==== '''Metamorphosis of*
*Spellflame'''(FRPG,d29) ====*
Implement attack with a range of Melee Weapon.  So yeah... Targets the lower NACD of Will or Fort, so it pretty accurate, especially for you.  But it can be wasted (has no miss effect) and it's just save-ends damage.  If you can get some orb-izard in there, it's a LOT of save ends damage, which is why it made the list.
[/sblock]
*=== For Chasers or Fishermen ===*

*Show*
[sblock]
*==== '''Reach of the Doomed'''(FRPG,e7) ====*
Gives reach, which you'll never use, because if you hit with the first attack, you get a second that also has a damage roll... aka. Multiattack.  So you really want to hit with the first.

*==== '''Venomous Bloodfant'''(FRPG,e7) ====*
A small hit, but get some minor healing.

*==== '''Iron Tooth of Bloodlust'''(FRPG,e17) ====*
Venomous Bloodfang's 2W older brother.

*==== '''Echoes of Valor'''(FRPG,d29) ====*
Minor action attack does 5d10+stat until you miss.  So multiattack for 5-6 rounds, likely, with a rather big stick.  That doesn't suck...
[/sblock]*
== Warlock ==*

Two things of note under Warlock: ''Ethereal Sidestep'' for mobility, or ''Eldritch Strike'' for MBA spamming half-elves

*Show*
[sblock]
*==== Eldritch Strike(PHH,1w)[font] ====*
The idea here is to go ''Student of Caiphon'' for the 18+ crit range, and spam an At-Will all day.  Use ''Adept Dilletante'' to make Wis your attack stat, so that you have an armor class.  Use ''White Lotus Master Riposte'' to either get Silly DPRz, or get your censure bonus on a regular basis.

The alternate approach to ''Eldritch Strike'' abuse is to MC Fighter (''Draeven Maurader''), get all the usual MBA boosters, and then power swap for ''Martial Supremacy''.  Surprisingly charge with your ''Vanguard'' Warshovel, with 4 attack rolls each attack critting on an 19+.  Hopefully things will die before they realize you have the AC of an unattended object.

If ''Windrise Ports'' were still around, this would be spectacularly awesome, as you could do both.  But it's not... so it's just two options for sillyness.

*==== Ethereal Sidestep(PHH,u10w) ====*
Teleport is the 2nd best movement mode, but teleport 1 isn't as useful as you'd like.  If you pick this up, pick up some boosters.

*==== '''Transcendent Dance'''(PHB,u10d) ====*
Small bonus to speed and saves for an encounter.

*==== '''Painful Transference'''(PHB,u16e) ====*
Once an encounter, end one effect (no action), but do 2 points of damage to all teammates within 5 (assuming a starting 13 cha, for the MC feat(s)).  Hopefully they'll forgive you.

*==== '''Wakeman's Invocation'''(PHB,u22d) ====*
One encounter a day, don't get hit by any melee attackers without reach.  Well, they could gang up on you and run you out of immediate interrupts...
[/sblock]


----------



## Nibelung

*== Skill Powers (Class Skills) ==*
*

== Acrobatics ==*

*Show*
[sblock]
*=== '''Agile*
*Recovery'''(PHB3,'''u2''') ===*
Good for Martyrs... but so are Acrobat Boots.  And Acrobat boots don't replace any of your great level 2 utility powers.

*=== '''Dodge*
*Step'''(PHB3,'''u6''') ===*
Might help you keep your oath, but only against one enemy per combat, and only if you have some place to shift to.

*=== '''Graceful Maneuver'''(PHB3,'''u6''') ===*
Shift half your speed.  Not bad, if you didn't/won't pick up the shift+phase powers at 3rd and 7th.

*=== '''Perfect Balance'''(PHB3,'''u6''') ===*
It's green, but I don't think the situation it solves comes up that much.

*=== '''Tumbling*
*Dodge'''(PHB3,'''u6''') ===*
A reason to train Acrobatics.  II for +1-]+4 AC against an attack, as an encounter power.  It's not shield, but it's pretty good.

*=== '''Drop and Roll'''(PHB3,'''u10''') ===*
Shift 3 after falling... but only if you only fell 10 feet.  Worth '''more''' if you have a cool DM, and can talk them into including the shift 3 when "falling" from furniture or other prop elements of the battlefield.

*=== '''Rapid*
*Escape'''(PHB3,'''u10''') ===*
Escape from grabs as a Minor action.  You should have enough teleport/phasing to get out of grabs anyway.

*=== '''Reflexive Dodge'''(PHB3,'''u16''') ===*
Another reason to train/pump acrobatics.  DR equal to have your skill check, plus movement.  Monster damage really doesn't scale with skill checks, so this may negate damage when you use it, which is worth an encounter power.
[/sblock]*
== Athletics ==*

*Show*
[sblock]
*=== '''Bounding*
*Leap'''(PHB3,'''u2''') ===*
Make a jump without getting a running start.  Handy, but quickly ages out and will be replaced with something else.

*=== '''Scrambling Climb'''(PHB3,'''u2''') ===*
This serves the same purpose as a fly power in Heroic.  Again, ages out rapidly.

*=== '''Mighty*
*Sprint'''(PHB3,'''u6''') ===*
You've generally got enough mobility you won't need this.  Frequently huge moves are needed for walking around barriers... you should be able to walk through them.

*=== '''Sudden*
*Leap'''(PHB3,'''u6''') ===*
The fluff talks about running around, but the mechanics suggest jumping over.  Either way, hit a reasonable DC to "shift" to any square adjacent to the creature as a move action.  Eh.  Again, you've got attack powers that do that.  But if you're finding you're running out (or if you'd rather just spam Twin-Strike all day than use Avenger encounter powers), here's another solution.

*=== '''Incredible Strike'''(PHB3,'''u10''') ===*
+4 to speed for an encounter ain't shabby.
[/sblock]*
== Endurance ==*
These are frequently based off your Constitution score, which makes them less useful.

*Show*
[sblock]
*=== '''Endure Pain'''(PHB3,'''u2''') ===*
Resist all 5+Con_mod for one turn.  Not worth a daily power.

*=== '''Invigorating Presence'''(PHB3,'''u2''') ===*
Leader power.  10+Con_Mod is nice, but that's for others.  You just get to spend a surge.  And it's a standard action for that.

*=== '''Third Wind'''(PHB3,'''u6''') ===*
Spend a surge, as a daily power.  Feels weak.  And no one's going to spend their standard action to give the Avenger a heal... that's what you do for the controller in the opening of the battle or the leader at the end of the battle.  For your portion of the battle (rounds 2-6) a second-wind and leader powers should suffice.

*=== '''Walk it*
*off'''(PHB3,'''u6''') ===*
Free saves to avoid Ongoing are nice.  But ongoing isn't the condition that concerns you the most.

*=== '''Reactive*
*Surge'''(PHB3,'''u10''') ===*
Spend a surge when bloodied.  As an encounter power, very nice.

*=== '''Diehard'''(PHB3,'''u16''') ===*
More or less the Revenant's trick, minus the feat cost.  Not bad, and flavorful.
[/sblock]*
== Heal ==*
More powers for the leader that you're not.

*Show*
[sblock]
*=== '''Healer's*
*Gift'''(PHB3,'''u2''') ===*
Standard Action to allow someone dying to spend a surge.  They had better be really valuable to be worth that... since the DC for giving them their second wind is only 10 or so, and you've got a high Wisdom score.

*=== '''Delay*
*Poison'''(PHB3,'''u6''') ===*
Adventure dependant.  If you're '''fighting Drow''', it's more valuable than if you're fighting undead.  Remember, immune to a keyword also means you ignore the conditions tacked on... so while ignoring the damage wouldn't be interesting because of the type limitation, ignoring the effects can be.

*=== '''Physician's*
*Care'''(PHB3,'''u6''') ===*
Standard Action to allow someone to spend a surge.  High action cost.

*=== '''Swift*
*Recovery'''(PHB3,'''u6''') ===*
A minor action to give an ally something that's usually a standard action.  This isn't a horrible trade, especially if the ally if a warden

*=== '''Time*
*out'''(PHB3,'''u10''') ===*
Refresh an ally's second wind.  More helpful if the ally is a dwarf, or there's another way to trigger it without a standard action.

*=== '''Miraculous Treatment'''(PHB3,'''u16''') ===*
Overshadowed by ''Physician's Care'', which is already purple, and 10 levels lower.
[/sblock]*
== Intimidate ==*
Except for ''Try the Stick'', these don't require you to actually make any checks, so the fact that your Cha isn't so hot is rather irrelevant.  ''Everybody Move'' might make Intimidate worth training.

*Show*
[sblock]
*=== '''Ominous*
*Threat'''(PHB3,'''u2''') ===*
Gives you a 1/encounter mark.  Handy for Defender minors.

*=== '''Demoralize*
*Foe'''(PHB3,'''u6''') ===*
The target takes a -2 penalty to hit, which only really matters for controllers or AoE artillerty

*=== '''Everybody*
*Move'''(PHB3,'''u6''') ===*
Divine Rage, the skill power?!

*=== '''Try the*
*Stick'''(PHB3,'''u6''') ===*
Not that your diplomacy is hot.. but neither is your Intimidate.  Unless you're a '''Str-secondary wearing a ''Cincture of the Dragon Spirit'' '''.  Then this might be worth looking at.

*=== '''Snap Out of*
*It'''(PHB3,'''u10''') ===*
The visual makes this great.. but giving an ally a free save against crippling effects doesn't exactly suck.
[/sblock]*
== Perception ==*
Most of these don't require a check, which is a shame because you DO have a high modifier here.  There are two really good level 10 options, that required me to go and adjust ratings of your class utility powers.

*Show*
[sblock]
*=== '''Far*
*Sight'''(PHB3,'''u2''') ===*
What's this "Ranged Weapon Attack" they are talking about?  Better for '''Archers''', but it's still not great for them.  Rolling twice takes care of most of the penalties.

*=== '''Guided*
*Shot'''(PHB3,'''u6''') ===*
Effectively, give an ally +2 to hit for one attack/encounter.  That's helpful.

*=== '''Trapfinding'''(PHB3,'''u6''') ===*
Two things:
* Disabling traps is usually a trap (smash them instead)
* You probably don't have ''Thievery''
*=== '''Warning of Peril'''(PHB3,u6d) ===*
Spec 1-3h3 could use this.  Otherwise I've never seen a need.

*=== '''Focused Sight'''(PHB3,'''u10''') ===*
It's a minor action that provokes, so be careful.  And then it gives +2 to +5 to hit, if you were otherwise taking penalties.  The "for two turns" part is good.  But then look at ''Perfect Sight'' right beside it.  Odds are '''really good''' that blindsight will fill the same role, and it doesn't provoke, and helps against multiple enemies for the duration, and doesn't require you to still know which square to attack.

*=== '''Perfect*
*Sight'''(PHB3,'''u10''') ===*
Blightsight?  Ok.

*=== Spot*
*Weakness(PHB3,'''u10''') ===*
+4 damage, as a minor.  Bah.

*=== '''Uncanny Instincts'''(PHB3,'''u10''')*
*===*
One encounter per day, you and another go first.  Wood Elves can do this every battle as a racial substitution.

[/sblock]*
== Religion ==*
Only one requires an actual intelligence modifier.

*Show*
[sblock]
*=== '''Faith Healing'''(PHB3,'''u2''') ===*
Another way to spend a standard action to heal someone.  Still a trap for you.

*=== '''Censure the*
*Unholy'''(PHB3,'''u6''') ===*
'''Divine Rage''', the undead edition.  With a +2 bonus to defenses.  The Undead is the only bad part, but that's a pretty bad limitation if you're not in an undead heavy game.

*=== '''Theologian's*
*Shield'''(PHB3,'''u6''') ===*
Two turns of Resist-decent.  Necrotic is a rather common damage type, so this should come up some.

*=== '''Conviction'''(PHB3,'''u10''') ===*
Shame it's a Minor Action.  Not an Action would be great for Death Saves or Stunned.  Free would work better for Dazed.  But +5 to a save is a large bonus.

*=== '''Recitation'''(PHB3,'''u10''') ===*
+1 to hit for an encounter.  Best for Unity, because they are usually already in scrums, and it's a small area.
[/sblock]*
== Stealth ==*
For the Ninjas, obviously.

*Show*
[sblock]
*=== '''Obscured*
*Avoidance'''(PHB3,'''u2''') ===*
Being marked usually isn't that big a deal for you.

*=== '''Concealed*
*Shift'''(PHB3,'''u6''') ===*
A out-of-turn 1 square shift might move you from cover to total-cover... allowing you to stealth at the start of your turn.

*=== '''Shrouding*
*Gloom'''(PHB3,'''u6''') ===*
Use mere cover to make a stealth check?  Handy, and saves a move action.

*=== '''Crowd*
*Cover'''(PHB3,'''u10''') ===*
Gain concealment from enemies... and if you focus on your AC, good odds the attacker will in fact hit someone else on team monster.

*=== '''Persistent*
*Tail'''(PHB3,'''u10''')===*
Ready a move action to sprint ahead when your target moves, and get a "only cover required" stealth check at the end of it.  Nice.  Nicer out of combat.
[/sblock]*
== Streetwise ==*

*Show*
[sblock]*=== '''City*
*Rat'''(PHB3,'''u2''') ===*
Use Cha instead of Dex for steath?  Er, no.

*=== '''Nose for trouble'''(PHB3,'''u2''') ===*
I like this family of "use a skill for initiative" powers, but one where the skill is based on Cha seems like a poor fit for you.

*=== '''City*
*Dweller'''(PHB3,'''u6''') ===*
Use Cha instead of Str/Dex/Wis for Athletics/Acrobatics/Perception?  Er, no.

*=== '''Slow*
*Pursuit'''(PHB3,'''u6''') ===*
If it weren't for the Urban Environment requirement, it could be decent.  A blast of difficult terrain could get you another round of oath in some situations.

*=== '''Navigate*
*Crowds'''(PHB3,'''u10''') ===*
You should have some powers that don't just allow you to move through enemies' spaces, but also allow you to move through walls.  Those are nicer than this.

[/sblock] 
 
*== Skill Powers (Other Skills) ==*
 
*== Arcana ==*
Two of these really want you to have high Arcana checks.  And that's a feature. (Sage of Ages, after all).

*Show*
[sblock]
*=== '''Arcane*
*Senses'''(PHB3,'''u2''') ===*
Detect Invisible creatures, as long as they are elemental, fey, or shadow.  You don't know what squares they are in, you just get a census.  And since the range can quickly become silly-huge, it's even less helpful than that.  Since even Ioun doesn't ask their avengers to take the census... pass.

*=== '''Arcane*
*Mutterings'''(PHB3,'''u2''') ===*
Hit any of 3 social skills with a skill you might end up specializing in?  Yes Please?

*=== '''Experienced*
*Arcana'''(PHB3,'''u6''') ===*
If you use rituals (via a Wizard or Invoker MC feat?), then this is '''blue'''.  Half cost rituals, and a double roll (and bonus) to the arcana check.  But it's not nice enough to get you to pick up ritual casting on it's own.

*=== '''Insightful*
*Warning'''(PHB3,'''u6''') ===*
If the DM lets you use this after you know the roll, it's better.  Without that, +2 isn't a big enough bonus, even if it is for your entire party.

*=== '''Elemental*
*Countermeasures'''(PHB3,'''u16''')*
*===*
Again, resist a common set of damage types using a skill you've possibly cranked?  Bonus.
[/sblock]*
== Dungeoneering ==*

*Show*
[sblock]
*=== '''Deep*
*Shadows'''(PHB3,'''u2''') ===*
It would be great were it green, but it's red.  Using stealth as a strategy usually requires multiple checks, outside of a skill encounter.

*=== '''Otherworldy*
*Lore'''(PHB3,'''u2''') ===*
Make a knowledge check as a minor instead of a free (??), but give any ally +4 TH for one attack.  but only against Aberrant creatures.  Bleh.

*=== '''Eyes of the Deep*
*Delver'''(PHB3,'''u6''') ===*
Blindsight?  Baby.

=== *'''Stonecunning'''(PHB3,'''u6''') ===*
You trained Perception already.  Were it green, it would give a skill pack if you ended up trained in Dungeoneering for some reason.  But it's not.

*=== '''Trap*
*Sense'''(PHB3,'''u10''') ===*
You know that annoying way traps never target your enemies?  Fix that.  Better for RPGA than most home games, I think.
[/sblock]*
== History ==*

*Show*
[sblock]*=== '''Legend*
*Lore'''(PHB3,'''u2''') ===*
All knowledge checks are history.  But you've already got Religion, and if you have a high intelligence you may pick up Arcana anyway.

*=== '''Perfect*
*Recall'''(PHB3,'''u2''') ===*
Um, nice.  Except you never make Intelligence checks.  And I don't mean you, I mean no one in the game ever makes intelligence checks.

*=== '''Strategist's Epiphany'''(PHB3,'''u2''') ===*
Use History for initiative for a battle.  ''Uncanny Instincts'' is a 10th level perception skill power to do the same thing.

*=== '''Historical*
*Revelation'''(PHB3,'''u6''') ===*
Rule permission to substitute History for any other Knowledge check, with a reroll.  Not bad, for monster knowledge or RPGA.

*=== '''Tactician's*
*Measure'''(PHB3,'''u10''') ===*
Like another skill power, a free shift when an enemy moves adjacent once/encounter isn't bad, but it's not worth a 10th level utility power slot either.

[/sblock]*
== Insight ==*

*Show*
[sblock]*=== '''Anticipate* Maneuver'''(PHB3,'''u2''') ===
Reverse Bluff.  CA, once/encounter.  But ... you could have used a class power to turn invisible.  Which gives CA once/encounter.

*=== '''Empathic*
*Read'''(PHB3,'''u6''') ===*
Allow an ally to reroll a social skill.  Good for skill challenges, especially if you have a party member who is making skill checks they are not good at.

*=== '''Insightful*
*Counter'''(PHB3,'''u6''') ===*
You don't grant CA.  If you're granting CA, you're usually more concerned about the fact that you're not getting rerolls than the damage you're gonna take.

*=== '''Prescient*
*Maneuver'''(PHB3,'''u6''') ===*
Chaser, the Skill Power.  Except triggered more generally.  You've still got better class powers.

*=== '''Insightful*
*Comment'''(PHB3,'''u10''') ===*
Good for skill challenges.  Give a big boost to common social skills.

*=== '''Prescient*
*Defense'''(PHB3,'''u10''') ===*
Only worth looking at if your DM tells you what he rolled to attack.  +2 won't come up every encounter.

*=== '''Insightful*
*Riposte'''(PHB3,'''u16''') ===*
Good for the power attackers... or fey-chargers, or others who want to guarantee they never miss at all, for style reasons.

[/sblock]*
== Thievery ==*

*Show*
[sblock]*\=== '''Fast*
*Hands'''(PHB3,'''u2''') ===*
Cheaper than a Disembodied hand familiar.

*=== '''Lock*
*Tap'''(PHB3,'''u2''') ===*
Open a lock as a minor.  That beats the two standards normally required to beat a door down, but only if you get a good roll.

*=== '''Quick*
*Palm'''(PHB3,'''u2''') ===*
Slight of Hand as a minor.

*=== '''Hasty*
*Retreat'''(PHB3,'''u6''') ===*
Whoops.  But traps don't actually go off from thievery checks that often, in my experience.  They usually go off because you stepped on them... and this doesn't protect then.

*=== '''Quick*
*Switch'''(PHB3,'''u6''') ===*
Trade places with an ally?  Or just move one, but leave the ally in place to protect your flank.  Or move an ally out of a grab.  Lots of uses.

*=== '''Stolen*
*Defense'''(PHB3,'''u6''') ===*
Give an ally CA.  I don't think it's worth the opportunity cost.

*=== '''Disruptive*
*Stunt'''(PHB3,'''u10''') ===*
This is a nice Martyr stunt, assuming positioning works.  Start adjacent to a target (because it's melee 1 range).  Move your speed (6-7) through the target's space, so obviously you have a lot of spare movement to use to provoke OAs.  You don't provoke from the target, and you have to end adjacent to the target.  So ... you can collect a lot of attacks.  Just make sure you have some Damage Resistance up first

[/sblock]


----------



## Nibelung

*== Paragon Paths ==*

Paragon paths tend to be built based on two criteria.  Most paths will be based on one of the following two, but not both.
# Furthering your ability to fill a specific role
# Making your character look cool.

Since I have no idea what you consider to be cool, I'm going to focus on what they do mechanically.  Since the Avenger is a striker, I'm going to put on the Striker lens when I evaluate paragon paths.  If a path makes a decent leader, for example, I may point that out, but it's rating will suffer about one grade unless it also makes a decent striker.

The Avenger paths range from '''bad''' to '''great''', but only pursuit gets a great option.  There is also one diety-specific paragon paths (Amaunator) that make it there, and if you're willing to multiclass, you've got many more great choices.

If you want a pure Avenger PP, and are limited to published books (and you're taken the Censure of Pursuit), then look at Ardent Champion.  Also be sure to check out your racial PP (or any racial PP you qualify for, for the Revenants or Half-Elves among you).  Some of them don't suck.  Traveler's Harlequin (D382) can also work decently, although the features are a bit weak.

The short lists for the various builds are over in the Archetype section.  Contrary to popular opinion, and perhaps the overall tone of this guide, the second tier choices are usually quite competitive with the top-tier choices, so don't worry about it too much if you find a path you like the flavor of.  But be wary of any Purple paths... some paths really are as bad as I claim.
 
*== Avenger PPs ==*

*Show*
[sblock]
*==== Agent of the Unbroken Circle(D387) ====*
This is a +Leader PP.  Insight is a good skill you're great at, so getting free training in that isn't worthless, like the training in Streetwise is.  The combat focus of the PP is handing out saving throws or helping saving throws, but since the main trigger isn't predictable, it's less useful than it would seem.  The powers do have enough Dakka, for a change, but the kickers are weak.  If you have access to ''Dice of Auspicious Fortune'', then the 16th level feature gets better because of the increase odds you'll be able to use it when you need it, but that still means you're holding a known crit until after the party got dominated in some weird attempt to save the day.

*==== '''Ardent Champion'''(DP) ====*
This is a +striker PP, and it's good.

The first +striker feature is the crit special, which should add around 3% to your crit rate (Note the FAQ/errata: your double rolls still need to hit).  The best part about this feature is that it stacks with any other way you have of increasing your critical range.  It also works out surprisingly well with ''Sage of Ages'', even though the stats don't fit.

The second +striker feature is the level 16 feature: free MBA on a crit.  That rocks, actually, and basically requires you to get an expanded crit range through some mechanism (the feat in Dragon 382 is probably your best bet).  It also means you don't need a ''Rending Axe'' (assuming your DM treats ''Rending'' as a free action, thus making the free attack/turn limit apply), and can go look for ''Bloodiron'' instead.

If you have any multiattacks or a good assortment of minor-action attacks, the u12d will make the encounter.  The other powers don't suck, which leaves the PP looking pretty good in the final analysis.

*==== '''Dervish of Dawn'''(DP) ====*
This is intended for a Martyr, and I don't just mean "Censure of Retribution", I mean a Martyr.  The u12d turns everyone into a hit-point pinata, should your leader get sick of healing you.  The AP feature gives you bonus saves, for when you got hit by something nasty.

But really, Dreadnought is probably better, even though it's a fighter PP with powers you can't quite use.

*==== '''Dread Imperator'''(DP) ====*
This is for the Unitarians, and the features reflect that.  If you do all fight in a nice scrum, come Epic the level 16 feature will give you few attacks each combat, but it could also just end up being a "Win More" feature, if the ally who crits finishes off the target.

The u12d power gives allies a small boost if you're highly accurate, but the boost is almost too small to track.  The daily has an awfully short duration.

All in all, this is a nice level 16 feature looking for a Paragon Path to go with it.

*==== Favored Soul(DP) ====*

This is a class "make your character look cool" paragon path, but it doesn't suck.  Because this paragon path gives you '''honest flight''' as it's level 16 feature.  Not "as a move action", not "until the end of your turn", but honest flight.  This makes it pretty good for Chasers, just because it gives you a better way to follow, and monsters that can't attack you are more likely to move away.

There are no references to a secondary stat, so should you go ahead and buy an 18 starting Wisdom (pre-racial), this PP may look better than some others.

Now, if you take ''Distant Vengeance'', and spend most fights hovering out of the fray and throwing daggers, you'll have an incredibly boring '''I win''' button, and you can expect to get mobbed by flying brutes in the next combat.  But you will win a few combats first.

*==== '''Hammer of Judgment'''(PHB2) ====*

This is really a very focused +controller PP.  In particular, it turns push effects into harder forms of control.  However, if you're not into pushing people, it's not worth looking at.  Note, Unitarians have a slightly higher number of pushing powers than other censures.

Using the encounter power or daily power on an action point will just do a silly amount of pushing (Close Burst 3, push (3|5)+2*Int_mod) giving you a second option to Divine Rage.  There really ought to be some dangerous terrain somewhere within 15-21 squares, and there's a Combo with Thunderwave Staff that makes for a big AoE.

The u12e is good for the Martyrs (although it duplicates a couple of class utility powers... but you can never have too many).

*==== '''Oathsworn'''(PHB2) ====*

This is a leaderish +striker PP.  The defining feature is probably the u12d, which gives your entire party your reroll mechanic for a turn.  If you have some rangers in your party, it's going to be a spectacularly good turn.

But the rest of it isn't anywhere near as good, and the utility power is only good for one round per day.

Watch out for the "drop a target, spend a surge" feature.  Strikers have a habit of running out of surges, so this really doesn't help you long term.  Prefer damage mitigation/avoidance to having more abilities to spend surges.

*==== Relentless Slayer(DP) ====*
All in all, a rather bad PP with a '''great''' level 20 daily power.  (A better quicksilver stance wasn't good enough, they had to add 3W on to the front of it?)  If you can figure out a way to take a better PP, but poach that power, do so (Traveler's Harlequin(D382)).  The 12 level utility power '''might''' work if you shift as part of your hit (Overwhelming Strike), but otherwise is non-functional.

*==== '''Serene Initiate'''(DP) ====*

This is a +striker PP that should mostly work, except that it's optimizing the idle loop.

Damage on a Miss is like your dual roll: it has an unexpectedly large effect on DPR.  Except you shouldn't miss much.  So the biggest change is going to be that Power Attack now makes more sense (huh).  Scimitar Dance may be tempting, but in general the oath will keep your hit rate up, so just grab a Fullblade/Executioner's Axe like everyone else.

Warning: the d20 can be completely wasted, so make sure you've spent all encounter attack powers before you use it so that it's at least reliable.

*==== Unveiled Visage(PHB2) ====*

This is a +striker PP that focuses on mobility.  The only problem is that Avengers already have a TON of mobility.  This one gives some flight (but teleporting is better, because it's not enough flight, except for the daily power).

The attack powers are ... questionable, because neither is a melee power, and so you don't get your oath rerolls.  All in all, if you want flight take Favored Soul.  If you want ''Radiant Goodness'', take ''Morninglord''.  Don't take this.

*==== '''Watcher of Vengeance'''(D377) ====*

This PP is a little confused.  On analysis, it seems to be focused on Ninjas.  The e11 doesn't unstealth you... the first 11th level feature is a defender feature, but nothing else in the PP is.  The d20 is a nice sized immediate interrupt, as a reliable daily.

If you know what you want to do, I doubt this PP will help you do it.

*==== '''Watchful Shepherd'''(DP) ====*

This is a bit of a +leader PP (gives out some healing) and a bit of a +Defender PP (self healing, and a "don't attack my friends" encounter power.  The u12d is a encounter long +1 to hit, which is quite nice, but that's about the only nice part here.

The main thing of note is that the attack powers are all melee touch implement powers.

*==== Weapon of Fortune(DP) ====*

Too many ways to hurt yourself, not enough ways to stack the deck.  Signs of Favor certainly ought to work out in your favor, but that's the only one that seems to be a decent risk.

*==== Zealous Assassin(PHB2) ====*
Ignore the nominal +striker feature.  It's '''weak sauce'''.  (+1d6, with two conditions.  Wha?).  No, the real +striker feature is the level 16 one... which says "use surprising charge for every charge" (although that does mean you have to use a spear.  Which will be targeting Reflex.  Not exactly horrible)

Pixies, of course, '''avoid this''' because they have the f16 as a racial heroic-tier feat.

If you are '''not a chaser, then it's not as good'''  Good for some Ninjas, but not anywhere near as good as ''Thuranni Shadow Killer'' or ''Darkstrider''.

The class also offers a large number of ways to get combat advantage, which again helps the pure avenger less than others.  But reasonably damaging powers are nice.
[/sblock] 
*== Divine PPs ==*

*Show*
[sblock]
*==== '''Exorcist of the Silver Flame'''(EPG) ====*
You do have a lot of Radiant Powers to go with the 16th level feature, but that's about all this has going for it.  This is for Laser Clerics, not you.

*==== '''Fortune Blessed'''(D384,Avandra) ====*
Rolling more means more 1s, more 20s, and more 18s and 19s.  Only the daily is a ranged implement attack, and the utility is incredibly good, actually.  I don't see any specific tricks, but it's a good solid PP.

*==== '''Morninglord'''(FRPG,Amaunator) ====*
The key here is a different trick for lightsaber wielders: the 16th level feature adds 10 static damage, basically.  You also get to crit on an 18+ on action points, and a bit more.

The utility power and the 11th level feature are good enough to turn something else into your dump stat, but I can't see you having a real charisma to really milk it.  The attack powers will want a holy symbol, but the nice synergy of ''Pure Glow'' with the level 16 feature is an Effect line.

*==== Soulforged(D385,Moradin) ====*
Everything you wield is a lightsaber.  Of course, ''Painful Oath'' already did that.  Has a great AP feature (recharge ''Fury's Advance'' or ''Relentless Stride''?) Has a good defensive u12e.  Has a great d20.  The 16th level feature is nice (two rounds at +1d10 damage, no matter the size of your opponent).  The Stun part won't ever happen (you have to crit during your Channel Divinity power) but it will be godly when it does.
[/sblock] 
*== Multiclass Paragon Paths ==*

*Show*
[sblock]*== Artificer ==*
*==== Battle Engineer(EPG) ====*
From a +striker view, the draws are the AP feature (+1 to hit for two rounds, to the class that needs it least, but still not something you'd ignore, and +1d6 damage for the same period), and the daily utility power.  The rest is either meh or doesn't function for you.  That's ... black, all in all.

The blue comes in from the +Leader possibilities.  If your party has a lot of multiattackers, the e11 power is crazy-awesome, especially as an opener.  Expect your DM to double encounter XP budgets, as your party goes nuts for the first round of every battle and slaughters everything in sight.  But if you're the party's designated striker, look somewhere else.
 
*== Assassin ==*
(Hybrid executioner is interesting...)

*==== Covenant Agent(D386,Assassin) ====*
The powers actually have reasonable amounts of Dakka, for a shocking change... but don't have much else.  The AP feature is nice, if not earth-shattering.  ''Precision Gait'' is a decent utility.  But the 16th level feature will very rarely be relevant, and while the 20th level power allows you to leave your lightsaber at home, that's only one encounter a day.  The real gem is ''Shadow of the Gods'', but I don't think it's good enough to rescue save-ends powers.

Hybrid Assassin|Avengers like the fact that the PP powers qualify for both striker features.  But I really don't think that rescues it.  And this handbook is for pure Avengers anyway.
 
*== Cleric ==*
Cleric draws include ''Radiant Advantage'', and cheesing BattleCleric's Lore out of the ''Divine Healer'' feat.

*==== Divine Oracle(Cleric,PHB) ====*
For followers of Tempus only.  ''Prophecy of Doom'' + post-errata ''Righteous Rage of Tempus'' + a move action + a big {W} attack + Crit Optimization = OMGWTFBBQ.  Not really as much damage as your optimized crit fisher puts out, but all in one attack.  I've seen this combo do 185 damage in a single attack in real play at level 14.

Rolling twice for initiative is also incredibly good.

Terrifying Insight won't ever trigger on your melee powers (because they don't target will), but it does open up ranged powers, as long as they target will.

*==== Paragon of Victory(D400) ====*
A nice solid PP, assuming your DM doesn't add the words "That you know" to the e11 or you're a half-elf.  It won't power you up to silly levels, but it also will provide lots of support in more subtle ways.  Off-action attacks rock, and the e11, d20, and f16 all give you one.  The AP feature is "more dakka for 2 turns".  The f11 can break up formations to help you select your next target.  Only the u12 completely lacks any striker focus.

*==== Tactical Warpriest(PHB) ====*
A real mark, A feature and a utility power that trigger off of natural dice rolls, and a Wis based weapon power that targets non-AC defenses (if you roll enough, you'll crit even without any enhancers). And then add in the same Nova-on-AP feature the Pit Fighter has.  The AC boost will usually be wasted, but the real mark helps you fulfill your defender secondary.
 
*== Druid ==*
You're a Lycan here for ''Blood Moon Stalker'', and may consider power swapping for an EoE buff power, but that's just about it.

(Feat notes: ''Stampede'', ''Enranged Boar Form'', ''Scuttling Crawler Form'', ''Hunting Wolf Form'', ''Stalking Panther Form'')
*==== Blight Beast(D373) ====*
The f16 gives Necrotic vulnerability, which has the usual abusability aspects, tempered by the detail that doing extra necrotic instances is harder than extra radiant or fire instances.  And the f11 only works on ''Beast Form'' powers, of which you really won't have any.

While the attack powers are both implement powers, they do have the good grace to be melee touch ones.

*==== Blood Moon Stalker(PHB2,Wild Shape) ====*
For Lycans (people with the werewolf/wererat/werebear themes), the f16 translates to "crit on 19+ for forever", which is pretty awesome.  The AP feature is "Free MBA when you AP", which is pretty awesome.  The f11 allows you to consider 2nd-wind boosters.  The two attack powers are pretty useless though.

*==== Coiled Serpent(PP) ====*
Your f16 (again, assuming Lycans) is +2d6 static.  As usual with Druid PPs, the power isn't that interesting.

*== Fighter ==*
Fighter draws include ''Battle Awareness'' as a lovely off-action attack, ''Battlefury Stance'' for +static for the multiattackers, ''Impaling Spear'' for increased accuracy for the Chasers/Chargers, ''Slashing Storm'' for more DPRz in Epic. and a lovely selection of paragon paths.

*==== Blood-Crazed Berserker(Fighter,BoVD) ====*
The key draw here is the f16 (expanded crit range while bloodied), and the d20(free attacks unless your oath target flees?  Uber).  This is a great +Striker PP, again given to fighters.  The downside is simply that you have to be evil, it's from the BoVD, and your DM won't let you have it.

*==== Draeven Marauder(Fighter,D365) ====*
Strength based, so you can't hit with the powers.  But shifty features, and weapon mastery with the spear (Warshovel?).  Rain of blows works with a spear ... maybe you will be able to hit with the powers.

*==== '''Dreadnought'''(MP,Fighter) ====*
A good PP for a Retributive Avenger.  If you get hit a lot, you'll get hit with effects a lot.  Spending 10hp and a minor action to end anything a save can end?  That's pretty good.  And free DR to allow you to get hit is also spectacular.  You're more likely to want to go Demigod than most avengers though, as you'll want to get some of your stat points back.

Hurt by MM3.

*==== Kensei(PHB,Fighter) ====*
Accuracy and damage are always good, and the powers suck so badly that, when you dump str, you still won't miss them.

*==== Pitfighter(PHB,Fighter) ====*
Oh, how the mighty have fallen.  If you want Nova potential, look at Warpriest, it also has the AC bonus.  If you're a critfisher, look at Kensei or Morninglord.  The May nerf was brutal and killed the mighty Pitfighter.

*== Invoker ==*

*==== Arbiter of Forgotten*
*Justice(D381,Invoker) ====*
The key feature is the level 16 "crit on 19-20 with Radiant Powers".  (Thank you, ''Painful Oath'')  Then a level 11 feature turns your criting into a free HP-granting fountain.  And the AP feature lets you step in on someone else's turn (see: ''Painful Oath'') to stop team monster.  (OAs happen before the triggering action, so it should negate a monster attack every time you use it)

The attack powers are all implement powers, which is ... less than optimal.  But at least thanks to Essentials changes to implement proficiency, you can use your holy symbol for them.

*==== '''Flame of Hope'''(PHB2,Invoker) ====*
Some of the Martyr powers have a leadership component.  This PP can help emphasize that leadership angle... in particular ''Inspiring Action'' is pure gold.  The attack powers are implement powers, so either have an implement or plan to ''Reserve Maneuver'' out of the e11.

*== Monk ==*
*==== Ghostwalker(PHB3) ====*
For masters of Defence.  An additional +2 to defences, basically (Deadly Draw/Cunning Stalker at level 11, encounter stance at level 12), another woodshed power, and a stunning d20.  Look at that aftereffect on the d20 though: if your AC is unhittable, that's "dazed until we decide to stop ignoring him".

Also interesting for Ninjas, in that you have combat advantage on things you're hidden from, and this gives you concealment when you have Combat Advantage.  Concealment allows you to stay hidden.  Hm.  You end up being able to hide just cause you're hidden, which is trippy but also useful.

*==== Radiant Fist(PHB3) ====*
This is mostly a +resilience PP for censure of Pursuit avengers, but it also gives out some nice spike capacity.  Combining the e11 power and the AP feature, you're looking at 1.5 rounds of +10 static damage.  You got RRoT for free (well, I assume).  Flurry of Blows will also add a nice bit of damage into your Nova turn.  And the e20 is a nice encounter long damage buff.

Then for durability, your AP feature also heals you, and the u12d gives you some really good damage resistance.  If you're a hybrid Monk/Avenger, this is actually pretty awesome.

*== Ranger ==*
Ranger draws include ''Adept Dilettante'', a couple of power swaps, ''Impaling Spear'' for the Chargers/Chasers, and ''Slashing Storm'' for more DPRz in Epic.

*==== Darkstrider(Ranger,MP2) ====*
The key here is major bonus damage while hidden (3+Wis!).  Ninjas, take note.  An encounter power with an effect of "you are hidden" is also rather nice: note the lack of LoS requirements or stealth checks in there...

The main problem is the powers: Str required for melee powers.  Bah.

To use this as a melee class, you'll need a lot of movement baked into your attack, so that you don't lose stealth until after you hit.  Look for some of your invisibility powers, and ''Shadowflow Armor'' to keep your hidden status as you approach.

*== Rogue ==*
Key draws are a power-swap or two, and ''Deft Blade''

*==== Daggermaster(PHB) ====*
PP powers aren't wasted, but the 18-20 Crit range is (the May 2010 nerf).  Look at ''Thuranni Shadow Killer'' or ''Darkstrider'' instead.

*==== Daring Acrobat(MP) ====*
This is a +Spike damage PP, but you've got to work to take advantage of it.  Start with a Light-Blade Charger (Power of Skill, Deadly Draw, Surprising Charge, Deft Blade), MC Rogue, and power swap for ''Low Slash'' or ''Tumbling Strike'' depending on your level.  Now your Nova round (assuming you've already oathed the target) can have 4 attacks, AP for the extra move-]minor.  Standard/Approach, Low Slash, Fury's Advance, Standard.  At 16, you can make those two standards charges if you've got the boots to get an extra square of shift.

But the fact that the PP powers require light blades devalues it until 17, when you can abuse ''Tumbling Strike's'' lack of a light blade requirement.  But then you're giving up a very nice d20 to do so (and pushing ''Vengeful Parry'' off until level 23)

*==== Jack of all Trades(MP2) ====*
This is not a DPR PP.  This is 3/4 a skills-challenge-rocking PP, and 1/4 a "your d20 did HOW MUCH damage?!?" PP.  Despite it being a Rogue PP, all the powers are compatible with your manga weapons and work well with them.  They are Dex attacks, but that's hardly a problem.  The rest of the PP is just "better at skills", "trained in more skills", and the like.  That's pretty nice, but that's not anything that makes you better in the other 3 combats of the day, so the overall rating suffers.

*==== Master of Poisons(MP2) ====*
Assuming you picked up a ''Spiderkissed'' weapon, +Stat to static.  Add Int again by being a scholar for your Spike rounds.  Unfortunately, the powers are less useful.  The very powerful e11 requires a different stat than the f11, and thus never hits.  The d20 suffers the same problem, but at least gets rerolls.

The u12 will cause your mage to dance in the streets, if there's ever a ''Sleep, with the poison keyword'' power.  But there isn't, so don't hold your breath.

*==== Shadow Assassin(PHB) ====*
The draw here is Riposte Damage to convince foes to run, and Dex synergy.  But you should have gone ''Darkstrider''.  The other features and powers aren't beyond "hey, look.  Damage", and don't do enough of that.

*== Seeker ==*
Obviously, those that MC seeker are going to be more of the archer builds, of which there is very little non-seeker support.  So I can assume you have ''Distant Vengeance'', and regularly make RBAs.

Draws include ''Primal Eye''.  Well, that's pretty much where they end too.

*==== Crimson Hunter(PHB3) ====*
Expanded crit range.  +1 to hit.  Basically, +1 speed in combat.  Good leader e11 that gives double-rolls.  But you have to be all archer.

*==== Moonrise Stalker(D413) ====*
Your woodshed powers all slow, which you may be able to turn into "stun", depending on which powers and who you target.  Your AP now slows (since you've got tons of decent forced movement powers that you can use to turn into teleports).  The e11 and u12e each provide nice mobility.  At 16, your '''are''' a feyslaughter weapon, which solves certain combat puzzles.  And the d20 can provide just silly teleport range (ranged-weapon).

The only downside is that, as suiting a controller class, there's naught to really add to your striker.  And that is a real downside.

*== Shaman ==*
*==== Soul Igniter(D385,Shaman) ====*
When you crit, +2 to speed, +2 to reflex, and +Wis_Mod damage on attacks for the rest of this round and the next one.  Nice, especially since it kicks in at 11th level.  And you do the same for anyone else in the party.  And the encounter power has the important bit on an effect.  And the daily gives you (and anyone else who crits) a damage aura of Wis Mod.  Good things on a crit.  Now, crit, without using your paragon path to do so.  The only downside is a wasted level 16 feature and a meh d20... and the level 16 feature can be salvaged with a second feat(Sudden Call)

*== Swordmage ==*
Two MC feats, neither of which is decent.  One's +1 or +3 to AC for an encounter, another's skill training in one of two skills you don't care too much about, and a flavor feature.  (And Implement proficiency with your sword, to reduce MID.  But since you don't actually TAKE any implement powers, that's not too relevant)

One draw is ''Intelligent Blademaster'' for freedom of deities to worship.  Another is ''Eladrin Swordmage Advance'' for a bonus off-action attack power.  In Epic, you talk Corellon into giving you his blessing, and then take Quickened Spellcasting for a 2nd round of nova action.

This will probably work better as a ''hybrid''.

*==== Anarch of Shyr(FRPG) ====*
The AP feature is just about as good as it gets (Free Attack: This and ''ESA'' and your normal tricks can ramp your Nova round up to 5+ attacks).  The u12 lets you tack on permafrost while keeping your Radiant Mafia, and keeping a real weapon.

Unfortunately, for a single-class Avenger, that's all you've got.  The rest of the PP is about helping assault swordmages, and as an single-class Avenger you aren't one.

*== Warlock ==*
*==== '''Feytouched'''(PHB) ====*
You are going to take the power-swap feat to grab ''Ethereal Sidestep'', and you are probably going to get a couple of items to extend it's reach.  And then you're going to teleport every round, getting Int_Mod autodamage as your +striker class feature.  Shame the level 16 features and the powers are all wasted.

*==== Student of Caiphon(D366) ====*
Until the March 2010 errata, you could use a lightsaber and crit on 18+ with a real weapon.  Now you can't, unless you're a Half-Elf or a Revenant (Half-Elf) and poach ''Eldritch Strike''.  And if you do that, then it's an at-will Spam PP, which is it's own limitation.

*=== Wizard ===*
*==== '''Bloodmage'''(PHB,Wizard) ====*
Very nice spells, and the potential for some extra striker level damage from your class features.

*==== '''Simbarch of* Aglarond'''(FRPG,Wizard) ====
The Striker draw is the 11th level power, which is a really good striker class feature disguised as a power.  [http://community.wizards.com/go/thr...er_more_than_once_in_an_encounter_A_miniguide You'll want to find ways to recharge that (Salve of Power)].  And the rest of the PP is for Martyrs and helps your survivability (but not much.  You don't have that many surges to spend)

*==== Wizard of the Spiral*
*Tower(PHB,Wizard) ====*
The draw is "The One Sword", which in your hands will be an extra-at will power that dazes. (Weapon attack vs. NACDs).  But the class features are wasted.  You don't specialize in an implement, so you don't get to use your longsword as one.  Getting a Wizard MC power back won't be worth an action point, and your Charisma modifier isn't worth talking about.  But did I mention the '''near at-will daze power'''?
 
*== Other ==*
*==== Son of Mercy(D370,Defender) ====*
The Red rating is simply because  you're not actually allowed to take it./url]  If you can talk your DM into allowing it, consider it '''blue to sky blue'''.  (One approach that might work would be to take a Defender Theme.  But only the themes from Dark Sun were marked like that...)

Assuming you passed your Fast-talk the DM check, you need to take the "Oath Strike" feat (or the Half-Elf feat to mark with your Dilettante power), but then you have a great +Defender and +Striker PP.  You then get +Wisdom to damage against your oath target, and you slow your oath target each time you hit them.  Powers are strength based, which seems unfortunate until you remember that large modifiers to static damage favor multi-attack powers.

*==== Traveler's Harlequin(D382,Any) ====*
The training in Bluff is annoying, since most of the MCs you might take to get in won't give bluff.  But some will, or you could use a background to get it.  Either way, you get your MC feat investment back (do a retrain jig to turn that into a power-swap feat instead?), and the 16th level feature is again better for you than others.  (If the d12 was a 5, for example, and your twin rolls were 5 and 8.  Take the 5, then reroll both rolls).

The key bit though is the 20th level daily power...  Which is nearly any other PPs (20th) or class (19th) daily attack power you want.  Um... You want ''Slayer's Ascendancy'' (Relentless Slayer's d20).  Glad I could help.

[/sblock] 
*== Racial Paragon Paths ==*

*Show*
[sblock]
*=== Changling ===*

*==== '''Chameleon'''(EPG,Changling) ====*
The best use of this is to grab Rain of Blows without having to have a high Dexterity or Strength... but now you've got to have a high Charisma.  I'm going to assume you've MCd to Sorc or Bard to make use of that Charisma.  If you're doing this, make sure one team mate is a fighter (for Rain of Blows) and another is a Bravelord for the Kord PP's daily.

*=== Deva ===*
*==== '''Ancestral Incarnate'''(PHB2,Deva) ====*
The reuse a power ability is still great.  The daily power is a silly amount of healing if there are minions on the board, and another feature that's enough to make you take up Ritual Casting.  But only the AP feature is something that would make a great striker PP.

*=== Dwarf ===*
*==== '''Firstborn of Moradin'''(PHB2,Dwarf) ====*
The survivability is good, and the powers are good, but you have to pump strength to use them.

*=== Eladrin ===*
*=== Elf ===
==== '''Twilight Guardian'''(PHB2,Elf) ====*
Weak.  The Daily is a nicer control power than Entangle, but you're supposed to be a striker.

*==== Darkening Blade(D382,Elf,Dusk Elf Stealth) ====*
Not in the same league as ''Darkstrider'' or ''Shadow-Killer''.  The AP feature gives you a good approach for your NOVA turn.  I'm not quite sure how the darkvision bit works, given that you typically have total concealment from a specific creature.  (I expect it's supposed to be "when you're in complete darkness, you have darkvision), and the 16th level feature is pretty bad, actually (too many monsters can immobilize on OAs) and the 20th level power will keep your target from moving away from you.

The 16th level feature makes a nice +Striker feature for Martyrs, but since nothing else in the path calls to them, I don't see too many taking it.

*=== Githzerai ===*
*==== '''Rrathmal'''(D378,Githzerai) ====*
The u12 really helps you isolate someone off to the side, the d20 is godly for a party with good tactics ('''everyone's first attack of each round hits, assuming people know to chain effects?  Wow.''').  The features are decent... The only bad part is the e11, which has too high an opportunity cost for too low a payout. (Just At-Will is too low a payout for a wasted standard action).  But since you no longer need to take Danger Sense, you can take Reserve Maneuver instead.

*==== Storvakal(D378,Githzerai) ====*
The e11 rocks (even if you miss all enemies, you still get to move all allies.  And you shouldn't miss all enemies), and one of the 11th level features reads "Power Attack for free"... but the Flavor is off, the AP feature is usually useless (the saves you need to make are the ones that prevent you from spending action points), the f16 is going to be forgotten each time it would come up, and the d20 is ridiculously conditional.

But did I mention "Power Attack for Free"?

*=== Goliath ===*
*==== '''Stoneblessed'''(PHB2,Goliath) ====*
Mountain Crush goes great with Bloodiron, and you're obviously a Crit Fisherman going Barbarian anyway.  I only think I'd try this for games that start at high level, and I'd treat Str+Con as my only two stats.

*=== Half-Elf ===*
*==== Half-Elf Polymath(D385,Half-Elf) ====*
Assuming Twin Strike is your Dilettante Power, the e11 is also known as "shots on the run", a good ranger daily power.  So that's pretty nice.  But there isn't a great 2nd at-will you'd want to poach (the melee-backup power for laser clerics from the same Dragon issue?  Chuck&Charge?), and the compilation nerfed the action point feature beyond recognition.

*=== Half-Orc ===*

*==== '''Bloodfury Savage'''(PHB2,Half-Orc) ====*
All the features are good, the powers are all good.  And you don't even have to bump strength to use them.

*==== Mighty Judge(D386,Half-Orc) ====*
Your real 16th level feature just frees up a feat.  That's all.  '''''Furious Judgement''''' is a trap (trade 10 damage for 6.5 or 7 damage?  Srsly?)  The u12 is pretty lame, and the d20 is really just an encounter-long mark plus a 4{W} power.

But '''Overpowering Retribution''' is a sweet sweet power.  Interrupt attack, that usually negates an attack (PCs do more damage than monsters, especially Striker PCs), and might give a buff.

*=== Halfling ===*
*=== Human ===
==== Adroit Explorer(PHB2,Human) ====*

A lot of your best encounter powers come at low levels (''Fury's Advance'', ''Relentless Stride'', ''Sequestering Strike'', ''Inexorable Pursuit'', ''Splinter the Formation''), so another dose of that is quite alright.

The AP feature is nice, and having two action points to start the day means you'll have one for every combat in most games.  Nothing great, but nice.  And the d20 is hobbled by the same factors that make the e11 great: your best encounter powers are frequently the off-action ones, so using it as a daily immediate won't usually work out that well.

So while I think it's a nice package, it doesn't close the deal with me.

*=== Revenant ===*
*==== '''Avenging Haunt'''(D376,Revenant) ====*
Phasing on an action point seems great to me, and staying conscious until negative bloodied is great, even if you are dazed for the time.  Because the powers require physical stats, only Ninjas, Chasers, or Fishermen need apply.

*=== Shadar-Kai ===*
*==== '''Abiding Reaper'''(D372,Shadar-Kai) ====*
The best effect is Blood Calling: Combat Advantage for the last half (er,  third) of each creatures life.  That's not enough to make it interesting.

*==== '''Doomspeaker'''(D372,Shadar-Kai) ====*
A trashtalker PP is awesome, but this one assumes you're a charisma rogue.

*=== Shifter ===*
*==== '''Moonstalker'''(PHB2,Shifter) ====*
Amazing mobility.  You also get a lot of bonus damage against prone, so use a Staggering or Tyrant's weapon, or wear Assault Boots.  Also check out the discussion of ''Gauntlets of Brutality''.

*==== Bloodfury Hunter ====*
The most straight forward Pitfighter replacement for the Builder-Beige Shifter Avenger who got hit by the update.  Unleash the beast is an encounter power that can last quite a while.  And it gives you Wis_Mod to damage.  And then on an action point, you get Wis_Mod to damage, including minor actions.  That will usually be better for you than the old Extra Damage Action.  The bad news is the other two powers use Str to make melee attacks and offer nothing special, but ''Reserve Maneuver'' fixes one of those.

*=== Tiefling ===*

*==== '''Turathi Highborn'''(PHB2,Tiefling) ====*
The Frenzy would be awesome, but you would then have to care about Charisma.  And you don't have the space for that.
[/sblock] 
*== Generic ===*

*Show*
[sblock]
*=== Champion of the Vigil[COLOR=#000000&quot](D390,Circle of Smoke and Whispers)[/COLOR] ===*
One for the Ninjas.  Crit range of 19-20 while hidden is the main draw ... but the extra reroll doesn't hurt any. Make sure you can frequently become hidden.

The encounter power doesn't get rerolls, but has an important effect an is an immediate.  The utility power solves hiding problems for an encounter, and the daily is a nice alpha-strike power (free action to grant all your allies a free attack?  Yeah, that's a daily)

*==== Contract Killer(BoVD,Evil,Stealth) ====*
A bunch of small bonuses that don't add up to anything
[/sblock]*
== Dragonmarked Paragon paths ==*

*Show*
[sblock]The Eberron Player's Guide deliberately does NOT require characters with a given dragon mark are of the "correct" race.  But your DM might, especially if you are trying to join a dragonmarked house to train in the paragon path.  So I've noted the "expected" race.

*==== '''Deneith Protector'''(EPG,Human) ====*
Get your Defender on.  For the Martyr Master of Defense, but not your strongest choice.

*==== '''Kudarak Ghorad'din'''(EPG,Dwarf) ====*
Good powers for a chaser, even if it's not more damage.  You'll want to have acquired Thievery though (backgrounds?)  The daily power though is weak, as it's not melee, and it doesn't use an implement... but it does dispel zones even on miss.

*==== '''Medani Trueseer'''(EPG,Half-Elf) ====*
Ignore the picture of the guy with the double sword: all the attacks are ranged, and so don't get your oath bonus.  It is good flavor, but the crunch is lacking.

*==== '''Orien Swiftblade'''(EPG,Human) ====*
Good mobility.  You can use Int as your attack stat, which Martyrs like.  But nothing to focus damage.

*==== '''Phiarlan Phantasmist'''(EPG,Elf) ===*=
Ninjas like the Invisibility, but the attacks are Int or Cha based, neither of which a Ninja has.  You wanted the Other house of Shadow paragon path.

*==== '''Sivis Truenamer'''(EPG,Gnome) ====*
Has the same "refresh Divine Rage" as Unveiled Visage, but with clearer language so that even I think it works.   Your healing surge value shoots way up and you spread healing around, so it can help a Leader Minor.  In the end, the path's focus on ranged powers dooms it to purple.

*==== Thuranni Shadow Killer(EPG,Elf) ====*
Invisibility ninjas like, stealth to your whole party, and a sweet striker damage feature for a nice good base.  Then the e11 hits it out of the park, with a true multi-attack that also applies viscous effects.  And then the u12 and d20 aren't bad either.

[/sblock] 
 
 
*== Epic Destinies ==*

Most Int based builds pick '''''Sage of Ages'''''(int).   Chasers take '''''Invincible Vanguard''''' or '''''Destined Scion''''', Ninjas probably take '''''Destined Scion''''' or something more thematic like '''''Thief of Legend'''''.  Critvengers obviously go with '''''Eternal Seeker'''''(str), except for the late blooming Deva ones that go with '''''Soul of the World'''''.  Radiant ones take '''''Radiant One''''', obviously enough.  Devas look hard at '''''Soul of the World''''' no matter what their build.

*Show*
[sblock]
*=== '''Avatar of Death'''(DP) ===*
The stat buffs are tailor made for the Martyr, and the PP is good all around.  But the daily is somewhat lackluster (save-ends wear off too soon, without cheese) unless you have a ranger in the party... and there are encounter equivalents to apply radiant damage you can get elsewhere.

*=== '''Avatar of Freedom'''(DP) ===*
The main problem is the Freedom domain is rather lackluster, so it's a wasted feat.  The stats match up for Ninjas and Chasers, and the daily power is awesome minor leading... but this is a leader minor Destiny, not a striker one.  (Ok, the level 30 feature is nice.  But level 30 features frequently are.)

*=== '''Avatar of Hope'''(DP) ===*
The main problem is the Hope domain is rather lackluster, so it's a wasted feat.  The stats don't quite match up.  Save for the paladin.

*=== '''Avatar of Justice'''(DP) ===*
The stats work for Martyrs, controllers, and Unitarians, but the features are not anywhere near what they should be, and the utility power should be an encounter, not a daily.

*=== '''Avatar of Life'''(DP) ===*
Martyrs would like the Utility power, but not as much as they'd like Demigod's Utility power, and Demigod's got better stat bumps.

*=== '''Avatar of Storm'''(DP) ===*
This is for Sorcerers, for some reason.  But they'll love it.

*=== '''Avatar of War'''(DP) ===*
Crit Fisherman like this because of the boost to War's Channel Divinity power.  But they like Eternal Seeker more.

*=== '''Champion of Prophecy'''(EPG) ===*
The stat buffs aren't quite as nice as Demigod, but for everyone but Martyrs, it'll do.  You don't have any daily powers to kill for ... so go take Demigod instead.  Better in LFR because of the long adventuring days, but LFR isn't going to have Epic play for a while yet.

*=== Dead God Avatar(D390) ===*
The star here is the utility power, which adds 20 to your Painful Oath damage for two turns (and 10 to your lightsaber damage for a turn), and is an encounter power.  And has another nice kicker.  +2 to Wisdom doesn't exactly suck either.

*=== '''Demigod/Chosen'''(PHB/FRPG/DP) ===*
Was the generic default until ''X'' arrived.  Now overshadowed.  The Chosen Epic Destiny is basically the same, except that they replaced the broken regeneration utility power with god-specific different utility power, some less broken some even more ('''Chosen of Erathis''' + Relentless Assault = Fun Times).  Generally has the same rating.

*=== '''Deadly Trickster'''(PHB) ===*
The rerolls are less important for you than for others but are still good.  The "don't expend power on 18+" feature is pure gold.  Don't expend your power, 28% of the time.

*=== Destined Scion(HotFK) ===*
+2 to two stats, and another +1 to hit on top.  Boring as all get out, but rather effective.

*=== '''Eternal Seeker'''(PHB) ===*
Infinite flexibility in power selection isn't bad.  Pick up all the multi-attack powers you can find, end up with 0-2 Avenger attack powers.  Just don't die, because you don't get an immortality feature until level 30, and you might want to poach something else instead.

*=== '''Exalted Angel'''(DP) ===*
An epic destiny that can't even give straight flight.  If you need to fly, buy some boots.  If you need to be an angel, be a Favored Soul (Paragon Path) instead.  MoDs might like for the extra defense, but that doesn't hit till 30.

*=== '''Fury of the Wild'''(PP,Primal) ===*
+2 Wis, your crits do a nice chunk to all the enemies you haven't gotten to yet, and the power is an encounter one round nice bonus (+Wis to damage, +2 to hit, more).  Not shabby.  You'll probably need to be either a Warden or Barbarian to qualify, but the Barbarians MC feat is rather nice anyway.

*=== '''Glorious Spirit'''(PHB2,Primal) ===*
You have to be Primal to get in, there's no "Once a Day when you die" feature, and the best part is, as usual, a broken level 30 feature.  But it gives s splash of striker bonus damage, which is always at least decent, and gives good mobility (1/enc LoS teleport, at-will fly 6 as IR).  For the level 30 feature: Remember you choose the die and are not required to use the higher one, and remember that you should have a large number of fight-long buff powers disguised as daily attacks.

*=== '''Invincible Vanguard'''(MP2,Martial) ===*
The Str-boost is rather irrelevant (unless it qualifies you for Power Attack), but invigorating Overwhelming Strike is pretty nice, is as being able to take an action after a charge.  As is a daily stance that adds 12 or 24 damage to a crit (depending on GM interpretation).  The level 30 feature doesn't break the game in half, which is a nice change, but is still very nice for positioning.

*=== '''Punisher of the Gods'''(D372) ===*
Very thematic.  The Dragon Annual version is still very good, but the January 2010 Errata version doesn't recharge, so only helps you beat on one target/encounter.  While that's decent, that's not great, and so I no longer suggest PotG.

*=== Radiant*
*One(D366) ===*
Secondary stat to damage, frequently.  Action advantage, and a utility power that means you still get your "got hit" bonuses but only take 45% of the damage.

The thing here is that the current wording of the +DPR feature doesn't limit it to hits, or damage rolls, or anything really.  If you do any damage instance, you do extra Fire&Radiant damage.  So the power of the ED is really a function of your optimization level.

*=== Sage of Ages(AP) ===*
The extra die each round further increases your chances to hit/crit, and the 26th utility power gives a lot of good survival stuff if you can make a ridiculously high Arcana check.  Less blatantly broken than pre-errata PotG or Eternal Seeker, yet just about as good for Int based Arcana types.

*=== '''Saint'''(DP) ===*
It's a good Epic Destiny, but you don't have the healing powers to take advantage of it, nor the Charisma, etc.  Let your Cleric or Paladin take it.

*=== Thief of Legend(D388) ===*
From a purely mechanical basis, it's really just '''black'''.  +2 Dex,Wis, and a very niche daily utility.  However the flavor quotient is huge, and the level 30 basically reads "permament Invisibility" if you want it to.
[/sblock]
 *== Racial EDs ==*

*Show*
[sblock]
*=== '''Raven Consort'''(D372,Shadar-Kai) ===*
+2 Con isn't too relevant.  Death's Companions is ... Utterly awesome and broken.  But assuming your DM nerfs that, on the whole there are better options.  Unless you optimize the heck out of your death save and can stay conscious while in negatives.. Then this is as good as it gets.

*=== '''Disincarnate'''(D385,Deva) ===*
+2 Wis/Int (or Wis/Any, but let's be real here.  You're a Deva Avenger).  The Veil is only useful against things you could kill anyway, but you're an Epic Avenger... that's a lot of things.  Fate Manipulation is handy.  The Don't die feature is nice, and the level 30 feature is at a suitable "almost broken" level.  Nice.

*=== '''Soul of the World'''(D385,Deva) ===*
You're a Deva who wanted to be a Half-Elf?  Not too late.  You don't get a Str Boost (+Int/Wis), but you do get two stat boosts, and can pick up ''Hurricane of Blades'', ''Oak Hammer Rage'', and another Barbarian daily if you want.  Or Twin Strike at level 24, and ''Followup Blow'', ''Cascade of Blades'', and you choice of encounter powers.  Or if you want to keep your ability scores normal, also add "elven swordmage" to your identity for ''Giant's Might'' and ''Quicksilver Stance''.  ''Githzeria Blade Master''?  You get the idea.
[/sblock]


----------



## The Bluemanarc

L15 Daily Power "Temple of Brilliance" has melee target of "One Creature".
This means you can put it on yourself, or a party member, correct ?
I see no reason why not, it has exact same power set up as Paladins "Lay on Hands"


----------



## Mistwell

The Bluemanarc said:


> L15 Daily Power "Temple of Brilliance" has melee target of "One Creature".
> This means you can put it on yourself, or a party member, correct ?
> I see no reason why not, it has exact same power set up as Paladins "Lay on Hands"




You necroed a 2015 thread, from a different edition of D&D (but in the 5e forum), to someone who hasn't posted in a couple years, for a correction? 

OK then. I am sure this will help someone. Some day. In some way. Some how.


----------



## The Bluemanarc

On my screen the thread shows under "Pathfinder, Starfinder, Older D&D Editions" - or am I missing something obvious.

It is also the only 4e Avenger guide that I can find on the net, maybe someone can show me another one.

We have 3 campaigns going, one at L30 in 4e and one at L16 in 4e, and one in 5e about to start, so asking one question, surely not a crime.

As this is the only Avenger Guide on this website, unless a person of such great and mighty wisdom of yourself can point it out to me, this is the logical place to put the question, regardless of how old it is.

But I happy to be corrected and educated, and if you are as good as you think you are, then this day in this way somehow you can help me, lets see what you got


----------



## Garthanos

Well I rather like the Avenger... the Striker Armorless Stoic Paladin.  

Now if the healer priest had been armorless and reliant on divine guidance/inspiration for armor.

And it would be nice if we could tag the post as 4e


----------

